# Avete relazioni con uomini sposati? Cerco confronto



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

Buongiorno a tutti.

Io, traditrice per natura, stufa di menzogne e giri di parole, da diversi anni schivo relazioni ufficiali. Dando l'immagine della donna in carriera, dal 2010 mi sono concentrata su me stessa riufiutando qualasisi impegno.

Da qualche mese esco con uomo, sposato con due figli piccoli. Mentre all'inizio la sua condizione mi pareva perfetta, un rapporto senza impegni per antonomasia, adesso comincia a pesarmi. Mi pesa per ragioni diverse, che si contraddicono l'un l'atra.

Da un lato ha cominciato a darmi fastidio che lasciasse i bambini - di tre e sei anni - ad una baby sitter nel cuore della notte per venire da me. D'altro canto mi da fastidio quando all'una di notte si alza per tornare dalla famiglia. 
Mentre nei primi mesi ho riufiutato qualsiasi suo invito fuori con i suoi amici perche non volevo in nessuno modo avvicinarmi a persone che potessero conoscere la sua famiglia, adesso mi da fastidio essere in luoghi pubblici e fingere di conoscerlo a malapena. 

Confusissima da questi miei sentimenti contrastanti, gli ho chiesto di interrompere i rapporti. 
In tutta risposta ieri si e' presentato a casa mia con tutti gli ingredienti per fare i tortelli agli spinaci..  dopo cena si stava alzando -  sapevo sarebbe venuto verso di me. 
Gli ho chiesto di stare fermo e gli ho detto chiaro e tondo che non voglio piu' vederlo. Ha sgranato gli occhi. Mi dice che non capisce, che ha fatto tutto quello che gli ho chiesto di fare, incluso non parlarmi in luoghi pubblici di fronte ai miei colleghi. E guarda in basso quando gli rispondo "adesso mi pesa troppo". 

Mi ha detto che mi capisce. Ed e andato via.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Io, traditrice per natura, stufa di menzogne e giri di parole, da diversi anni schivo relazioni ufficiali. Dando l'immagine della donna in carriera, dal 2010 mi sono concentrata su me stessa riufiutando qualasisi impegno.
> 
> ...


È  quello che capita quando si confonde il ruolo di amante con altro 
Quindi ora ti sentiresti pronta per una relazione ufficiale?


----------



## Diletta (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Io, traditrice per natura, stufa di menzogne e giri di parole, da diversi anni schivo relazioni ufficiali. Dando l'immagine della donna in carriera, dal 2010 mi sono concentrata su me stessa riufiutando qualasisi impegno.
> 
> ...



...è proprio una bella personcina, avercene di gente così!:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Io, traditrice per natura, stufa di menzogne e giri di parole, da diversi anni schivo relazioni ufficiali. Dando l'immagine della donna in carriera, dal 2010 mi sono concentrata su me stessa riufiutando qualasisi impegno.
> 
> ...


Ma.. scusami, lui sarebbe quello infelicemente sposato?...


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. scusami, lui sarebbe quello infelicemente sposato?...


Si Skorpio, e' quello infelicemente sposato con cui non vorrei comunque una relazione. 
Questa e' l'ennesima contraddizione.


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...è proprio una bella personcina, avercene di gente così!:bleah::bleah::bleah:


Hola Diletta,

Giudicare non mi piace - mai. Lui e' molto intelligente, con tanti interessi, e molto successo. Non e' fedele, no, ma ha molte altre qualita' che lo rendono una bella persona. E che probabilmente per la moglie queste qualita valgono piu' dell'infedelta. Perche - parliamoci chiaro - tantissimi traditi SCELGONO di non vedere e non porsi domande ed indirettamente accettano il tradimento.


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È  quello che capita quando si confonde il ruolo di amante con altro
> Quindi ora ti sentiresti pronta per una relazione ufficiale?


Hola Fiammetta,

Dici che incosciamente vorrei piu' da lui? 
Non credo che lui possa essere l'uomo della mia vita, quindi.. una relazione a lungo termine non credo funzionerebbe, quindi non credo la ufficializzerei comunque... o forse mi sbaglio. 

Lui e' decisamente uno degli uomini piu' attraenti che conosca o per lo meno io lo trovo tale. E contrariamente a quello che mi succede sempre, con lui non mi annoio sessualmente. In genere dopo un po' riufiuto i rapporti - non sono il tipo di donna che si sacrifica e dice sempre di si', se non mi va sono irremovibile - una vera rompipalle. Con lui invece nnostante siano passati diversi mesi non e' mai successo


----------



## Dina74 (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Hola Fiammetta,
> 
> Dici che incosciamente vorrei piu' da lui?
> Non credo che lui possa essere l'uomo della mia vita, quindi.. una relazione a lungo termine non credo funzionerebbe, quindi non credo la ufficializzerei comunque... o forse mi sbaglio.
> ...


Perché dici che non può essere l'uomo della tua vita? Per la situazione ( sposato con figli ) o per caratteristiche sue?

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Si Skorpio, e' quello infelicemente sposato con cui non vorrei comunque una relazione.
> Questa e' l'ennesima contraddizione.


Beh ma succede normalmente

Ormai è acclarato che relazionarsi con un'altra persona con regolarità e piacere, non vuol dire affatto desiderare con lui una relazione classica

È stato scritto a più riprese, in varie testimonianze, e in tutte le lingue


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Hola Fiammetta,
> 
> Dici che incosciamente vorrei piu' da lui?
> Non credo che lui possa essere l'uomo della mia vita, quindi.. una relazione a lungo termine non credo funzionerebbe, quindi non credo la ufficializzerei comunque... o forse mi sbaglio.
> ...


Quindi questo addio è  momentaneo ?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Perché dici che non può essere l'uomo della tua vita? Per la situazione ( sposato con figli ) o per caratteristiche sue?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Benvenuta Dina


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Hola Fiammetta,
> 
> Dici che incosciamente vorrei piu' da lui?
> Non credo che lui possa essere l'uomo della mia vita, quindi.. una relazione a lungo termine non credo funzionerebbe, quindi non credo la ufficializzerei comunque... o forse mi sbaglio.
> ...


è successo ora però. Per un motivo o per l'altro ti stacchi. Ogni volta in apparenza per qualcosa di diverso, in fondo ci sarà un comune denominatore.Quale?


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi questo addio è  momentaneo ?


Affatto, e' permanente


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

*Risposta a Dina74*

Hola #Dina74

Per caratteristiche sue. A me piace la natura, me ne andrei in vacanza in campeggio tutti i fine settimana, lui e' tanto se sopporta una pianta in casa. Inoltre non gli piacciono gli animali domestici, ne cani ne gatti. 
Sono solo scuse per giustificare il fatto che una relazione con lui - se non fosse sposato - potrebbe durare?


----------



## patroclo (18 Giugno 2017)

....siamo pieni di contraddizioni e anche paure ( queste più difficili da ammettere ).....


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Hola #Dina74
> 
> Per caratteristiche sue. A me piace la natura, me ne andrei in vacanza in campeggio tutti i fine settimana, lui e' tanto se sopporta una pianta in casa. Inoltre non gli piacciono gli animali domestici, ne cani ne gatti.
> Sono solo scuse per giustificare il fatto che una relazione con lui - se non fosse sposato - potrebbe durare?


Almeno hai provato se scopa bene?


----------



## Dina74 (18 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta Dina


Grazie Fiammetta. Vi leggo da molto...non sono mai intervenuta perché non ho una vera e propria storia mia...solo qualche episodio. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Giugno 2017)

Mi sa che sei la classica persona che comunque un motivo lo trova per rompere. Probabilmente ti fa paura l'impegno "a vita" con tutto ciò che be deriva.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Hola Diletta,
> parliamoci chiaro - tantissimi traditi SCELGONO di non vedere e non porsi domande ed indirettamente accettano il tradimento.


Mia moglie... anche se non sono un traditore seriale. Però, dico io, neanche il minimo sospetto?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei la classica persona che comunque un motivo lo trova per rompere. Probabilmente ti fa paura l'impegno "a vita" con tutto ciò che be deriva.


Io penso che sia il pensiero di un avere un rapporto continuativo, purtroppo non ha trovato la persona giusta. Finita per tara la fase chiavare senza impegni: sta invecchiando


----------



## nina (18 Giugno 2017)

Tu mi dai l'idea di una persona che ha bisogno di mettere dell'ordine nella sua vita... forse sarebbe anche più facile se ti cercassi persone che sposate non sono.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma con tutti i separati e separate a piede libero ci si prova sempre con chi è sposato/a...  Tutti pensano di fare meglio del Tradito/a...... Bò??


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma con tutti i separati e separate a piede libero ci si prova sempre con chi è sposato/a...  Tutti pensano di fare meglio del Tradito/a...... Bò??


Ma vuoi mettere il gusto che prova un'amante a intromettersi e distruggere la vita di coppia di due sconosciuti?
Secondo me e' perversione, autolesionismo e molto ego. Che poi a pensarci, che vita puo' prospettarsi per un' amante? Raccogliere le briciole, accontentarsi del poco tempo a disposizione, l'ansia di venire scoperti, essere sempre la seconda scelta, e' eccitante tutto questo? che poi se scoppia l'ammmore si pensa alla separazione e si va' a convivere...salvo poi accorgersi che era meglio l'altro...


----------



## Lostris (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere il gusto che prova un'amante a intromettersi e distruggere la vita di coppia di due sconosciuti?
> Secondo me e' perversione, autolesionismo e molto ego. Che poi a pensarci, che vita puo' prospettarsi per un' amante? Raccogliere le briciole, accontentarsi del poco tempo a disposizione, l'ansia di venire scoperti, essere sempre la seconda scelta, e' eccitante tutto questo? che poi se scoppia l'ammmore si pensa alla separazione e si va' a convivere...salvo poi accorgersi che era meglio l'altro...


Ma il dubbio che all'amante spesso non gliene freghi una beata cippa non vi sfiora?

Che il fatto che lui/lei sia impegnat* sia solamente una circostanza, e non la _ragione _per cui si trova attraente qualcuno, non lo si può accettare?

Posso capire criticare perché uno non si fa degli scrupoli morali, ma pensare addirittura al piacere di distruggere una coppia mi pare eccessivo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma il dubbio che all'amante spesso non gliene freghi una beata cippa non vi sfiora?
> 
> Che il fatto che lui/lei sia impegnat* sia solamente una circostanza, e non la _ragione _per cui si trova attraente qualcuno, non lo si può accettare?
> 
> Posso capire criticare perché uno non si fa degli scrupoli morali, ma pensare addirittura al piacere di distruggere una coppia mi pare eccessivo.


Straquoto


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

L'erba del vicino è sempre più bona ...


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

LosTris  sai benissimo quello che avviene in una coppia quando uno dei due scopre il tradimento... E vuoi che all' amante gli interessi qualcosa ...ma che je frega lui/lei ha ottenuto quello che voleva ... Poi i cocci so degli altri ... Il gusto lo provano quando trombano alla faccia del cornuto/a  .... Ma poi se è talmente stronzo/a da farsi beccare fatti suoi.


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei la classica persona che comunque un motivo lo trova per rompere. Probabilmente ti fa paura l'impegno "a vita" con tutto ciò che be deriva.



Catone - Hai pienamente ragione, schivo l'impegno a lungo termine. Pero con quest'uomo non potrebbe mai esserci un impegno a lungo termine visto che e' sposato con figli...


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Tu mi dai l'idea di una persona che ha bisogno di mettere dell'ordine nella sua vita... forse sarebbe anche più facile se ti cercassi persone che sposate non sono.


Oh Nina,
hai ragione. L'unica cosa che nella mia vita va bene e' il lavoro. Non che abbia un lavoro fisso, pero almeno so cosa voglio fare, cosa rara fra i 30 enni odierni (ne ho 32).
Ho anche delle belle amicizie. Pero... la mia vita privata forse da piu' acqua di uno scolapasta...


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere il gusto che prova un'amante a intromettersi e distruggere la vita di coppia di due sconosciuti?
> Secondo me e' perversione, autolesionismo e molto ego. Che poi a pensarci, che vita puo' prospettarsi per un' amante? Raccogliere le briciole, accontentarsi del poco tempo a disposizione, l'ansia di venire scoperti, essere sempre la seconda scelta, e' eccitante tutto questo? che poi se scoppia l'ammmore si pensa alla separazione e si va' a convivere...salvo poi accorgersi che era meglio l'altro...



Fulminato - Io NON faccio scoppiare nessuna coppia. Lui tradiva la moglie anche prima! 
Per la descrizione che hai dato dell'amante concordo a pieno


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Fino ad oggi  solo un mio conoscente si è sposato con la sua amante e ha preso in carico pure i figli .... ma ora dopo 5anni sta portando avanti la separazione.   Sfogandosi con me mi ha confidato che doveva farlo prima .... Goodbye


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma il dubbio che all'amante spesso non gliene freghi una beata cippa non vi sfiora?
> 
> Che il fatto che lui/lei sia impegnat* sia solamente una circostanza, e non la _ragione _per cui si trova attraente qualcuno, non lo si può accettare?
> 
> Posso capire criticare perché uno non si fa degli scrupoli morali, ma pensare addirittura al piacere di distruggere una coppia mi pare eccessivo.


Quoto Lostris!

Scusami tutti - io non sono sposata, e non ho mai fatto promesse a nessuno. Tanto meno a sua moglie che nemmeno conosco. La morale fatela ai traditori. Del resto io, quando ho tradito, l'ho sempre fatto di testa mia prendendomi ogni responsabilita, non ho mai accusato i miei amanti di circuizione.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> LosTris  sai benissimo quello che avviene in una coppia quando uno dei due scopre il tradimento... E vuoi che all' amante gli interessi qualcosa ...ma che je frega lui/lei ha ottenuto quello che voleva ... Poi i cocci so degli altri ... Il gusto lo provano quando trombano alla faccia del cornuto/a  .... Ma poi se è talmente stronzo/a da farsi beccare fatti suoi.


Spero che il gusto che uno prova a scopare con me sia appunto scopare con me


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fino ad oggi  solo un mio conoscente si è sposato con la sua amante e ha preso in carico pure i figli .... ma ora dopo 5anni sta portando avanti la separazione.   Sfogandosi con me mi ha confidato che doveva farlo prima .... Goodbye


Non si puo generalizzare un caso. Ad ogni modo, invita il tuo amico al forum, pare una storia interessante.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il gusto lo provano quando trombano alla faccia del cornuto/a  ..


Non hai mai avuto una relazione con una donna sposata vero? 

Quelli che hai scritto sono solo sogni e fantasie, credimi 

Se l'esperienza ti offrirà l'occasione, capirai che quel che hai scritto è una pura verginale fantasia


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non hai mai avuto una relazione con una donna sposata vero?
> 
> Quelli che hai scritto sono solo sogni e fantasie, credimi


Più che altro incubi e perversioni


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

*oriente70*

#Oriente70

Non sarai mica un tradito che se l'e' legata al dito e non gli passa?
Se cosi, fai meditazione, vai a nuotare, parlane con noi! Ma basta rabbia...


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto


Oltre il straquoto


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fino ad oggi  solo un mio conoscente si è sposato con la sua amante e ha preso in carico pure i figli .... ma ora dopo 5anni sta portando avanti la separazione.   Sfogandosi con me mi ha confidato che doveva farlo prima .... Goodbye


Di strunz' il mondo è pieno


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero che il gusto che uno prova a scopare con me sia appunto scopare con me


......e solo scopare


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Sono stato con una sposta ... Da ragazzo ... Ho parlato con il marito ...pensavo che andasse peggio ..a parole ha distrutto me è lei Mi sono sentito una merda ...... Sarebbe stata meglio una scazzottata.... tutto dipende dai sentimenti che uno ha ..... Lui restava con lei solo per i figli .... Non so ora come è finita sono anni che non li vedo in giro...


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Farfalla io ho perversioni ??? Beata te


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Farfalla io ho perversioni ??? Beata te


Non tu. Uno che scopa con una sposata per il gusto di rendere uno cornuto
A me sembra follia è una forma di perversione


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non tu. Uno che scopa con una sposata per il gusto di rendere uno cornuto
> A me sembra follia è una forma di perversione


Non solo, anche


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non solo, anche


Tristissimo


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Farfalla io lui manco lo conoscevo ... Ma a quei tempi con gli ormoni a 2000 mi  eccitava tanto farmi una sposata ..era il mio passatempo dopo la palestra ...


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tristissimo


Farfalli' ma va a affangulo. Era na' battuta.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Farfalli' ma va a affangulo. Era na' battuta.


Mancava una faccina chiedo scusa


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Farfalla io lui manco lo conoscevo ... Ma a quei tempi con gli ormoni a 2000 mi  eccitava tanto farmi una sposata ..era il mio passatempo dopo la palestra ...


Tristissimo (2) senza faccina


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mancava una faccina chiedo scusa


 Sono cinico ma non fino a questo punto.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Giugno 2017)

A me all'epoca andava bene ...invecchiando si cambia


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

*Mi Ha Appena scritto*

Lui" "Ohi, come stai?"

Risposta" Per favore non scrivermi piu'. Ho bisogno di un buon detox, e' meglio se no ci sentiamo per qualche settimana". 

Sono troppo tagliente?
Mi manchera ma... non so come altro relazionarmici.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Lui" "Ohi, come stai?"
> 
> Risposta" Per favore non scrivermi piu'. Ho bisogno di un buon detox, e' meglio se no ci sentiamo per qualche settimana".
> 
> ...


Ma non eri quella che trombava a destra e a manca? E fattelo in tutti i modi e sfangulalo.


----------



## nina (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Oh Nina,
> hai ragione. L'unica cosa che nella mia vita va bene e' il lavoro. Non che abbia un lavoro fisso, pero almeno so cosa voglio fare, cosa rara fra i 30 enni odierni (ne ho 32).
> Ho anche delle belle amicizie. Pero... la mia vita privata forse da piu' acqua di uno scolapasta...


Secondo me resta sempre valido il consiglio di [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION]: forse dovresti guardare meno a te stessa come la protagonista di un film, e cercare di considerare meno gli altri, a livello sentimentali, come semplici fattori di attrazione e di esperienza. Ti danno fastidio alcuni suoi atteggiamenti? Comprensibile, ma sono gli unici atteggiamenti che può avere uno che viene a letto con te alle spalle della moglie... da quel che ho capito te li sei sempre trovati tutti un po' così, e non si può instaurare un rapporto normale in queste condizioni. Ti sei mai chiesta cosa ti spinge a infilarti bene o male in situazioni del genere, o a tradire una persona con cui stai appena svanita la curiosità e l'attrazione? Il tuo consiglio nel mio vecchio thread mi ha dato un po' da pensare, e te lo rigiro.
Ricordi? "Ha bisogno di fare esperienza, se sei stata importante tornerà da te.". Io non ti nego che un pochino ci spero. Il problema è che la persona con cui ha avuto un'esperienza, in questo caso io, non è un giocattolo, ma una persona a tutto tondo. Mi sembra tu cambi partner con molta frequenza, e in questo non ci vedo niente di male in sé per sé, ma il senso di "noia" che sembri provare in situazioni più "tranquille" e la tua noncuranza verso l'esclusività mi danno davvero l'idea che tu "usi" un po' gli altri per quello che ti servono, nella misura in cui ti intrigano, ti fanno sentire attraente o desiderata. Non prenderlo come un rimprovero o come un giudizio nei tuoi riguardi, perché ognuno ha il suo vissuto e le sue percezioni, ma fossi in te io comincerei a spostare il baricentro della mia curiosità su altre cose, sull'energia che dici di mettere nel tuo lavoro, e non nel prurito d'attrazione che in te suscitano gli altri... perché a 30 ok, ma tra vent'anni se ti 'nutri' solo del piacere che ti danno gli altri (e gli altri del calibro di uno che lascia i bambini di notte, permettimi...) cosa ti resta? Se non sbaglio è un discorso che ha già fatto qualcun altro in altri tuoi interventi, ma mi sembra un'osservazione tutt'altro che trascurabile.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che altro incubi e perversioni


Più che altro... Se una che si confondesse con me si lasciasse scappare che ne sta godendo alla faccia del marito, x me si può (anzi si DEVE, in quel caso sarebbe un ordine ) rivestire, e senza alcun rimpianto da parte mia :rotfl:


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma non eri quella che trombava a destra e a manca? E fattelo in tutti i modi e sfangulalo.



Blase53,
Ascolti poco e giudichi troppo. Anche se trombassi a dentra e a manca non ci sarebbe nulla di male. Persone diverse hanno gusti e desideri differenti, non c'e' un giusto o sbagliato.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che altro... Se una che si confondesse con me si lasciasse scappare che ne sta godendo alla faccia del marito, x me si può (anzi si DEVE, in quel caso sarebbe un ordine ) rivestire, e senza alcun rimpianto da parte mia :rotfl:


Condivido
Anche se lui nominasse mio marito o avessi la sensazione che lui è nella sua testa


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Secondo me resta sempre valido il consiglio di @_twinpeaks_: forse dovresti guardare meno a te stessa come la protagonista di un film, e cercare di considerare meno gli altri, a livello sentimentali, come semplici fattori di attrazione e di esperienza. Ti danno fastidio alcuni suoi atteggiamenti? Comprensibile, ma sono gli unici atteggiamenti che può avere uno che viene a letto con te alle spalle della moglie... da quel che ho capito te li sei sempre trovati tutti un po' così, e non si può instaurare un rapporto normale in queste condizioni. Ti sei mai chiesta cosa ti spinge a infilarti bene o male in situazioni del genere, o a tradire una persona con cui stai appena svanita la curiosità e l'attrazione? Il tuo consiglio nel mio vecchio thread mi ha dato un po' da pensare, e te lo rigiro.
> Ricordi? "Ha bisogno di fare esperienza, se sei stata importante tornerà da te.". Io non ti nego che un pochino ci spero. Il problema è che la persona con cui ha avuto un'esperienza, in questo caso io, non è un giocattolo, ma una persona a tutto tondo. Mi sembra tu cambi partner con molta frequenza, e in questo non ci vedo niente di male in sé per sé, ma il senso di "noia" che sembri provare in situazioni più "tranquille" e la tua noncuranza verso l'esclusività mi danno davvero l'idea che tu "usi" un po' gli altri per quello che ti servono, nella misura in cui ti intrigano, ti fanno sentire attraente o desiderata. Non prenderlo come un rimprovero o come un giudizio nei tuoi riguardi, perché ognuno ha il suo vissuto e le sue percezioni, ma fossi in te io comincerei a spostare il baricentro della mia curiosità su altre cose, sull'energia che dici di mettere nel tuo lavoro, e non nel prurito d'attrazione che in te suscitano gli altri... perché a 30 ok, ma tra vent'anni se ti 'nutri' solo del piacere che ti danno gli altri (e gli altri del calibro di uno che lascia i bambini di notte, permettimi...) cosa ti resta? Se non sbaglio è un discorso che ha già fatto qualcun altro in altri tuoi interventi, ma mi sembra un'osservazione tutt'altro che trascurabile.



Grazie #Nina. 
MI prendo un po di tempo per pensarci e  ti rispondero come meriti. Grazie per leggere e pensare quando scrivi, anche per una persona che non conosci. Lo aprezzo moltissimo.


----------



## nina (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Grazie #Nina.
> MI prendo un po di tempo per pensarci e  ti rispondero come meriti. Grazie per leggere e pensare quando scrivi, anche per una persona che non conosci. Lo aprezzo moltissimo.


Figurati, mi pare il minimo.
Sono stata ferita da una persona che si comportava un po' come te, con le dovute varianti del caso, per questo credo di suonare intransigente, ogni tanto.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Blase53,
> Ascolti poco e giudichi troppo. Anche se trombassi a dentra e a manca non ci sarebbe nulla di male. Persone diverse hanno gusti e desideri differenti, non c'e' un giusto o sbagliato.


E chi ti dice che sbagli vai con  dio


----------



## Tara (18 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che sbagli vai con  dio


Andiamo Blaise, 
Non perdi occasione per puntare il dito contro tutte le donne del forum che non seguono il focolare convenzionale. Su!


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma il dubbio che all'amante spesso non gliene freghi una beata cippa non vi sfiora?
> 
> Che il fatto che lui/lei sia impegnat* sia solamente una circostanza, e non la _ragione _per cui si trova attraente qualcuno, non lo si può accettare?
> 
> Posso capire criticare perché uno non si fa degli scrupoli morali, ma pensare addirittura al piacere di distruggere una coppia mi pare eccessivo.



Secondo me il traditore entra in un vortice pericoloso senza rendersene conto, dovrebbe per un attimo mettere da parte la passione e riflettere sulle conseguenze. 

Se io fossi traditore la prima cosa sarebbe quella di preoccuparmi di chi e' il tradito, i reati di omicidio per gelosia sono in aumento, molti non vengono nemmeno menzionati dai media, (oggi un duplice omicidio a Mestre.)

Non sappiamo mai chi c'e' dall'altra parte... e questa ipotesi viene trascurata dai piu', subentra la sicurezza che mai verranno scoperti e piu' passa il tempo piu' aumenta la sicurezza.   Non sembre il cornuto e' felice e contento.


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Andiamo Blaise,
> Non perdi occasione per puntare il dito contro tutte le donne del forum che non seguono il focolare convenzionale. Su!


In realtà stigmatizza solo quelle che dissimulano o accampano scuse.


----------



## Lostris (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Secondo me il traditore entra in un vortice pericoloso senza rendersene conto, dovrebbe per un attimo mettere da parte la passione e riflettere sulle conseguenze.
> 
> Se io fossi traditore la prima cosa sarebbe quella di preoccuparmi di chi e' il tradito, i reati di omicidio per gelosia sono in aumento, molti non vengono nemmeno menzionati dai media, (oggi un duplice omicidio a Mestre.)
> 
> Non sappiamo mai chi c'e' dall'altra parte... e questa ipotesi viene trascurata dai piu', subentra la sicurezza che mai verranno scoperti e piu' passa il tempo piu' aumenta la sicurezza.   Non sembre il cornuto e' felice e contento.


Ma cosa dici?!
a parte che nessuno sano di mente va a pensare che il tradito sia felice e contento di esserlo. 

Se davanti ad una tentazione desisto perché penso che mio marito potrebbe farmi del male lo capisci che il problema non è se io tradisco o meno?? :facepalm:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non sappiamo mai chi c'e' dall'altra parte....


Nemmeno se si nega un mutuo in banca o si manda in culo chi ci nega la precedenza per stradaa, si sa chi c'è dall'altra parte

Si sa però la persona che si frequenta, o che si conosce.. 

e credimi, da come quella persona si rapporta in genere verso il mondo, si vede un buon  98%  

Fermo restando che i 2 minuti di follia possono prenderci a tutti, anche x cose molto meno gravi

Nulla accade x caso


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?!
> a parte che nessuno sano di mente va a pensare che il tradito sia felice e contento di esserlo.
> 
> Se davanti ad una tentazione desisto perché penso che mio marito potrebbe farmi del male lo capisci che il problema non è se io tradisco o meno?? :facepalm:


Probabilmente non mi sono spiegato:

Tradito felice e contento e' un'eufemismo per rendere l'idea, traditi che se ne fanno una ragione.

Se io sono il traditore e mi imbarco di una donna sposata devo mettere in conto che il marito reagisca in qualche modo, posso aspettarmi che come minimo mi affronti con violenza o no? 

Se tuo marito nella vita non e' mai stato un violento potrebbe reagire con violenza, sono proprio i piu' miti molte volte a rivelarsi dei violenti e a commettere gli atti piu' disgustosi e inaspettati.


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno se si nega un mutuo in banca o si manda in culo chi ci nega la precedenza per stradaa, si sa chi c'è dall'altra parte
> 
> Si sa però la persona che si frequenta, o che si conosce..
> 
> ...



Non e' proprio cosi', non riuscirai mai a conoscere una persona se non lo tocchi nell'intimo.

Molti delitti passionali sono stati commessi da individui miti e buoni padri di famiglia.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Non e' proprio cosi', non riuscirai mai a conoscere una persona se non lo tocchi nell'intimo.
> 
> Molti delitti passionali sono stati commessi da individui miti e buoni padri di famiglia.


È giusto tu conservi la tua opinione

Ma non capisco sinceramente dove vuoi arrivare con questa affermazione.

Ripeto, se ti rapporti con una donna che non ha pieno dominio relazionale con il marito, e che non saprebbe saldamente gestire lei col marito una criticità come la scoperta, senza fare casini inenarrabili (come ad esempio purtroppo ha fatto tua moglie, mi duole segnalatelo, non senza imbarazzo) si vede piuttosto bene da pochissimi ma inequivocabili segnali


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi sono spiegato:
> 
> Tradito felice e contento e' un'eufemismo per rendere l'idea, traditi che se ne fanno una ragione.
> 
> ...


Il gesto più disgustoso che potrei commettere se incontrassi l'ex amante,attuale marito della mia ex moglie,è pagargli una cena nel miglior ristorante di Torino,con eterna gratitudine da parte mia.
Fulmi,non le costringe nessuno,vanno di loro spontanea volontà,facendo anche i salti mortali tra impegni,simulazioni con i consorti e congeneri,pur di non mancare.


----------



## Lostris (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi sono spiegato:
> 
> Tradito felice e contento e' un'eufemismo per rendere l'idea, traditi che se ne fanno una ragione.
> 
> ...


Ma che senso ha per il tradito affrontare con violenza l'amante?? A meno che non fosse suo amico e anche lui l'abbia tradito, molte volte nemmeno lo conosce. 

Sarà il proprio partner a dover rendere conto delle proprie azioni e scelte.


----------



## nina (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi sono spiegato:
> 
> Tradito felice e contento e' un'eufemismo per rendere l'idea, traditi che se ne fanno una ragione.
> 
> ...


Fulminato, credo tu guardi troppi film. A parte che la prima colpa è sempre di chi, pur essendo sposato/a, apre le gambe a un'altra persona... all'amante che gliene frega di rovinare le famiglie?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Andiamo Blaise,
> Non perdi occasione per puntare il dito contro tutte le donne del forum che non seguono il focolare convenzionale. Su!


Ma guarda che ti sto dicendo chiava alla grande.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Secondo me il traditore entra in un vortice pericoloso senza rendersene conto, dovrebbe per un attimo mettere da parte la passione e riflettere sulle conseguenze.
> 
> Se io fossi traditore la prima cosa sarebbe quella di preoccuparmi di chi e' il tradito, i reati di omicidio per gelosia sono in aumento, molti non vengono nemmeno menzionati dai media, (oggi un duplice omicidio a Mestre.)
> 
> Non sappiamo mai chi c'e' dall'altra parte... e questa ipotesi viene trascurata dai piu', subentra la sicurezza che mai verranno scoperti e piu' passa il tempo piu' aumenta la sicurezza.   Non sembre il cornuto e' felice e contento.


Se ti fai tutti "sti film ngap' " hai ragione a stare dall'altra parte


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ti sto dicendo chiava alla grande.


Hahaha,mi fai morire.....
Non sei credibile,se gli dai ragione!!   
Questa è troppo bella.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hahaha,mi fai morire.....
> Non sei credibile,se gli dai ragione!!
> Questa è troppo bella.


Ma a trovarla trilo. La tara non è impegnata ci da dentro alla grande, almeno prima di innamorarsi.


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Fulminato, credo tu guardi troppi film. A parte che la prima colpa è sempre di chi, pur essendo sposato/a, apre le gambe a un'altra persona... all'amante che gliene frega di rovinare le famiglie?



Probabilmente hai ragione tu, guardo troppi film.

Pero', se prima di bagnare il biscotto si pensasse che dall'altra parte c'e' un marito/compagno che non si conosce e che potrebbe reagire con violenza o che per vendicarsi potrebbe rovinare anche la nostra di famiglia spifferando tutto alla moglie? Sto' parlando di conseguenze delle quali moltissime volte gli amanti sottovalutano.


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se ti fai tutti "sti film ngap' " hai ragione a stare dall'altra parte



Purtroppo non sono film, e' la realta. Per 13 anni sono stato in p.s. e ne ho visti tanti come te che stavano dalla tua parte piangere come bambini.


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione tu, guardo troppi film.
> 
> Pero', se prima di bagnare il biscotto si pensasse che dall'altra parte c'e' un marito/compagno che non si conosce e che potrebbe reagire con violenza o che per vendicarsi potrebbe rovinare anche la nostra di famiglia spifferando tutto alla moglie? Sto' parlando di conseguenze delle quali moltissime volte gli amanti sottovalutano.


Oh,mioddio...non dirlo manco per scherzo,avvisare la moglie del montone trasfertista?Vuoi proprio essere dato in pasto alle belve????


----------



## nina (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione tu, guardo troppi film.
> 
> Pero', se prima di bagnare il biscotto si pensasse che dall'altra parte c'e' un marito/compagno che non si conosce e che potrebbe reagire con violenza o che per vendicarsi potrebbe rovinare anche la nostra di famiglia spifferando tutto alla moglie? Sto' parlando di conseguenze delle quali moltissime volte gli amanti sottovalutano.


Ma è proprio quello il punto. Che gliene frega, all'amante? 
Statisticamente, pensi che TUTTI i mariti traditi vadano a incularli a sangue? Non mi pare proprio... sento più di mariti che ammazzano le mogli, e lo dico come dato di fatto, eh. Se l'amante del traditore si facesse lo scrupolo vivremmo in un mondo in cui nessuno tradisce nessuno, o no?


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oh,mioddio...non dirlo manco per scherzo,avvisare la moglie del montone trasfertista?Vuoi proprio essere dato in pasto alle belve????


No, io non ci penso nemmeno ma ci sono uomini e donne che lo fanno.

Io sto' semplicemente elencando alcune delle reazioni possibili di un tradito, reazioni a cui i traditori non pensano minimamente.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione tu, guardo troppi film.
> 
> Pero', se prima di bagnare il biscotto si pensasse che dall'altra parte c'e' un marito/compagno che non si conosce e che potrebbe reagire con violenza o che per vendicarsi potrebbe rovinare anche la nostra di famiglia spifferando tutto alla moglie? Sto' parlando di conseguenze delle quali moltissime volte gli amanti sottovalutano.


Ce lo abbiamo!    [MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION] lo ha fatto...

Qui non ci manca nulla.... :rotfl:

Comunque posso dirti per la mia esperienza (relativa) che questo "pericolo" che segnali, è infinitesimamente più piccolo di un altro pericolo, ben più grande e concreto:

Il ritrovarti tra i coglioni una persona che non "ti molla" e che ti rende asfissiante la vita.. :rotfl: :rotfl:

Per cui.. segnalare i calci Delle mosche è giusto, ma.. ti assicuro che esistono anche quelli degli elefanti, di calci

E quando tu dovessi prenderli, te ne accorgi,.. che il problema GROSSO mica era il marito/moglie :rotfl: :rotfl:

Ma il soggetto con cui ti confondi :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ce lo abbiamo!    @_Jim Cain_ lo ha fatto...
> 
> Qui non ci manca nulla.... :rotfl:
> 
> ...



Condivido tutto. :up::up::up:


----------



## trilobita (18 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> No, io non ci penso nemmeno ma ci sono uomini e donne che lo fanno.
> 
> Io sto' semplicemente elencando alcune delle reazioni possibili di un tradito, reazioni a cui i traditori non pensano minimamente.


Fulmi,non pensare a questo.
Hai tempo,osservala,vedi cosa fa,magari anche per interposta persona,e valuta il da farsi.
Tra un po',sicuramente la rabbia sbollira',e potrai capire se puoi andare oltre questa cosa,ci sono mille modi,ma devi rilevare la sua reale voglia di rientrare in carreggiata,altrimenti...


----------



## fulminato (18 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fulmi,non pensare a questo.
> Hai tempo,osservala,vedi cosa fa,magari anche per interposta persona,e valuta il da farsi.
> Tra un po',sicuramente la rabbia sbollira',e potrai capire se puoi andare oltre questa cosa,ci sono mille modi,ma devi rilevare la sua reale voglia di rientrare in carreggiata,altrimenti...



Lei la voglia di rientrare ce l'ha, non vede l'ora. Io invece ho scoperto di stare bene da solo, non ce la farei a ricominciare (perche' di questo si tratterebbe) . Ricominciare con una donna che conosco da oltre 30 anni? Nah, reinnamorarsi? ma come si potrebbe? eppoi sarebbe una vita di dubbi e sospetti, controllerei da quante ore e' fuori casa, la pedinerei e se poi magari mi accorgessi che non ha perso il vizietto?


----------



## Tara (19 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi sono spiegato:
> 
> Tradito felice e contento e' un'eufemismo per rendere l'idea, traditi che se ne fanno una ragione.
> 
> ...



Se una donna anche solo sospetta che il marito potrebbe in qualsiasi modo farle violenza in caso di tradimento, che lo lasci immediatamente!


----------



## Tara (19 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Lei la voglia di rientrare ce l'ha, non vede l'ora. Io invece ho scoperto di stare bene da solo, non ce la farei a ricominciare (perche' di questo si tratterebbe) . Ricominciare con una donna che conosco da oltre 30 anni? Nah, reinnamorarsi? ma come si potrebbe? eppoi sarebbe una vita di dubbi e sospetti, controllerei da quante ore e' fuori casa, la pedinerei e se poi magari mi accorgessi che non ha perso il vizietto?


Fulminato, proprio perche' la conosci da 30 anni forse dovresti pensare di tornarci... 
Avete senz'altro un legame forte, vi conoscete a fondo. In confronto qualsiasi altro rapporto con donne nuove parrebbe superficiale. No?
Si, ha dormito con un altro.. non e' poi la fine del mondo...


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che altro... Se una che si confondesse con me si lasciasse scappare che ne sta godendo alla faccia del marito, x me si può (anzi si DEVE, in quel caso sarebbe un ordine ) rivestire, e senza alcun rimpianto da parte mia :rotfl:


Prima, nel mentre o dopo?
Boh, non sarei così drastico.
Che me frega di quello che pensa del marito, mi importa quello che pensa di me, al limite.
O no?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Prima, nel mentre o dopo?
> Boh, non sarei così drastico.
> Che me frega di quello che pensa del marito, mi importa quello che pensa di me, al limite.
> O no?


No 

Quello che pensa del marito non lo saprei

Saprei come (e se) ne parla con me del marito, e in che termini

Se ne parla in termini sbeffeggianti o pesantemente denigratori, io almeno non voglio averci nulla a che fare

Perché mi parlerebbe anche molto di sé e di che persona è, dal mio punto di vista.

E qui ci potrei aprire un 3d infinito


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Prima, nel mentre o dopo?
> Boh, non sarei così drastico.
> Che me frega di quello che pensa del marito, mi importa quello che pensa di me, al limite.
> O no?


Quello che pensa del marito in quel mentre ti fa capire che persona sia
Vero che non mi devo sposare con l'amante ma che oltre a farmi stare bene deve essere una persona che rispetto. Un atteggiamento del genere mi farebbe cadere qualsiasi forma di attrazione


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> Quello che pensa del marito non lo saprei
> 
> ...


Non avevo letto 
Evitavo di scrivere


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> Quello che pensa del marito non lo saprei
> 
> ...


Probabilmente anch'io.
Ma se sono arrivato a trovarmela nuda nel letto, avrà avuto altro che mi piacesse.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che pensa del marito in quel mentre ti fa capire che persona sia
> Vero che non mi devo sposare con l'amante ma che oltre a farmi stare bene deve essere una persona che rispetto. Un atteggiamento del genere mi farebbe cadere qualsiasi forma di attrazione


Ah e vale prima durante e dopo
Durante pero mi farebbe proprio rivestire all'istante


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che pensa del marito in quel mentre ti fa capire che persona sia
> Vero che non mi devo sposare con l'amante ma che oltre a farmi stare bene deve essere una persona che rispetto. *Un atteggiamento del genere mi farebbe cadere qualsiasi forma di attrazione*



Certo.
Ma accorgersene dopo averci scopato insieme... 
Non sarebbe meglio prima?
Scritta così da l'idea che avere un amante sia qualcosa di poco meditato e parecchio istintivo tanto da non avere neppure l'idea della persona che ci si porta a letto.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma accorgersene dopo averci scopato insieme...
> Non sarebbe meglio prima?


Non ho mai scoperto cose che mi hanno infastidito "dopo". Forse perché prima di andarci a letto avevo conosciuto sotto certi aspetti l'altro


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mai scoperto cose che mi hanno infastidito "dopo". Forse perché prima di andarci a letto avevo conosciuto sotto certi aspetti l'altro


Esatto.
Proprio questo intendo.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente anch'io.
> Ma se sono arrivato a trovarmela nuda nel letto, avrà avuto altro che mi piacesse.


Io credo che se arrivi ad avere una donna sposata nuda nel letto, la avrai vista e conosciuta prima e un po' anche vestita..

Che IMPROVVISAMENTE mentre vi iniziate a toccare, cominci a insultare e sbeffeggiare quel cornuto di suo marito, senza aver mai dato alcun segnale precedente, mi sembra improbabile...

Per carità, può anche succedere 

A me non è mai successo..

Se capitasse, la mia preoccupazione pero' sarebbe solo quella di guadagnare rapidamente la hall dell'hotel dove mi trovassi, Perché avere a che fare con una mattarella psicopatica non è esattamente nelle mie più elevate aspirazioni :rotfl:


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

... e se invece... il parlare male del marito fosse "assolutorio" (nei confronti del tradimento) e anche molto appagante (tu amante sei meglio di lui)?
E' così... raro?
"Quello stronzo di mio marito... (bla bla bla), meno male che ci sei tu che sei diverso!"


E viceversa.


----------



## stany (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente anch'io.
> Ma se sono arrivato a trovarmela nuda nel letto, avrà avuto altro che mi piacesse.


Infatti.. .tutti questi scrupoli etici....dovrei assegnare una pagella migliore a mia moglie sol perché magari,mentre pratica sesso anale col suo amante non mi dileggiano ma,bensì, elogiano la mia persona,oppure non ne parlano affatto? Lo stesso , a parti invertite se ciò avvenisse con la mia amante nei confronti di suo marito....
Siamo alla fiera del paradosso e del grottesco!


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che se arrivi ad avere una donna sposata nuda nel letto, la avrai vista e conosciuta prima e un po' anche vestita..
> 
> Che IMPROVVISAMENTE mentre vi iniziate a toccare, cominci a insultare e sbeffeggiare quel cornuto di suo marito, senza aver mai dato alcun segnale precedente, *mi sembra improbabile...
> *
> ...



Molto improbabile.
Io sono convinto che di una persona non può proprio piacerci tutto.
La maggior parte delle donne con cui sono stato (poche) mi piaceva in gran parte.
CI sono dei lati del carattere che ti fai piacere, magari quando dici certe cose prendi respiro e conti fino a tre, quattro, centro, mille.
Ti fai passare quella voglia di dirle "Che du' coglioni" quando magari se la tira un po', quando fa la smorfiosa, quando ti sembra che sia decisamente... insopportabile.
Ma perché sai che magari bacia da dio, o ti fa ridere quando è di buon umore, o ti fa impazzire quando cammina, o quando ti guarda con quegli occhioni, che sorridono insieme alla sua bocca.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... e se invece... il parlare male del marito fosse "assolutorio" (nei confronti del tradimento) e anche molto appagante (tu amante sei meglio di lui)?
> E' così... raro?
> "Quello stronzo di mio marito... (bla bla bla), meno male che ci sei tu che sei diverso!"
> 
> ...


Non del tutto denigratorio, qb. Dipende dal tipo di assoluzione si aspetta, è capitato anbracci, effusioni consolatorie e stoppata da parte mia anche con qualche pentimento postumo. Erano e sono "amici".


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... e se invece... il parlare male del marito fosse "assolutorio" (nei confronti del tradimento) e anche molto appagante (tu amante sei meglio di lui)?
> E' così... raro?
> "Quello stronzo di mio marito... (bla bla bla), meno male che ci sei tu che sei diverso!"
> 
> ...


Aria.. via.. scio..

Non saprei se è raro, ma io non voglio elementi competitivi buttati dentro.

Anche quelli sono un segnale che ritengo molto negativo.

Io non voglio vincere coppe sulla testa di ignare persone

Ne assegnare trofei sulla testa di mia moglie


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... e se invece... il parlare male del marito fosse "assolutorio" (nei confronti del tradimento) e anche molto appagante (tu amante sei meglio di lui)?
> E' così... raro?
> "Quello stronzo di mio marito... (bla bla bla), meno male che ci sei tu che sei diverso!"
> 
> ...


Non so se sia raro. Per mia fortuna non mi è mai successo. La reazione sarebbe comunwue quella di aver capito di aver preso una cantonata 
Se paragoni mele e zucchine non sei la persona giusta per me


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mai scoperto cose che mi hanno infastidito "dopo". Forse perché prima di andarci a letto avevo conosciuto sotto certi aspetti l'altro


io si e ti dirò perdi ogni entusiasmo. Insomma ti cadono le braccia. E' anche vero che le persone le conosci frequentandole e tra amicizia e relazione le cose cambiano.


----------



## francoff (19 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti.. .tutti questi scrupoli etici....dovrei assegnare una pagella migliore a mia moglie sol perché magari,mentre pratica sesso anale col suo amante non mi dileggiano ma,bensì, elogiano la mia persona,oppure non ne parlano affatto? Lo stesso , a parti invertite se ciò avvenisse con la mia amante nei confronti di suo marito....
> Siamo alla fiera del paradosso e del grottesco!


Infatti... disquisizioni veramente stucchevoli


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti.. .*tutti questi scrupoli etici*....dovrei assegnare una pagella migliore a mia moglie sol perché magari,mentre pratica sesso anale col suo amante non mi dileggiano ma,bensì, elogiano la mia persona,oppure non ne parlano affatto? Lo stesso , a parti invertite se ciò avvenisse con la mia amante nei confronti di suo marito....
> Siamo alla fiera del paradosso e del grottesco!


E' una cosa che mi sorprende sempre ma non è assolutamente inusuale, essendo tipica della bolla in cui si confina il tradimento.
"Non ho fatto mancare niente alla famiglia"
"Amo mio marito anche se lo tradisco"
"L'amante deve rispettare mio marito".


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Prima, nel mentre o dopo?
> Boh, non sarei così drastico.
> Che me frega di quello che pensa del marito, mi importa quello che pensa di me, al limite.
> O no?


caro Danny disquisite del nulla ,visto che non sapete come funziona.Dei coniugi non si parla mai e come se non esistessero.,


----------



## Tara (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... e se invece... il parlare male del marito fosse "assolutorio" (nei confronti del tradimento) e anche molto appagante (tu amante sei meglio di lui)?
> E' così... raro?
> "Quello stronzo di mio marito... (bla bla bla), meno male che ci sei tu che sei diverso!"
> 
> ...



Non saprei. Il mio amante non parla mai della moglie, non cerca mai di "assolversi".


----------



## patroclo (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... e se invece... il parlare male del marito fosse "assolutorio" (nei confronti del tradimento) e anche molto appagante (tu amante sei meglio di lui)?
> E' così... raro?
> "Quello stronzo di mio marito... (bla bla bla), meno male che ci sei tu che sei diverso!"
> 
> ...


....avevo "un'amica che parlando del marito lo apostrofava spesso come il "cornuto", fortunatamente mai nel mentre.
Ammetto però che il fastidio di sentirla parlare così era notevole......Aveva una rabbia repressa nei suoi confronti spaventosa non ho mai capito come facesse a conviverci ancora.......
Non che il tradimento sia meno grave senza gli insulti.......ma ostinarsi a vivere di merda in un matrimonio senza speranze mi sebra decisamente peggio, alla fine il sesso extra è niente in confronto


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' una cosa che mi sorprende sempre ma non è assolutamente inusuale, essendo tipica della bolla in cui si confina il tradimento.
> "Non ho fatto mancare niente alla famiglia"
> "Amo mio marito anche se lo tradisco"
> "*L'amante deve rispettare mio marito*".


Non solo,  non se ne deve proprio parlare. Lui non centra ni8ente in quei momenti.
Si è li per noi stesse, alla fine, perchè tirare in mezzo il marito sia che lo ami sia che non lo sopporti più. E' il mio momento di evasione perchè mi dovrei portare nel letto con l'amante anche il marito?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Danny disquisite del nulla ,visto che non sapete come funziona.Dei coniugi non si parla mai e come se non esistessero.,


non avevo letto, comunque ho scritto la stessa cosa.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Danny disquisite del nulla ,*visto che non sapete come funziona*.Dei coniugi non si parla mai e come se non esistessero.,


Dipende.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non solo,  non se ne deve proprio parlare. Lui non centra ni8ente in quei momenti.
> Si è li per noi stesse, alla fine, perchè tirare in mezzo il marito sia che lo ami sia che non lo sopporti più. E' il mio momento di evasione perchè mi dovrei portare nel letto con l'amante anche il marito?


:up:
E' quella che si chiama sempre qui "bolla".


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti.. .tutti questi scrupoli etici....dovrei assegnare una pagella migliore a mia moglie sol perché magari,mentre pratica sesso anale col suo amante non mi dileggiano ma,bensì, elogiano la mia persona,oppure non ne parlano affatto? Lo stesso , a parti invertite se ciò avvenisse con la mia amante nei confronti di suo marito....
> Siamo alla fiera del paradosso e del grottesco!





francoff ha detto:


> Infatti... disquisizioni veramente stucchevoli


Qui nessuno ha scritto che mio marito o la moglie di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] devono essere orgogliosi e felici di avere dei compagni che in caso di tradimento non li dileggiano.
Nessuno ha parlato di elogiare
Il fatto che io abbia tradito mio marito non significa che io pensi che mio marito sia un cretino, un coglione o che ho tradito con persone migliori di lui
Quello che sto dicendo è che il fare paragoni sia davvero una cazzata perchè non si paragonano, secondo me, due cose che stanno su piani diversi
Secondo, mio marito resta fuori dalle mie discussioni e spero che chi ho incontrato non abbia bisogno di sentirsi migliore di lui per sentirsi più uomo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende.


se si dovesse parlare del coniuge, credo che l'amante ricopra il ruolo di terapeuta di coppia. Ti confessi o lo insulti per sfogarti.
Io non lo accetterei se sei con me, pensi a me. In caso contrario te ne torni a casa e litighi e ti sfoghi con il tuo partner. Non trovi?


----------



## Tara (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' una cosa che mi sorprende sempre ma non è assolutamente inusuale, essendo tipica della bolla in cui si confina il tradimento.
> "Non ho fatto mancare niente alla famiglia"
> "Amo mio marito anche se lo tradisco"
> "L'amante deve rispettare mio marito".



Io usciamo dall'idea del sesso come atto unico e puro che vada consumato con una persona soltanto, e lo vediamo per cio che e': divertimento, distrazione e rilassamento - tutto quello che hai scritto ha senso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> E' quella che si chiama sempre qui "bolla".


Le bolle scoppiano


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non solo,  non se ne deve proprio parlare. Lui non centra ni8ente in quei momenti.
> Si è li per noi stesse, alla fine, perchè tirare in mezzo il marito sia che lo ami sia che non lo sopporti più. E' il mio momento di evasione perchè mi dovrei portare nel letto con l'amante anche il marito?


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui nessuno ha scritto che mio marito o la moglie di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] devono essere orgogliosi e felici di avere dei compagni che in caso di tradimento non li dileggiano.
> Nessuno ha parlato di elogiare
> Il fatto che io abbia tradito mio marito non significa che io pensi che mio marito sia un cretino, un coglione o che ho tradito con persone migliori di lui
> Quello che sto dicendo è che il fare paragoni sia davvero una cazzata perchè non si paragonano, secondo me, due cose che stanno su piani diversi
> Secondo, mio marito resta fuori dalle mie discussioni e spero che chi ho incontrato non abbia bisogno di sentirsi migliore di lui per sentirsi più uomo.


Infatti..

Nessuno dice che allora uno è "bravo"

E siamo ancora all'annoso schema Delle attribuzioni:

Sei bravo
No sei stronzo
Anzi sei una merda
Però sei onesto
No sei sleale

Questo non è il mio problema, nella discussione, il dare il corretto attributo a un fantasma (la moglie di tizio, il marito di cinzia)

Questo è un problema che (eventualmente) è in carico all'interessato/a

Io non ho alcun entusiasmo a farmi carico di dare un corretto attributo a un fantasma

So (e parlo x me) di perdere il mio tempo
E so di farlo perdere a chi mi legge


----------



## patroclo (19 Giugno 2017)

Penso spesso "all'etica del tradimento" .......anche se spesso la trovo un ossimoro

...alla fine qualcosa sui rispettivi partner ufficiali salta sempre fuori ( nei discorsi con l'amante).....penso sia inevitabile.....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Penso spesso "all'etica del tradimento" .......anche se spesso la trovo un ossimoro
> 
> ...alla fine qualcosa sui rispettivi partner ufficiali salta sempre fuori ( nei discorsi con l'amante).....penso sia inevitabile.....


Ma certo, nessuno dice che non capiti di parlarne
Dipende dai termini
Qui si parlava di derisione o paragoni
non è che se io e te abbiamo una relazione e mi dici che ieri hai litigato con tua moglie perchè voleva andare all'IKEa non ti rivolgo più la parola e me ne vado
Certo non ti dirò che tua moglie sia una rompicoglioni. il giudizio lo lascio a te


----------



## stany (19 Giugno 2017)

Dissi in questo forum che scoprire che la propria moglie ci tradisce con una persona che forse sceglieremmo noi,per lei, (per paradosso), significa che la nostra autostima (sempre per paradosso) non viene sgretolata così come lo sarebbe se invece scoprissimo che l'oggetto del suo desiderio è un trucido grezzo ed anche poco intelligente; ma questa sarebbe una giustificazione per me,in quanto sarebbe ancora più difficile accettare un tradimento con una persona simile. Lo stesso vale per il traditore che non può permettere al proprio amante di infierire con considerazioni negative sul coniuge che ignaro della tresca già subisce l'ingiuria del tradimento ,con tutte le valenze NEGATIVE che esso comporta; e questa è una giustificazione IPOCRITA per la coscienza del traditore che,se fosse veramente in buona fede e non discriminasse il proprio comportamento attraverso "l'educazione" (bon ton?) del proprio amante e dei commenti più o meno opportuni che intavola,lascerebbe per onestà il coniuge pur dopo il (un) tradimento. Ma qui parliamo di relazioni di lunga durata celate nel tempo e non si possono proprio sentire delle considerazioni (giustificazioni) così ipocrite e stucchevoli come si leggono da chi ha tradito,naturalmente; mica da chi l'ha subìto il tradimento eh! Cosa mi frega se mentre scopano pensano bene o male di me,lo stanno già dimostrando coi fatti,il rispetto che mi danno!
È come  dire che nostro figlio è stato falciato sul marciapiede da un seguace dell'Isis che ha una sua propria  giustificazione ideologica;cambia qualcosa? Sempre di omicidio si tratta...Valgono attenuanti,giustificazioni?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Penso spesso "all'etica del tradimento" .......anche se spesso la trovo un ossimoro
> 
> ...alla fine qualcosa sui rispettivi partner ufficiali salta sempre fuori ( nei discorsi con l'amante).....penso sia inevitabile.....


Sicuramente

Ma un conto è usarlo in modo dispregiativo per esaltare l'altro

Altro conto è tenerlo fuori da certe dinamiche

Poi.. si sa.. ci sarà sempre quello/a che si interessa solo di una cosa:
Avete trombato? Allora sei una merda e il nostro rapporto uno schifo

Non avete trombato? Siamo la coppia più bella del.mondo (cit. Adriano Celentano)


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se si dovesse parlare del coniuge, credo che l'amante ricopra il ruolo di terapeuta di coppia. Ti confessi o lo insulti per sfogarti.
> Io non lo accetterei se sei con me, pensi a me. In caso contrario te ne torni a casa e litighi e ti sfoghi con il tuo partner. Non trovi?


Lo penso anch'io.
Poi mi rendo conto che dipende dal livello di profondità che può raggiungere una relazione.
Dopo anni di conoscenza si può davvero continuare a pensare di ignorare parti così importanti della vita di una persona?
Il che esula dagli sfoghi che sinceramente possono risultare molto pesanti nei pochi momenti rubati di intimità e che comunque mai dovrebbero esserci.
La domanda è: può una relazione extraconiugale diventare così profonda da includere la conoscenza dell'altro anche nella parte che costituisce la sua vita coniugale?
Io rammento di aver conosciuto anche di ragazze che raccontavano senza troppi problemi le esperienze sessuali avute con gli ex. Di certo non mi scadevano, nel raccontare episodi della vita anche se vissuti con altri.
Raccontare in maniera "serena" episodi della propria vita anche coniugale è così... improbabile?
E all'amante, quando la relazione comincia a diventare abbastanza lunga, frega assolutamente nulla della vita della traditrice quando non si relaziona con lui?
Io credo che man mano che la relazione cresce nella componente affettiva, l'intimità aumenti ed emerga la "persona", con tutto il suo vissuto.
Io ho ascoltato conversazioni telefoniche di mia moglie che sono durate sei ore.
Per dire. In sei ore lui per esempio raccontava la sua giornata, alcuni episodi legati ai suoi genitori, a comuni amici, in pratica la quotidianità. E sulla tipa con cui conviveva e da cui si stava separando non faceva sconti.
La differenza era che non doveva fingere con lei che andasse tutto bene, perché era sua intenzione lasciare la sua compagna.
Poi c'è il paradosso di eventuali relazioni che possono nascere tra persone appartenenti a questo forum.
Qui l'intimità dell'altro la si conosce in maniera molto più profonda di tante conoscenza esterna.
O delle relazioni nate tra amici o persone vicine al marito (o alla moglie).
Mi sembra che definire una regola valida per tutte le situazioni sia impossibile.
Diciamo che di prassi è fastidioso rovinare con noiosi sfoghi i momenti di intimità.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente
> 
> Ma un conto è usarlo in modo dispregiativo per esaltare l'altro
> 
> ...



Skorpio ma non focalizzate che il motivo del tradimento spesso e'la voglia di uscire dal tran tran giornaliero.Non si va dall'amante ha raccontare degli insoluti ,delle liti con i collaboratori  o peggio di quelle con la moglie.
E'un mondo parallelo,quello infedele,dove tutto e'rosa.Viceversa,meglio restare a casa..


----------



## ologramma (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo, nessuno dice che non capiti di parlarne
> Dipende dai termini
> *Qui si parlava di derisione o paragoni*
> non è che se io e te abbiamo una relazione e mi dici che ieri hai litigato con tua moglie perchè voleva andare all'IKEa non ti rivolgo più la parola e me ne vado
> Certo non ti dirò che tua moglie sia una rompicoglioni. il giudizio lo lascio a te


derisione non credo che avvenga in quei momenti abbiamo altro a cui pensare  ma i paragoni o quantomeno riflessioni su come  il tuo amante pensa di te e tu di lui credo che sia una cosa normale se no mi spiegheresti come ti attizza in quei momenti?


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente
> 
> *Ma un conto è usarlo in modo dispregiativo per esaltare l'altro
> *
> ...



Ti porto un esempio.
Per l'amante di mia moglie la compagna era una rompicoglioni pazzesca con cui non aveva rapporti da due anni.
E da cui voleva separarsi.
Tutto vero perché lo ha fatto.
Più che esaltare, questa informazione serve a rilassare chi non vuole sentirsi responsabile della fine di un'altra coppia.
Io personalmente mi sentirei a disagio a infilarmi in un "matrimonio felice"...
E se fossi io poi a contribuire a renderlo "infelice"?
Però... però... l'idea che mi faccio è che tanta "felicità" non ci deve essere se una cerca un amante.
E mi giustifico lo stesso.
Non va così?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> derisione non credo che avvenga in quei momenti abbiamo altro a cui pensare  ma i paragoni o quantomeno riflessioni su come  il tuo amante pensa di te e tu di lui credo che sia una cosa normale se no mi spiegheresti come ti attizza in quei momenti?


Qui si fa filosofia sul tradimento e tu bam la fai ricadere. Lo faccio anch'io cari e care il tradimento è la chiavata proibita, chi poi erige il castello del l'ammore è presumibile che sia un emerit* coglione/na.


----------



## patroclo (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ti porto un esempio.
> Per l'amante di mia moglie la compagna era una rompicoglioni pazzesca con cui non aveva rapporti da due anni.
> E da cui voleva separarsi.
> Tutto vero perché lo ha fatto.
> ...



....al brivido del primo sfioramento di labbra negherai di aver anche lontanamente pensato una cosa del genere....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E se fossi io poi a contribuire a renderlo "infelice"?


Io avevo problemi relazionali con mia moglie (ma chi non li ha). Solo che la presenza di un'amante ha trasformato una buca (per quanto profonda) in una voragine.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....al *brivido* del primo sfioramento di labbra negherai di aver anche lontanamente pensato una cosa del genere....


Eh... hai perfettamente ragione.


Ho proprio la sensazione che siano proprio i "brividi" a guidarci piuttosto che tutte queste riflessioni e questi paletti.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> derisione non credo che avvenga in quei momenti abbiamo altro a cui pensare  ma i paragoni o quantomeno riflessioni su come  il tuo amante pensa di te e tu di lui credo che sia una cosa normale se no mi spiegheresti come ti attizza in quei momenti?


Certo che mi interessa cosa pensa di me e non ho problemi a dire cosa penso di lui
Non mi interessa sapere se sono meglio di lei, come fa sesso con lei, se gode di più con me o con lei, ecc ecc
E spero non interessi nemmeno a lui
Avessi anche una minima curiosità sull'argomento mai nella vita farei domande.
E sicuramente mi imbarazzerebbe sentirmi dire "che brava che sei, lei questo non lo fa" oppure" hai il culo più sodo di lei" o "dimmi che ce l'ho più grosso di lui o ti scopo meglio"


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che mi interessa cosa pensa di me e non ho problemi a dire cosa penso di lui
> Non mi interessa sapere se sono meglio di lei, come fa sesso con lei, se gode di più con me o con lei, ecc ecc
> E spero non interessi nemmeno a lui
> Avessi anche una minima curiosità sull'argomento mai nella vita farei domande.
> E sicuramente mi imbarazzerebbe sentirmi dire "che brava che sei, lei questo non lo fa" oppure" hai il culo più sodo di lei" o "dimmi che ce l'ho più grosso di lui o ti scopo meglio"


Beh certo.
Un po' come uscire col professor Raniero Cotti Borroni vedovo di Scilla in Viaggi di nozze.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ti porto un esempio.
> Per l'amante di mia moglie la compagna era una rompicoglioni pazzesca con cui non aveva rapporti da due anni.
> E da cui voleva separarsi.
> Tutto vero perché lo ha fatto.
> ...


Io come sai, faccio fatica a entrare sul "personale" in merito a contesti altrui

Proprio perché so cosa è un contesto personale, che alla fine è un disagio privato

Le mie sono considerazioni generiche... Poi se uno le trova interessanti x se, meglio..

La felicità per me sono "attimi" non periodi

Non credo alla felicità come uno stato permanente e duraturo, in ogni contesto

Per cui è un termine che infilo con grande fatica nel tuo ragionamento su una ipotetica coppia


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Skorpio ma non focalizzate che il motivo del tradimento spesso e'la voglia di uscire dal tran tran giornaliero.Non si va dall'amante ha raccontare degli insoluti ,delle liti con i collaboratori  o peggio di quelle con la moglie.
> E'un mondo parallelo,quello infedele,dove tutto e'rosa.Viceversa,meglio restare a casa..


In molti casi è appunto così

Purtroppo il tradito (e parlo da tradito, essendo stato tradito) tende ad accentrare su di sé una azione che in molti casi non c'entra un piffero con lui (mi hai tradito)

È normale, ma non è il focus globale, ma ovviamente la propria visione, perfettamente legittima, peraltro

Ma che non contempla affatto il punto che segnali giustamente

E questo non vuol comunque dire che allora chi ha agito è stato bravo (ridiciamolo)


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

fulminato ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione tu, guardo troppi film.
> 
> Pero', se prima di bagnare il biscotto si pensasse che dall'altra parte c'e' un marito/compagno che non si conosce e che potrebbe reagire con violenza o che per vendicarsi potrebbe rovinare anche la nostra di famiglia spifferando tutto alla moglie? Sto' parlando di conseguenze delle quali moltissime volte gli amanti sottovalutano.


Gli amanti NON le sottovalutano tant'è che fanno di tutto per nascondere ogni prova.
Il problema è che se la situazione ti 'tira' il punto non è risolverla - e quindi chiuderla - ma fare in modo da non farsi scoprire.
La priorità non è certamente evitare di quanto piuttosto evitare di farsi scoprire.
Ovviamente finchè dura...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

La mia amante era ossessionata da mia moglie, voleva sempre sapere, sapere, sapere...
Io ero invece geloso di possibili concorrenti alla mia posizione (infatti), del marito me ne sono sempre fregato.
Anzi, a volte sentivo uno strano senso di colpa più nei suoi confronti che non di mia moglie: perché da quel poco che mi diceva era un marito perfetto. Facevano pure sesso 1-2 volte a settimana.
Era (è) proprio incontinente lei...


----------



## insane (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Era (è) proprio incontinente lei...


Amanti del pissing?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La mia amante era ossessionata da mia moglie, voleva sempre sapere, sapere, sapere...
> Io ero invece geloso di possibili concorrenti alla mia posizione (infatti), del marito me ne sono sempre fregato.
> Anzi, a volte sentivo uno strano senso di colpa più nei suoi confronti che non di mia moglie: perché da quel poco che mi diceva era un marito perfetto. Facevano pure sesso 1-2 volte a settimana.
> *Era (è) proprio incontinente lei*...


Ma perchè una ha l'amante solo se non fa sesso con il marito?
Veramente brutto il grassetto anche se credo incontinente non sia il termine giusto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè una ha l'amante solo se non fa sesso con il marito?
> Veramente brutto il grassetto anche se credo incontinente non sia il termine giusto


Uso ironico delle parole?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Uso ironico delle parole?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè una ha l'amante solo se non fa sesso con il marito?
> Veramente brutto il grassetto anche se credo incontinente non sia il termine giusto


Invece è il termine giusto

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/incontinenza/


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Invece è il termine giusto
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/incontinenza/


Allora non condivido il termine 
Forse perché lo leggo come se fosse una cosa negativa 
Spiegami se ti va


----------



## insane (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora non condivido il termine
> Forse perché lo leggo come se fosse una cosa negativa
> Spiegami se ti va


Personalmente l'ho interpretato come "incontentabile"


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io ero invece geloso di possibili concorrenti alla mia posizione i...


 idem, se capisci o sai che è incontinente.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Personalmente l'ho interpretato come "incontentabile"


anche io e per questo non mi è piaciuto


----------



## francoff (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui nessuno ha scritto che mio marito o la moglie di @_Skorpio_ devono essere orgogliosi e felici di avere dei compagni che in caso di tradimento non li dileggiano.
> Nessuno ha parlato di elogiare
> Il fatto che io abbia tradito mio marito non significa che io pensi che mio marito sia un cretino, un coglione o che ho tradito con persone migliori di lui
> Quello che sto dicendo è che il fare paragoni sia davvero una cazzata perchè non si paragonano, secondo me, due cose che stanno su piani diversi
> Secondo, mio marito resta fuori dalle mie discussioni e spero che chi ho incontrato non abbia bisogno di sentirsi migliore di lui per sentirsi più uomo.


Quello che voglio dire che il tradimento lo avete fatto....poi se c' è stato dileggio o no poco importa. Quello che avete fatto basta e avanza. Mi disturba maggiormente pensare alle confidenze su cose nostre che eventuali dileggi...quelli semmai rafforzano o meno la vostra levatura morale, non è affar mio ...( riferendomi a mia moglie) e da quanto ho letto neppure di tuo marito


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire che il tradimento lo avete fatto....poi se c' è stato dileggio o no poco importa. Quello che avete fatto basta e avanza. Mi disturba maggiormente pensare alle confidenze su cose nostre che eventuali dileggi...quelli semmai rafforzano o meno la vostra levatura morale, non è affar mio ...( riferendomi a mia moglie) e da quanto ho letto neppure di tuo marito


Infatti nessuno sminuiva quello che abbiamo fatto
Se mi metessi nei panni del tradito, già detto, per me questo sarebbe l'ago della bilancia nel pensare se c'è una possibiità o no per ricominciare


----------



## ologramma (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che mi interessa cosa pensa di me e non ho problemi a dire cosa penso di lui
> Non mi interessa sapere se sono meglio di lei, come fa sesso con lei, se gode di più con me o con lei, ecc ecc
> E spero non interessi nemmeno a lui
> Avessi anche una minima curiosità sull'argomento mai nella vita farei domande.
> E sicuramente mi imbarazzerebbe sentirmi dire "che brava che sei, lei questo non lo fa" oppure" hai il culo più sodo di lei" o "dimmi che ce l'ho più grosso di lui o ti scopo meglio"


detto così nudo e crudo no non l'ho pensato , ma vedendola nuda e facendo l'amore che pensi non facciamo un po di confronto con chi conosciamo meglio?
Tu è possibile vedendolo non ti sei chiesta niente ?
Poi che siano più o meno bravi non è il punto perchè vuoi mettere la nuova situazione che ci intriga a mille invece della solita routine ?
Nel mio caso io già vivevo di ricordi:sonar:


----------



## francoff (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno sminuiva quello che abbiamo fatto
> Se mi metessi nei panni del tradito, già detto, per me questo sarebbe l'ago della bilancia nel pensare se c'è una possibiità o no per ricominciare



a me non importa nulla...fa parte della recita...le parole degli amanti hanno il valore degli scritti nella sabbia.....a me da fastidio la confidenza e/o condivisione  di cose nostre .... per me è lì che si è rotto in modo inequivocabile ed irreversibile il valore di coppia...delle cagate che si possono dire , anche per crearsi un alibi con se stessi , mi interessa poco


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> detto così nudo e crudo no non l'ho pensato , ma vedendola nuda e facendo l'amore che pensi non facciamo un po di confronto con chi conosciamo meglio?
> Tu è possibile vedendolo non ti sei chiesta niente ?
> Poi che siano più o meno bravi non è il punto perchè vuoi mettere la nuova situazione che ci intriga a mille invece della solita routine ?
> Nel mio caso io già vivevo di ricordi:sonar:


Farfy ogni tanto fa stridere gli specchi. Logico. Quando il tradimento è compiuto  basta solo quello a fare il peccatore hai voglia ad edulcorare tutto il resto. Logico anche che i paragoni si fanno anche se non si dicono. Olo quanta ipocrisia, ma purtroppo questo è.


----------



## patroclo (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eh... hai perfettamente ragione.
> 
> 
> Ho proprio la sensazione che siano proprio i "brividi" a guidarci piuttosto che tutte queste riflessioni e questi paletti.


.....ed io di paletti ne metto più del Conte Vlad "l'impalatore"


----------



## ologramma (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Farfy ogni tanto fa stridere gli specchi. Logico. Quando il tradimento è compiuto  basta solo quello a fare il peccatore hai voglia ad edulcorare tutto il resto. Logico anche che i paragoni si fanno anche se non si dicono. Olo quanta ipocrisia, ma purtroppo questo è.


non è ipocrisia solo che non ci credo che in quei frangenti , parlo dell'inizio del rapporto ,non ci faccia caso alle differrenze della persone che scopri nudo pper la prima volta , poi con la confidenza che si acquisisce de che se parla durante il tempo che si passa insieme ?
Forse del tempo? Non credo non pensi che si racconta di  qualche cosa che facciamo o succede in famiglia ?
Ed è quello che dice Francoff che vengono dette cose inerenti alla sua famiglia ed è quello che gli scoccia perchè così l'altro entra anche nelle cose banali


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> a me non importa nulla...fa parte della recita...le parole degli amanti hanno il valore degli scritti nella sabbia.....*a me da fastidio la confidenza e/o condivisione  di cose nostre ...*. per me è lì che si è rotto in modo inequivocabile ed irreversibile il valore di coppia...delle cagate che si possono dire , anche per crearsi un alibi con se stessi , mi interessa poco


questo ancora peggio


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Farfy ogni tanto fa stridere gli specchi. Logico. Quando il tradimento è compiuto  basta solo quello a fare il peccatore hai voglia ad edulcorare tutto il resto. Logico anche che i paragoni si fanno anche se non si dicono. Olo quanta ipocrisia, ma purtroppo questo è.


Ma io non edulcoro proprio nulla
Direi che mi sono ampiamente messa a nudo qui e non ne esco benissimo
Se avessi fatto paragoni, nel senso da cui siamo partiti ovvero rendendo partecipe l'altro lo avrei detto.
Non l'ho fatto
Poi certo che se mi dici che dentro di me ho pensato a questo lo fa meglio uno o meglio l'altro può essere, esattamente come noto uno per strada a cui la camicia sta meglio che a  mio marito o che ne so
Siamo partiti dalla derisione insieme all'altro, dal rendere l'altro a conoscenza di cose solo nostre ecc ecc


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non edulcoro proprio nulla
> Direi che mi sono ampiamente messa a nudo qui e non ne esco benissimo
> Se avessi fatto paragoni, nel senso da cui siamo partiti ovvero rendendo partecipe l'altro lo avrei detto.
> Non l'ho fatto
> ...


Ok, se l'altro ce l'aveva più lungo o se ce l'aveva più corto ma lo sapeva usare meglio l'hai pensato ma non lo hai detto.


----------



## francoff (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo ancora peggio


non è che mi riferisca a chi chissà quali segreti...penso sia normale e sarà capitato anche a te....non penso che scopavate e parlavate di filosofia e basta, a meno che il tuo tipo si v chiama rocco....mi riferisco alle allora preoccupazioni e poi soluzione per la salute di mia figlia.... eventuali problemi sul lavoro che prima ne condivideva il peso solo con me , condivisione di gioia per qualcosa di bello....penso sia stato normale parlarne anche con lui....lui le avrà detto la sua opinione e magari inconsciamente condizionata nell' agire ....in questo modo lui non è stato più solo una cazzo che entrava nella figa di mia moglie ma è diventato un uomo che ha avuto  una influenza nella vita della nostra famiglia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non è che mi riferisca a chi chissà quali segreti...penso sia normale e sarà capitato anche a te....non penso che scopavate e parlavate di filosofia e basta, a meno che il tuo tipo si v chiama rocco....mi riferisco alle allora preoccupazioni e poi soluzione per la salute di mia figlia.... eventuali problemi sul lavoro che prima ne condivideva il peso solo con me , condivisione di gioia per qualcosa di bello....penso sia stato normale parlarne anche con lui....lui le avrà detto la sua opinione e magari inconsciamente condizionata nell' agire ....in questo modo lui non è stato più solo una cazzo che entrava nella figa di mia moglie ma è diventato un uomo che ha avuto  una influenza nella vita della nostra famiglia.


 io ribadisco, potrebbe benissimo non essere accaduto. Lo hai chiesto a tua moglie


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ok, se l'altro ce l'aveva più lungo o se ce l'aveva più corto ma lo sapeva usare meglio l'hai pensato ma non lo hai detto.


Sai che non lo so
sono seria
Le situazioni erano così diverse che è difficile per me valutare, ammesso che io lo faccia, chi lo sapesse usare meglio. 
Forse è una prerogativa di voi uomini notarlo e sapere se siete più bravi e essere rassicurati su questo
Se mi avesse chiesto chi lo faceva meglio avrei espresso parerei sulla sua di prestazione ma di sicuro non lo avrei messo in paragone con ciò che a lui non doveva interessare


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non è che mi riferisca a chi chissà quali segreti...penso sia normale e sarà capitato anche a te....non penso che scopavate e parlavate di filosofia e basta, a meno che il tuo tipo si v chiama rocco....mi riferisco alle allora preoccupazioni e poi soluzione per la salute di mia figlia.... eventuali problemi sul lavoro che prima ne condivideva il peso solo con me , condivisione di gioia per qualcosa di bello....penso sia stato normale parlarne anche con lui....lui le avrà detto la sua opinione e magari inconsciamente condizionata nell' agire ....in questo modo lui non è stato più solo una cazzo che entrava nella figa di mia moglie ma è diventato un uomo che ha avuto  una influenza nella vita della nostra famiglia.


Se parli di cose mie, certe che ne parlavo con lui, ma erano cose mie. Esattamente come ne parlo al mio migliore amico e chiedo un parere. Esattamente come posso chiederlo qui.
Io mi riferisco a cose nostre, della nostra coppia che siano positive o negative


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ok, se l'altro ce l'aveva più lungo o se ce l'aveva più corto ma lo sapeva usare meglio l'hai pensato ma non lo hai detto.


Ma più che altro vedere che uno lo ha più lungo non è frutto di laceranti riflessioni :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non è che mi riferisca a chi chissà quali segreti...penso sia normale e sarà capitato anche a te....non penso che scopavate e parlavate di filosofia e basta, a meno che il tuo tipo si v chiama rocco....mi riferisco alle allora preoccupazioni e poi soluzione per la salute di mia figlia.... eventuali problemi sul lavoro che prima ne condivideva il peso solo con me , condivisione di gioia per qualcosa di bello....penso sia stato normale parlarne anche con lui....lui le avrà detto la sua opinione e magari inconsciamente condizionata nell' agire ....in questo modo lui non è stato più solo una cazzo che entrava nella figa di mia moglie ma è diventato un uomo che ha avuto  una influenza nella vita della nostra famiglia.


l'hai scritto meglio di me?:up:


----------



## francoff (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se parli di cose mie, certe che ne parlavo con lui, ma erano cose mie. Esattamente come ne parlo al mio migliore amico e chiedo un parere. Esattamente come posso chiederlo qui.
> Io mi riferisco a cose nostre, della nostra coppia che siano positive o negative


Separare di netto le due sfere non è così facile. tant' è che non ti sei accorta che un muro si stava erigendo tra te e tuo marito con il risultato di ora.... un terzo che entra intimamente in noi non può non condizionarci e per una coppia non aiuta.....a meno che lo facevi come lo fa TARA


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora non condivido il termine
> Forse perché lo leggo come se fosse una cosa negativa
> Spiegami se ti va


Rendiamoci sempre conto che ognuno parla dei suoi polli e proietta le proprie esperienze su quelle degli altri.
Ho usato incontinente nel suo significato verbale, come di colei che non si contiene: siccome stiamo parlando di tradimenti e non di urologia è chiaro a cosa si riferisca questa capacità di non contenersi, di non stare in limiti appropriati.
Che poi la parola sia usata ironicamente è ovvio, perché è chiaro che so che c'è chi scopa beatamente con il marito (o la moglie) e mille altre persone. Categoria cui io non appartengo: posso aggiungere ance un bel "purtroppo"?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Separare di netto le due sfere non è così facile. tant' è che non ti sei accorta che un muro si stava erigendo tra te e tuo marito con il risultato di ora.... un terzo che entra intimamente in noi non può non condizionarci e per una coppia non aiuta.....a meno che lo facevi come lo fa TARA


Il muro si è alzato circa due anni dopo la fine della mia relazione
E me ne sono accorta in ogni singolo momento e ho fatto il possibile perchè non accadesse
con scarsi risultati purtroppo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Rendiamoci sempre conto che ognuno parla dei suoi polli e proietta le proprie esperienze su quelle degli altri.
> Ho usato incontinente nel suo significato verbale, come di colei che non si contiene: siccome stiamo parlando di tradimenti e non di urologia è chiaro a cosa si riferisca questa capacità di non contenersi, di non stare in limiti appropriati.
> Che poi la parola sia usata ironicamente è ovvio, perché è chiaro che so che c'è chi scopa beatamente con il marito (o la moglie) e mille altre persone. Categoria cui io non appartengo: posso aggiungere ance un bel "purtroppo"?


Ma quali limiti?
Questo non capisco
Io non penso che allora non rispettassi dei limiti (che continuo a non capire quali siano)
Esattamente come lei facevo sesso con mio marito e con il mio amante
Non è che lo facessi perchè ero insaziabile ma semplicemente perchè desideravo mio marito e avevo in contemporanea una storia extra
Non è che ho cercato la storia extra perchè mi mancava il sesso. a parte che non ho cercato proprio nulla


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Separare di netto le due sfere non è così facile. tant' è che non ti sei accorta che un muro si stava erigendo tra te e tuo marito con il risultato di ora.... un terzo che entra intimamente in noi non può non condizionarci e per una coppia non aiuta.....a meno che lo facevi come lo fa TARA


A me è successo così, come dici tu: ad inzio relazione io e mia moglie eravamo separati da un basso ostacolo. Oggi è diventato il muro di Berlino.
Un'amante comunque ti condiziona, anche semplicemente nel farti vedere con occhi diversi chi ti sta vicino. Io vedevo questa donna bella, sensuale, desiderata da tutti impazzire per me. E' ovvio che la paragonassi al fare scialbo nell'intimità della mia pur carinissima moglie.
Poi lei mi ha mollato così e ho capito perché, tornando indietro, sceglierei comunque la mia sessualmente scialba mogliettina.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A me è successo così, come dici tu: ad inzio relazione io e mia moglie eravamo separati da un basso ostacolo. Oggi è diventato il muro di Berlino.
> *Un'amante comunque ti condiziona, anche semplicemente nel farti vedere con occhi diversi chi ti sta vicino.* Io vedevo questa donna bella, sensuale, desiderata da tutti impazzire per me. E' ovvio che la paragonassi al fare scialbo nell'intimità della mia pur carinissima moglie.
> Poi lei mi ha mollato così e ho capito perché, tornando indietro, sceglierei comunque la mia sessualmente scialba mogliettina.


Ecco vedi quando è successo a me ho messo i piedi per terra e ho deciso di "valutare" al netto dell'altro quello che acevo vicino. 
Facile fare, e lo dico da amante, la sensuale che si presenta ogni volta con un completino diverso, le autoreggenti ecc ecc. A casa quella donna è la stessa di tua moglie. Perchè quando hai figli e casa da accudire le autoreggenti e la guepiere ti capita anche di dimenticartele. Che non vuol dire lasciarsi andare ma non può diventare la regola come lo è per un amante.
E continuo a dire come si fa a paragonare le mele con le zucchine, questo poi ci frega e ci fa fare le cazzate


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quali limiti?
> Questo non capisco
> Io non penso che allora non rispettassi dei limiti (che continuo a non capire quali siano)
> Esattamente come lei facevo sesso con mio marito e con il mio amante
> ...


Vedi, tu parli per te: avevi tuo marito e poi ti è capitata una storia extra. Lei invece *deve *avere il marito e una storia extra fissa più varie ed eventuali: secondo te in tre anni e mezzo non ha tradito varie volte sia il marito sia l'amante (cioè io)? *E non è incontinenza questa*?
Ovviamente non ho prove certe ma ho dei forti dubbi su alcune sue assenze repentine mal giustificate in 4 occasioni ben precise. Solo che uno è l'amante e non sta lì a rompere il c. più di tanto, visto che sono state cose saltuarie e visto che lei negava spudoratamente l'evidenza. Ma ci ho sofferto, come soffro ora.
Secondo voi, tra qualche mese, dopo che si è stabilizzata la sua nuova relazione, non mi propone una scopata? Segniamocela sta cosa, poi vi farò sapere.


----------



## francoff (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il muro si è alzato circa due anni dopo la fine della mia relazione
> E me ne sono accorta in ogni singolo momento e ho fatto il possibile perchè non accadesse
> con scarsi risultati purtroppo


  sicura? non è che eri troppo impegnata fuori casa? te ne sei accorta quando la cosa è diventata manifesta....il tuo cambiamento che  gli ha regalato una fantastica estranea in casa è stato così palese? o sono stati piccoli passi, piccoli cambiamenti


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sicura? non è che eri troppo impegnata fuori casa? te ne sei accorta quando la cosa è diventata manifesta....il tuo cambiamento che  gli ha regalato una fantastica estranea in casa è stato così palese? o sono stati piccoli passi, piccoli cambiamenti


sicura si
anche perchè in quel periodo andavamo d'accordo, sesso compreso e mai calato, vacanze cene e tutto il resto
Se poi dopo due anni è andato in crisi per qualcosa successa due anni prima non lo posso sapere
Io ho esaurito la voglia di capire da almeno un anno. Non è più un problema mio.
Ci sono stata ogni giorno per anni per capire ora basta. Penso a me


----------



## trilobita (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non lo so
> sono seria
> Le situazioni erano così diverse che è difficile per me valutare, ammesso che io lo faccia, chi lo sapesse usare meglio.
> Forse è una prerogativa di voi uomini notarlo e sapere se siete più bravi e essere rassicurati su questo
> Se mi avesse chiesto chi lo faceva meglio avrei espresso parerei sulla sua di prestazione ma di sicuro non lo avrei messo in paragone con ciò che a lui non doveva interessare


Mamma mia,Farfie!!!
Mai pensato di fare politica???


----------



## francoff (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco vedi quando è successo a me ho messo i piedi per terra e ho deciso di "valutare" al netto dell'altro quello che acevo vicino.
> Facile fare, e lo dico da amante, la sensuale che si presenta ogni volta con un completino diverso, le autoreggenti ecc ecc. A casa quella donna è la stessa di tua moglie. Perchè quando hai figli e casa da accudire le autoreggenti e la guepiere ti capita anche di dimenticartele. Che non vuol dire lasciarsi andare ma non può diventare la regola come lo è per un amante.
> E continuo a dire come si fa a paragonare le mele con le zucchine, questo poi ci frega e ci fa fare le cazzate



la cazzata è pensare di ricostruire in modo vero con chi ti ha tradito, cazzata è edulcorare il male che si fa all' altro nel nome di qualcosa che è solo schifo....scappare in un albergo o a casa dell' altro come un ladro per scopare e giocare a fare coppia....poi mettici tutto quello che vuoi, arrampicati sui vetri ma quello che avete fatto è solo schifo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mamma mia,Farfie!!!
> Mai pensato di fare politica???


noooooo
Odio la politica, non sopporto i politici e mi annoia parlarne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> la cazzata è pensare di ricostruire in modo vero con chi ti ha tradito, cazzata è edulcorare il male che si fa all' altro nel nome di qualcosa che è solo schifo....scappare in un albergo o a casa dell' altro come un ladro per scopare e giocare a fare coppia....poi mettici tutto quello che vuoi, arrampicati sui vetri ma quello che avete fatto è solo schifo


E io ho detto che non faceva schifo? Quando? Dove?
guarda se c'è qualcuno che qui dentro non ha mai dato nemmeno una volta la colpa all'altro per il trafimento sono io
Ho tradito perchè ho voluto. Da perfetta egoista. E si fa schifo anche se non mi sono pentita


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> sicura si
> anche perchè in quel periodo andavamo d'accordo, sesso compreso e mai calato, vacanze cene e tutto il resto
> Se poi dopo due anni è andato in crisi per qualcosa successa due anni prima non lo posso sapere
> Io ho esaurito la voglia di capire da almeno un anno. Non è più un problema mio.
> Ci sono stata ogni giorno per anni per capire ora basta. Penso a me


Fatti n'amico.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fatti n'amico.


Grazie per il suggerimento


----------



## francoff (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io ho detto che non faceva schifo? Quando? Dove?
> guarda se c'è qualcuno che qui dentro non ha mai dato nemmeno una volta la colpa all'altro per il trafimento sono io
> Ho tradito perchè ho voluto. Da perfetta egoista. E si fa schifo anche se non mi sono pentita



mai detto il contrario...e più vado avanti più ne prendo consapevolezza, mi riferisco al mio rapporto


----------



## francoff (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> sicura si
> anche perchè in quel periodo andavamo d'accordo, sesso compreso e mai calato, vacanze cene e tutto il resto
> Se poi dopo due anni è andato in crisi per qualcosa successa due anni prima non lo posso sapere
> Io ho esaurito la voglia di capire da almeno un anno. Non è più un problema mio.
> *Ci sono stata ogni giorno per anni per capire ora basta.* Penso a me



il bello è che ci credi


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> il bello è che ci credi


chi mi è vicino lo sa quanto ho pianto e quanto sono stata male. Ma ho esaurito lo xanax e la voglia di prenderlo
Poi guarda tu puoi pensare quello che vuoi. Liberissimo
Ho mentito abbastanza nella vita vera per dover mentire ancora qui o con chiunque altro.
E' stancante


----------



## francoff (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> chi mi è vicino lo sa quanto ho pianto e quanto sono stata male. Ma ho esaurito lo xanax e la voglia di prenderlo
> Poi guarda tu puoi pensare quello che vuoi. Liberissimo
> Ho mentito abbastanza nella vita vera per dover mentire ancora qui o con chiunque altro.
> E' stancante


 che tu ci stia male ci credo , ma che tu ci sia sempre stata ho i miei dubbi


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> che tu ci stia male ci credo , ma che tu ci sia sempre stata ho i miei dubbi


in generale ci sono sempre stata
Dall'inzio della sua crisi sicuramente si. in ogni modo che ho potuto. compreso andare io in terapia per aiutare lui.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> in generale ci sono sempre stata
> Dall'inzio della sua crisi sicuramente si. in ogni modo che ho potuto. compreso andare io in terapia per aiutare lui.


Credo che franco si riferisse a quando ciobavi con l'amico comune.


----------



## Tara (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> in generale ci sono sempre stata
> Dall'inzio della sua crisi sicuramente si. in ogni modo che ho potuto. compreso andare io in terapia per aiutare lui.



#Farfalla, la tua storia e' interessante. 
LA scriveresti in un post? Cosi non devo andare su e giu fra queste 20 pagine?


----------



## zagor (19 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Se una donna anche solo sospetta che il marito potrebbe in qualsiasi modo farle violenza in caso di tradimento, che lo lasci immediatamente!



infatti è proprio quello che dovrebbe fare.....


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma pensare addirittura al piacere di distruggere una coppia mi pare eccessivo.


E' un piacere inconscio, magari. 
In qualcuno può scattare ANCHE questa forma un pò perversa di 'competizione'.
Così mi è stato spiegato da uno specialista.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' un piacere inconscio, magari.
> In qualcuno può scattare ANCHE questa forma un pò perversa di 'competizione'.
> Così mi è stato spiegato da uno specialista.


Beh, adesso una cosa la dico, anche se non è "edificante" per me. Io ho sempre avuto il pallino del rapporto a tre (due uomini e una donna) e l'ho accennato alla mia amante. Lei aveva affermato che non le sarebbe dispiaciuto e abbiamo anche un po' fantasticato sopra questa cosa. Senza che poi, in fondo in fondo, nessuno dei due volesse farlo sul serio (altrimenti, con le conoscenze che ha lei, si faceva in uno schiocco di dita).
A volte pensavo, al culmine della mia fantasia, a lei che si ricomponeva dopo il rapporto con due uomini, entrava in casa e salutava tranquillamente il marito. Ecco, quest'immagine mi eccitava.
Purtroppo quando un rapporto extra-coniugale diventa stabile si comincia ad entrare nella vita dell'altro, inevitabilmente. Anche in modo negativo.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, adesso una cosa la dico, anche se non è "edificante" per me. Io ho sempre avuto il pallino del rapporto a tre (due uomini e una donna) e l'ho accennato alla mia amante. Lei aveva affermato che non le sarebbe dispiaciuto e abbiamo anche un po' fantasticato sopra questa cosa. Senza che poi, in fondo in fondo, nessuno dei due volesse farlo sul serio (altrimenti, con le conoscenze che ha lei, si faceva in uno schiocco di dita).
> A volte pensavo, al culmine della mia fantasia, a lei che si ricomponeva dopo il rapporto con due uomini, entrava in casa e salutava tranquillamente il marito. Ecco, quest'immagine mi eccitava.
> Purtroppo quando un rapporto extra-coniugale diventa stabile si comincia ad entrare nella vita dell'altro, inevitabilmente. Anche in modo negativo.


La fantasia che riporti (credo anche più comune di quel che si pensi) è interessante ma c'entra poco e niente con l'amante che - più o meno inconsciamente - all'interno del rapporto con un uomo/donna sposato/a 'gode' anche nel fare cornuto/a qualcun altro...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco vedi quando è successo a me ho messo i piedi per terra e ho deciso di "valutare" al netto dell'altro quello che acevo vicino.
> Facile fare, e lo dico da amante, la sensuale che si presenta ogni volta con un completino diverso, le autoreggenti ecc ecc. A casa quella donna è la stessa di tua moglie. Perchè quando hai figli e casa da accudire le autoreggenti e la guepiere ti capita anche di dimenticartele. Che non vuol dire lasciarsi andare ma non può diventare la regola come lo è per un amante.
> E continuo a dire come si fa a paragonare le mele con le zucchine, questo poi ci frega e ci fa fare le cazzate


'Diventano tutte mogli' dice mia cugina a proposito di quelle che passano dal ruolo di amante a quello di donna ufficiale...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La fantasia che riporti (credo anche più comune di quel che si pensi) è interessante ma c'entra poco e niente con l'amante che - più o meno inconsciamente - all'interno del rapporto con un uomo/donna sposato/a 'gode' anche nel fare cornuto/a qualcun altro...


Io mi eccitavo all'idea della mia fantasia ma anche all'idea che il marito sarebbe stato doppiamente cornuto, in un botto solo, grazie alla mia proposta. 



Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Diventano tutte mogli' dice mia cugina a proposito di quelle che passano dal ruolo di amante a quello di donna ufficiale...


E' vero... :rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io mi eccitavo all'idea della mia fantasia ma anche all'idea che il marito sarebbe stato doppiamente cornuto, in un botto solo, grazie alla mia proposta.


Scusa, avevo capito male.


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Se una donna anche solo sospetta che il marito potrebbe in qualsiasi modo farle violenza in caso di tradimento, che lo lasci immediatamente!


Guarda però che si viene a sapere solo DOPO se un uomo può diventare violento scoprendosi tradito (a meno che non si tratti di persona familiare con la violenza, per esempio un criminale). Quindi tutte le donne dovrebbero lasciare il marito, anzi non sposarsi proprio. Una reazione violenta alla scoperta del tradimento è cosa più che normale. Non lodevole, ma normale, nel senso di prevedibile, consueta, frequente. Ci si deve semmai meravigliare che nei paesi occidentali la reazione violenta degli uomini sia così relativamente rara, negli ultimi decenni. E' una novità, in effetti.


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io.
> Poi mi rendo conto che dipende dal livello di profondità che può raggiungere una relazione.
> Dopo anni di conoscenza si può davvero continuare a pensare di ignorare parti così importanti della vita di una persona?
> Il che esula dagli sfoghi che sinceramente possono risultare molto pesanti nei pochi momenti rubati di intimità e che comunque mai dovrebbero esserci.
> ...


Ce n'è di ogni tipo, e anche un paio di migliaia in più. La confidenza sulla vita con il coniuge viene più facile agli amanti se la relazione è di tipo "amichevole", quando da nessuna delle due parti si pensa all'amore. Qui ciò che spinge alla confidenza è l'assenza di responsabilità; se ne parla come a un amico/a con la facilità che danno le chiacchiere sul cuscino. Chi sia in questa situazione e si astiene dal parlare del coniuge lo fa perchè si sente in colpa per quel che fa, rendendo così il tipico omaggio del vizio alla virtù.
Quando invece la relazione tra gli amanti è più profonda, parlare del coniuge tira immediatamente in ballo la serietà di quel che si sta facendo e le sue possibili conseguenze, e quindi resta di solito un non detto finchè non si vuole davvero prendere decisioni. 
Poi c'è l'uso perverso della figura o fantasma del coniuge come afrodisiaco, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, adesso una cosa la dico, anche se non è "edificante" per me. Io ho sempre avuto il pallino del rapporto a tre (due uomini e una donna) e l'ho accennato alla mia amante. Lei aveva affermato che non le sarebbe dispiaciuto e abbiamo anche un po' fantasticato sopra questa cosa. Senza che poi, in fondo in fondo, nessuno dei due volesse farlo sul serio (altrimenti, con le conoscenze che ha lei, si faceva in uno schiocco di dita).
> A volte pensavo, al culmine della mia fantasia, a lei che si ricomponeva dopo il rapporto con due uomini, entrava in casa e salutava tranquillamente il marito. Ecco, quest'immagine mi eccitava.
> Purtroppo quando un rapporto extra-coniugale diventa stabile si comincia ad entrare nella vita dell'altro, inevitabilmente. Anche in modo negativo.


Ne sono convinto.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Guarda però che si viene a sapere solo DOPO se un uomo può diventare violento scoprendosi tradito (a meno che non si tratti di persona familiare con la violenza, per esempio un criminale). Quindi tutte le donne dovrebbero lasciare il marito, anzi non sposarsi proprio. Una reazione violenta alla scoperta del tradimento è cosa più che normale. Non lodevole, ma normale, nel senso di prevedibile, consueta, frequente. Ci si deve semmai meravigliare che nei paesi occidentali la reazione violenta degli uomini sia così relativamente rara, negli ultimi decenni. E' una novità, in effetti.


Come te lo spieghi?


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ce n'è di ogni tipo, e anche un paio di migliaia in più. La confidenza sulla vita con il coniuge viene più facile agli amanti se la relazione è di tipo "amichevole", quando da nessuna delle due parti si pensa all'amore. Qui ciò che spinge alla confidenza è l'assenza di responsabilità; se ne parla come a un amico/a con la facilità che danno le chiacchiere sul cuscino. Chi sia in questa situazione e si astiene dal parlare del coniuge lo fa perchè si sente in colpa per quel che fa, rendendo così il tipico omaggio del vizio alla virtù.
> Quando invece la relazione tra gli amanti è più profonda, parlare del coniuge tira immediatamente in ballo la serietà di quel che si sta facendo e le sue possibili conseguenze, e quindi resta di solito un non detto finchè non si vuole davvero prendere decisioni.
> Poi c'è l'uso perverso della figura o fantasma del coniuge come afrodisiaco, ma questo è un altro discorso.


Molto chiaro.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Blase53,
> Ascolti poco e giudichi troppo. Anche se trombassi a dentra e a manca non ci sarebbe nulla di male. Persone diverse hanno gusti e desideri differenti, non c'e' un giusto o sbagliato.


E no. Giusto e sbagliato esistono e si misurano con il male che si fa agli altri direttamente o indirettamente.
Non esiste solo il piacere egotico.


----------



## stany (19 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Giusto e sbagliato esistono e si misurano con il male che si fa agli altri direttamente o indirettamente.
> Non esiste solo il piacere egotico.


Non biasimarla,del resto tara prende solo il caffè ogni tanto; quando le viene da pensare....mica toglie alcunché a qualcuno....che vuoi che sia.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non solo,  non se ne deve proprio parlare. Lui non centra ni8ente in quei momenti.
> Si è li per noi stesse, alla fine, perchè tirare in mezzo il marito sia che lo ami sia che non lo sopporti più. E' il mio momento di evasione perchè mi dovrei portare nel letto con l'amante anche il marito?


Cioè è come al luna park non parlare di lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Dissi in questo forum che scoprire che la propria moglie ci tradisce con una persona che forse sceglieremmo noi,per lei, (per paradosso), significa che la nostra autostima (sempre per paradosso) non viene sgretolata così come lo sarebbe se invece scoprissimo che l'oggetto del suo desiderio è un trucido grezzo ed anche poco intelligente; ma questa sarebbe una giustificazione per me,in quanto sarebbe ancora più difficile accettare un tradimento con una persona simile. Lo stesso vale per il traditore che non può permettere al proprio amante di infierire con considerazioni negative sul coniuge che ignaro della tresca già subisce l'ingiuria del tradimento ,con tutte le valenze NEGATIVE che esso comporta; e questa è una giustificazione IPOCRITA per la coscienza del traditore che,se fosse veramente in buona fede e non discriminasse il proprio comportamento attraverso "l'educazione" (bon ton?) del proprio amante e dei commenti più o meno opportuni che intavola,lascerebbe per onestà il coniuge pur dopo il (un) tradimento. Ma qui parliamo di relazioni di lunga durata celate nel tempo e non si possono proprio sentire delle considerazioni (giustificazioni) così ipocrite e stucchevoli come si leggono da chi ha tradito,naturalmente; mica da chi l'ha subìto il tradimento eh! Cosa mi frega se mentre scopano pensano bene o male di me,lo stanno già dimostrando coi fatti,il rispetto che mi danno!
> È come  dire che nostro figlio è stato falciato sul marciapiede da un seguace dell'Isis che ha una sua propria  giustificazione ideologica;cambia qualcosa? Sempre di omicidio si tratta...Valgono attenuanti,giustificazioni?


Però la mancanza di rispetto implicita la pensi tu perché ritieni di avere un diritto sul corpo del partner. 
Il tradimento non è nell'uso del corpo, che indubbiamente non può che essere della persona che è quel corpo, ma nel tradimento del patto. Quindi la mancanza di rispetto sussiste? Non lo so. Penso di no, se non nella percezione del tradito.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, adesso una cosa la dico, anche se non è "edificante" per me. Io ho sempre avuto il pallino del rapporto a tre (due uomini e una donna) e l'ho accennato alla mia amante. Lei aveva affermato che non le sarebbe dispiaciuto e abbiamo anche un po' fantasticato sopra questa cosa. Senza che poi, in fondo in fondo, nessuno dei due volesse farlo sul serio (altrimenti, con le conoscenze che ha lei, si faceva in uno schiocco di dita).
> A volte pensavo, al culmine della mia fantasia, a lei che si ricomponeva dopo il rapporto con due uomini, entrava in casa e salutava tranquillamente il marito. Ecco, quest'immagine mi eccitava.
> Purtroppo quando un rapporto extra-coniugale diventa stabile si comincia ad entrare nella vita dell'altro, inevitabilmente. Anche in modo negativo.





Jim Cain ha detto:


> La fantasia che riporti (credo anche più comune di quel che si pensi) è interessante ma c'entra poco e niente con l'amante che - più o meno inconsciamente - all'interno del rapporto con un uomo/donna sposato/a 'gode' anche nel fare cornuto/a qualcun altro...


Sono fantasie (realizzate o no) che hanno il valore di sentirsi potenti, dominanti nei confronti degli altri uomini, affermazione di una supremazia onnipotente. La donna è solo un mezzo, un simulacro per realizzare la fantasia.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Guarda però che si viene a sapere solo DOPO se un uomo può diventare violento scoprendosi tradito (a meno che non si tratti di persona familiare con la violenza, per esempio un criminale). Quindi tutte le donne dovrebbero lasciare il marito, anzi non sposarsi proprio. Una reazione violenta alla scoperta del tradimento è cosa più che normale. Non lodevole, ma normale, nel senso di prevedibile, consueta, frequente. Ci si deve semmai meravigliare che nei paesi occidentali la reazione violenta degli uomini sia così relativamente rara, negli ultimi decenni. E' una novità, in effetti.


Vi è una progressiva e costante diminuzione della consuetudine a esprimersi in modo violento.
L'uso della violenza è sempre più circoscritto a categorie e circostanze.


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la mancanza di rispetto implicita la pensi tu perché ritieni di avere un diritto sul corpo del partner.
> Il tradimento non è nell'uso del corpo, che indubbiamente non può che essere della persona che è quel corpo, ma nel tradimento del patto. Quindi la mancanza di rispetto sussiste? Non lo so. Penso di no, se non nella percezione del tradito.


Beh....certo, il corpo nel tradimento carnale segue il cervello che lo ha elaborato; e ambedue  non sono di proprietà del coniuge, ma dovrebbero essere a "disposizione"  esclusiva di chi quel patto ha sottoscritto. Mica siamo in Senegal dove l'uomo può avere fino a quattro mogli (il tradimento delle quattro con una quinta "amante" sarebbe ugualmente biasimevole). Mettila come vuoi: ammantare di esclusivo libero arbitrio la gestione del proprio corpo sostenendo che non costituisca una mancanza di rispetto"utilizzarlo" al di fuori del patto e del buonsenso della nonna (cit. Twinpraks) è pura ipocrisia e negazione della realtà oggettiva. Se un (il) patto viene ritenuto decaduto unilateralmente, si  abbia la decenza e l'onestà di riscriverlo o disconoscerlo insieme con chi l'ha   sottoscritto con noi, prima di comprometterne le clausole .Mettiamola come si vuole , il tradimento è tale per il comportamento abietto e pusillanime del traditore che latita nel proprio coraggio  " usando" la propria persona a beneficio della "concorrenza"; se non è mancanza di rispetto,cos'è?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non biasimarla,del resto tara prende solo il caffè ogni tanto; quando le viene da pensare....mica toglie alcunché a qualcuno....che vuoi che sia.


Tara presenta di sé un'immagine psicotica che non convince neanche lei.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh....certo, il corpo nel tradimento carnale segue il cervello che lo ha elaborato; e ambedue  non sono di proprietà del coniuge, ma dovrebbero essere a "disposizione"  esclusiva di chi quel patto ha sottoscritto. Mica siamo in Senegal dove l'uomo può avere fino a quattro mogli (il tradimento delle quattro con una quinta "amante" sarebbe ugualmente biasimevole). Mettila come vuoi: ammantare di esclusivo libero arbitrio la gestione del proprio corpo sostenendo che non costituisca una mancanza di rispetto"utilizzarlo" al di fuori del patto e del buonsenso della nonna (cit. Twinpraks) è pura ipocrisia e negazione della realtà oggettiva. Se un (il) patto viene ritenuto decaduto unilateralmente, si  abbia la decenza e l'onestà di riscriverlo o disconoscerlo insieme con chi l'ha   sottoscritto con noi, prima di comprometterne le clausole .Mettiamola come si vuole , il tradimento è tale per il comportamento abietto e pusillanime del traditore che latita nel proprio coraggio  " usando" la propria persona a beneficio della "concorrenza"; se non è mancanza di rispetto,cos'è?


La mancanza sta nel mentire, nel dissimulare, nella mancata rivelazione di un cambiamento unilaterale dei termini del contratto, ma non nel sesso in sé. 
Probabilmente non riesco a spiegarmi.
Infatti è ugualmente un tradimento usare i soldi in modo autonomo se non è parte del patto.
Ricordo come rimasero  allibiti i miei genitori quando seppero che un loro conoscente aveva scelto e acquistato l'automobile senza consultare la moglie. Questo per loro era un tradimento imperdonabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè è come al luna park non parlare di lavoro.


quasi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quasi


Ho sentito recentemente uno psicoanalista che diceva che la frammentazione dell'esperienza non è sana e che rischia di creare la frammentazione dell'io.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sentito recentemente uno psicoanalista che diceva che la frammentazione dell'esperienza non è sana e che rischia di creare la frammentazione dell'io.


Spero non quella delle palle, anche se.....


----------



## insane (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Come te lo spieghi?


Leggi che rendono di fatto illegale legnare qualcuno. Consapevolezza sociale che picchiare un "debole" (la donna) e' da vigliacchi.

Se l'art. 587 CP non fosse stato abolito penso proprio che 3 anni di galera me li sarei anche potuti fare senza troppi problemi; almeno avrei placato la mia sete di vendetta.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Leggi che rendono di fatto illegale legnare qualcuno. Consapevolezza sociale che picchiare un "debole" (la donna) e' da vigliacchi.
> 
> Se l'art. 587 CP non fosse stato abolito penso proprio che 3 anni di galera me li sarei anche potuti fare senza troppi problemi; almeno avrei placato la mia sete di vendetta.


Perché?
Cos'hai fatto ?


----------



## insane (20 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perché?
> Cos'hai fatto ?


Eh, niente, nonostante il prurito


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Eh, niente, nonostante il prurito


Nei confronti di lui o di lei ?


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mancanza sta nel mentire, nel dissimulare, nella mancata rivelazione di un cambiamento unilaterale dei termini del contratto, ma non nel sesso in sé.
> Probabilmente non riesco a spiegarmi.
> Infatti è ugualmente un tradimento usare i soldi in modo autonomo se non è parte del patto.
> Ricordo come rimasero  allibiti i miei genitori quando seppero che un loro conoscente aveva scelto e acquistato l'automobile senza consultare la moglie. Questo per loro era un tradimento imperdonabile.


Concordo: il sesso è una conseguenza(non sempre) del disconoscimento delle regole.
In ogni caso ,qualunque sia la natura del tradimento (identificandolo con "sotterfugio), esso è una merda!


----------



## insane (20 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nei confronti di lui o di lei ?


Di lui ovviamente, lei non l'ho mai toccata ne mai la toccherei, in nessun caso. Sarebbe uno scontro impari senza senso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sentito recentemente uno psicoanalista che diceva che la frammentazione dell'esperienza non è sana e che rischia di creare la frammentazione dell'io.


quando tradisci ti sei frammentato, non trovi.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Di lui ovviamente, lei non l'ho mai toccata ne mai la toccherei, in nessun caso. Sarebbe uno scontro impari senza senso.



Buongiorno Insane,ma lui poveretto che colpa ne ha(almeno se non e'un tuo amico)?


----------



## insane (20 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Insane,ma lui poveretto che colpa ne ha(almeno se non e'un tuo amico)?


Mah, oltre al fatto che sapeva che lei era sposata e mi conosceva, direi che la sua colpa sia stata quella di aver fatto il possibile perche' la cosa accadesse, mettiamola cosi'. 

Ai miei occhi ha dimostrato in maniera inequivocabile di non avere valori, e questo, sempre secondo la mia visione della vita, dovrebbe darmi il diritto di torturarlo a morte. Purtroppo siamo in un'era civile e questa vendetta mi e' preclusa, pazienza.


----------



## trilobita (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mah, oltre al fatto che sapeva che lei era sposata e mi conosceva, direi che la sua colpa sia stata quella di aver fatto il possibile perche' la cosa accadesse, mettiamola cosi'.
> 
> Ai miei occhi ha dimostrato in maniera inequivocabile di non avere valori, e questo, sempre secondo la mia visione della vita, dovrebbe darmi il diritto di torturarlo a morte. Purtroppo siamo in un'era civile e questa vendetta mi e' preclusa, pazienza.


Guarda che l'artefice di tutto non è lui...


----------



## insane (20 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Guarda che l'artefice di tutto non è lui...


Lo so ma lo menerei un sacco lo stesso


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Come te lo spieghi?



Il conformismo sociale, pacifista e femminista. Esempio: le aggressioni organizzate dai mussulmani alle donne tedesche, a Colonia e in altri luoghi della Germania. Senza una forte pressione del conformismo sociale (introiettato nel profondo) la reazione sarebbe stata una rappresaglia violenta e spontanea di massa dei maschi locali contro i maschi mussulmani. Nei paesi d'origine degli aggressori ci sarebbero state ritorsioni spontanee di violenza terrificante.
La cosa può avere un risvolto sociale entro certi limiti positivo (meno violenza diffusa); ha un risvolto psicologico e culturale, dunque anche sociale, negativo, questo: che l'assenza di reazione violenta non deriva dal dominio dell'aggressività, ma dalla negazione e rimozione dell'aggressività, che è una costante antropologica nell'uomo, e in specie nel maschio. 
L'educazione corretta del bambino e dell'adolescente maschio dovrebbe essere paterna, cioè incentrata proprio sulla educazione dell'aggressività, volta a dominare la paura e la violenza. Senza educazione paterna dell'aggressività, il maschio tende a diventare due cose, entrambe non equilibrate e non sane: o un pauroso incerto di sè, o un violento che si imbranca in bande guidate da violenti. 
Sintesi, la nostra cultura è troppo unilateralmente femminile e materna.


----------



## insane (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> L'educazione corretta del bambino e dell'adolescente maschio dovrebbe essere paterna, cioè incentrata proprio sulla educazione dell'aggressività, volta a dominare la paura e la violenza. Senza educazione paterna dell'aggressività, il maschio tende a diventare due cose, entrambe non equilibrate e non sane: o un pauroso incerto di sè, o un violento che si imbranca in bande guidate da violenti.
> Sintesi, la nostra cultura è troppo unilateralmente femminile e materna.


Serio: credi che ripristinare il servizio di leva obbligatoria per i maschietti potrebbe in qualche modo portare ad una migliore educazione all'aggressivita' nei maschi che, per un motivo o per l'altro, non hanno avuto un padre capace di insegnargliela?


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il conformismo sociale, pacifista e femminista. Esempio: le aggressioni organizzate dai mussulmani alle donne tedesche, a Colonia e in altri luoghi della Germania. Senza una forte pressione del conformismo sociale (introiettato nel profondo) la reazione sarebbe stata una rappresaglia violenta e spontanea di massa dei maschi locali contro i maschi mussulmani. Nei paesi d'origine degli aggressori ci sarebbero state ritorsioni spontanee di violenza terrificante.
> La cosa può avere un risvolto sociale entro certi limiti positivo (meno violenza diffusa); ha un risvolto psicologico e culturale, dunque anche sociale, negativo, questo: che l'assenza di reazione violenta non deriva dal dominio dell'aggressività, ma dalla negazione e rimozione dell'aggressività, che è una costante antropologica nell'uomo, e in specie nel maschio.
> L'educazione corretta del bambino e dell'adolescente maschio dovrebbe essere paterna, cioè incentrata proprio sulla educazione dell'aggressività, volta a dominare la paura e la violenza. Senza educazione paterna dell'aggressività, il maschio tende a diventare due cose, entrambe non equilibrate e non sane: o un pauroso incerto di sè, o un violento che si imbranca in bande guidate da violenti.
> Sintesi, la nostra cultura è troppo unilateralmente femminile e materna.


Non si può però dire che fosse meglio cento anni fa. Un conto è dire che i ruoli allora erano definiti e standardizzati,cosi come i comportamenti conseguenti,mentre oggi è tutto più offuscato e sottoposto all'immagine dello stereotipo commerciale e massmediatico; un altro sarebbe sostenere che le inclinazioni "genetiche" di maschi e femmine non vengano modificate da tali condizionamenti ma discendano dall'educazione familiare ,mutata nel tempo. Appare strano per esempio che il delitto d'onore derubricato nei primi anni ottanta scorsi,paia non frenare il maschio,senza più attenuanti dal perpetuare la fattispecie della violenza sulla donna ,nonostante appunto la maggior gravità considerata dal codice per tali atti. Questo è genetico,culturale oppure influenzato dalla emancipazione femminile, cosa che in controtendenza alla  evoluzione della legge (che di solito si adegua al vissuto sociale e non il contrario) ed "apparentemente" della società fa emergere invece tutta l'insicurezza e l'impreparazione del ruolo maschile nell'interpretare e gestire tale evoluzione dei costumi?


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il conformismo sociale, pacifista e femminista. Esempio: le aggressioni organizzate dai mussulmani alle donne tedesche, a Colonia e in altri luoghi della Germania. Senza una forte pressione del conformismo sociale (introiettato nel profondo) la reazione sarebbe stata una rappresaglia violenta e spontanea di massa dei maschi locali contro i maschi mussulmani. Nei paesi d'origine degli aggressori ci sarebbero state ritorsioni spontanee di violenza terrificante.
> La cosa può avere un risvolto sociale entro certi limiti positivo (meno violenza diffusa); ha un risvolto psicologico e culturale, dunque anche sociale, negativo, questo: che l'assenza di reazione violenta non deriva dal dominio dell'aggressività, ma dalla negazione e rimozione dell'aggressività, che è una costante antropologica nell'uomo, e in specie nel maschio.
> L'educazione corretta del bambino e dell'adolescente maschio dovrebbe essere paterna, cioè incentrata proprio sulla educazione dell'aggressività, volta a dominare la paura e la violenza. S*enza educazione paterna dell'aggressività*, il maschio tende a diventare due cose, entrambe non equilibrate e non sane: o un pauroso incerto di sè, o un violento che si imbranca in bande guidate da violenti.
> Sintesi, la nostra cultura è troppo unilateralmente femminile e materna.


Ho letto i commenti all'articolo di Repubblica sull'uccisione del (presunto) stalker da parte di una donna http://www.ilmessaggero.it/primopia...a_aggredirla_lei_travolge_uccide-2512490.html
La maggior parte dei commenti erano come capita in questi casi molto aggressivi e sempre da parte di donne.
Non vi era alcun ragionamento alla base sul fatto che la dinamica degli avvenimenti fosse ancora tutta da accertare e che la presenza del coltello fosse stata messa in dubbio in televisione.
In pratica, la componente razionale era stata completamente annullata da una gestione della paura che portava a reazioni verbali di estrema aggressività.
Anch'io penso che manchi la capacità di educare l'aggressività che è naturalmente presente in ognuno di noi.
A titolo personale ho trovato molto utile a tale scopo fare arti marziali e difesa personale.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mah, oltre al fatto che sapeva che lei era sposata e mi conosceva, direi che la sua colpa sia stata quella di aver fatto il possibile perche' la cosa accadesse, mettiamola cosi'.
> 
> Ai miei occhi ha dimostrato in maniera inequivocabile di non avere valori, e questo, sempre secondo la mia visione della vita, dovrebbe darmi il diritto di torturarlo a morte. Purtroppo siamo in un'era civile e questa vendetta mi e' preclusa, pazienza.



Insane io sono molto infedele,e ti spiego questo.....non e' l'ex amante di tua moglie l'unico a non avere,alcun valore.
E'nel dna del traditore-.
Logico che per essere cosi'serve non avere il minimo scrupolo,e non pensare mai a quello che stai facendo.
Conclusione...lui ha solo fatto il ''suo mestiere'',non ha la minima colpa,rifletti...


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non si può però dire che fosse meglio cento anni fa. Un conto è dire che i ruoli allora erano definiti e standardizzati,cosi come i comportamenti conseguenti,mentre oggi è tutto più offuscato e sottoposto all'immagine dello stereotipo commerciale e massmediatico; un altro sarebbe sostenere che le inclinazioni "genetiche" di maschi e femmine non vengano modificate da tali condizionamenti ma discendano dall'educazione familiare ,mutata nel tempo. Appare strano per esempio che il delitto d'onore derubricato nei primi anni ottanta scorsi,paia non frenare il maschio,senza più attenuanti dal perpetuare la fattispecie della violenza sulla donna ,nonostante appunto la maggior gravità considerata dal codice per tali atti. Questo è genetico,culturale oppure influenzato dalla emancipazione femminile, cosa che in controtendenza alla  evoluzione della legge (che di solito si adegua al vissuto sociale e non il contrario) ed "apparentemente" della società fa emergere invece tutta l'insicurezza e l'impreparazione del ruolo maschile nell'interpretare e gestire tale evoluzione dei costumi?


Cento anni fa c'erano ancora ribellioni violente nelle piazze.
Scioperi che finivano anche nel sangue.
C'era una ancora forte alleanza maschile nella volontà di agire sul sistema politico.
Il controllo dell'aggressività serve anche a saper gestire e comprendere la propria forza e a usarla quando essa è realmente utile.
Nel delitto d'onore essa era totalmente inutile e figlia anch'essa di un conformismo sociale che è stato superato da altro conformismo.


----------



## insane (20 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lui ha solo fatto il ''suo mestiere'',non ha la minima colpa,rifletti...


Anche le zanzare fanno il loro mestiere. Nonostante questo non mi fanno pena e le schiaccio senza rimorsi.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Anche le zanzare fanno il loro mestiere. Nonostante questo non mi fanno pena e le schiaccio senza rimorsi.


Neanch'io ho pietà per chi mi fornisce il prosciutto crudo e i salami, ma verso chi è più simile a noi ritengo si debba avere la stessa considerazione che nutriamo verso noi stessi.
Anzi, se è possibile anche qualcosa di più.


----------



## patroclo (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Neanch'io ho pietà per chi mi fornisce il prosciutto crudo e i salami, ma verso chi è più simile a noi ritengo si debba avere la stessa considerazione che nutriamo verso noi stessi.
> Anzi, se è possibile anche qualcosa di più.




.....istintivamente ho pensato ce l'avessi coi salumieri......


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Serio: credi che ripristinare il servizio di leva obbligatoria per i maschietti potrebbe in qualche modo portare ad una migliore educazione all'aggressivita' nei maschi che, per un motivo o per l'altro, non hanno avuto un padre capace di insegnargliela?


Mah. Male non farebbe. Io il servizio di leva l'ho fatto, in un reparto operativo (come medico militare) e ne ho un buon ricordo.
Per io giovani maschi è molto importante imparare, sotto la guida degli adulti, il cameratismo. Altrimenti c'è la solitudine, che è distruttiva, e il branco violento dei fratelli senza padre, che è distruttivo non solo per i suoi componenti ma anche per gli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Concordo: il sesso è una conseguenza(non sempre) del disconoscimento delle regole.
> In ogni caso ,qualunque sia la natura del tradimento (identificandolo con "sotterfugio), esso è una merda!


:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Anche le zanzare fanno il loro mestiere. Nonostante questo non mi fanno pena e le schiaccio senza rimorsi.


Il 'tema' qui è stato dibattuto infinite volte e non si è mai trovato un accordo sul punto.
C'è chi, come me o [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION], ritiene che se ti scopi la moglie di un altro ci sta (ci sta eh ? Non è obbligatorio) che tu possa anche prenderle di santa ragione, e c'è chi invece esclude a priori questa conseguenza.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non si può però dire che fosse meglio cento anni fa. Un conto è dire che i ruoli allora erano definiti e standardizzati,cosi come i comportamenti conseguenti,mentre oggi è tutto più offuscato e sottoposto all'immagine dello stereotipo commerciale e massmediatico; un altro sarebbe sostenere che le inclinazioni "genetiche" di maschi e femmine non vengano modificate da tali condizionamenti ma discendano dall'educazione familiare ,mutata nel tempo. Appare strano per esempio che il delitto d'onore derubricato nei primi anni ottanta scorsi,paia non frenare il maschio,senza più attenuanti dal perpetuare la fattispecie della violenza sulla donna ,nonostante appunto la maggior gravità considerata dal codice per tali atti. Questo è genetico,culturale oppure influenzato dalla emancipazione femminile, cosa che in controtendenza alla  evoluzione della legge (che di solito si adegua al vissuto sociale e non il contrario) ed "apparentemente" della società fa emergere invece tutta l'insicurezza e l'impreparazione del ruolo maschile nell'interpretare e gestire tale evoluzione dei costumi?


Tra conformismo sociale, legge, educazione familiare, cultura c'è retroazione reciproca. Sul tema mi permetto di consigliare a tutti la lettura del libro veramente bello di un collega:

https://www.ibs.it/gesto-di-ettore-...788833927176?gclid=CMy91OiVzNQCFa4y0wodFR0Gdw


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando tradisci ti sei frammentato, non trovi.


Spero non sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il conformismo sociale, pacifista e femminista. Esempio: le aggressioni organizzate dai mussulmani alle donne tedesche, a Colonia e in altri luoghi della Germania. Senza una forte pressione del conformismo sociale (introiettato nel profondo) la reazione sarebbe stata una rappresaglia violenta e spontanea di massa dei maschi locali contro i maschi mussulmani. Nei paesi d'origine degli aggressori ci sarebbero state ritorsioni spontanee di violenza terrificante.
> La cosa può avere un risvolto sociale entro certi limiti positivo (meno violenza diffusa); ha un risvolto psicologico e culturale, dunque anche sociale, negativo, questo: che l'assenza di reazione violenta non deriva dal dominio dell'aggressività, ma dalla negazione e rimozione dell'aggressività, che è una costante antropologica nell'uomo, e in specie nel maschio.
> L'educazione corretta del bambino e dell'adolescente maschio dovrebbe essere paterna, cioè incentrata proprio sulla educazione dell'aggressività, volta a dominare la paura e la violenza. Senza educazione paterna dell'aggressività, il maschio tende a diventare due cose, entrambe non equilibrate e non sane: o un pauroso incerto di sè, o un violento che si imbranca in bande guidate da violenti.
> Sintesi, la nostra cultura è troppo unilateralmente femminile e materna.


Per fortuna non ci sono rappresaglie da KKK o SS.
Il paterno si manifesta nelle regole, non nella legge della faida.
Il monopolio dell'uso della violenza da parte dello stato è l'attuazione sociale del codice paterno. Il welfare del codice materno.


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Insane io sono molto infedele,e ti spiego questo.....non e' l'ex amante di tua moglie l'unico a non avere,alcun valore.
> E'nel dna del traditore-.
> Logico che per essere cosi'serve non avere il minimo scrupolo,e non pensare mai a quello che stai facendo.
> Conclusione...lui ha solo fatto il ''suo mestiere'',non ha la minima colpa,rifletti...


Prendo atto del tuo parere da praticante; infatti la scienza (alcuni ricercatori) sostiene che sia insito nel dna il gene del tradimento.Conosciute e  rilevate le caratteristiche principali del traditore (senza scrupoli e senza pensieri) ,ma d'effetto e "tragiche" confermate da un traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non si può però dire che fosse meglio cento anni fa. Un conto è dire che i ruoli allora erano definiti e standardizzati,cosi come i comportamenti conseguenti,mentre oggi è tutto più offuscato e sottoposto all'immagine dello stereotipo commerciale e massmediatico; un altro sarebbe sostenere che le inclinazioni "genetiche" di maschi e femmine non vengano modificate da tali condizionamenti ma discendano dall'educazione familiare ,mutata nel tempo. Appare strano per esempio che il delitto d'onore derubricato nei primi anni ottanta scorsi,paia non frenare il maschio,senza più attenuanti dal perpetuare la fattispecie della violenza sulla donna ,nonostante appunto la maggior gravità considerata dal codice per tali atti. Questo è genetico,culturale oppure influenzato dalla emancipazione femminile, cosa che in controtendenza alla  evoluzione della legge (che di solito si adegua al vissuto sociale e non il contrario) ed "apparentemente" della società fa emergere invece tutta l'insicurezza e l'impreparazione del ruolo maschile nell'interpretare e gestire tale evoluzione dei costumi?


La violenza è segno della mancata introiezione del codice paterno di chi non è stato proprio educato alla accettazione della frustrazione. Non sono veri maschi, ma maschi senza codice paterno.


----------



## arula (20 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> ...cut...


Ciao, scusa ma qual'è la domanda o il confronto che vuoi?
che vorresti sapere da noi che te non sai già?

una mia opinione me la sono fatta anche se con quattro righe non si può  certo capire un mondo, ma se ci rifletti ti sei già risposta da sola:
vuoi fare l'amante? no. Vuoi quest'uomo? no. Vuoi una relazione impegnativa? no.

comincia a crescere e prenderti cura di te e non metterti in condizioni  di ulteriore confusione, solo quando sei sicura di te puoi affrontare  una relazione; siamo persone e non scatole che si riempiono con degli  oggetti. Per riempire una persona non serve uno qualsiasi che ci entra  dentro ma prima devi preparare la casa e poi fare entrare chi ha la  chiave.

spero di non essere stata brutale ma tutto il resto lui la mogliela figaggine  la famiglia le relazioni confuse ecc... tutte cavolate, sono  confuse perchè chi le vive è confuso e se uno è confuso si deve fermare e  capire non buttarsi di qua e di la in cose che non sa gestire sperando  che si risolvino da se.

in bocca al lupo e spero che comincerai ad impegnarti con te prima di impegnarti o non impegnarti con qualcuno


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Di lui ovviamente, lei non l'ho mai toccata ne mai la toccherei, in nessun caso. Sarebbe uno scontro impari senza senso.


Leggi qui se hai tempo e voglia :
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/23802-che-botta-!!/page47


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il conformismo sociale, pacifista e femminista. Esempio: le aggressioni organizzate dai mussulmani alle donne tedesche, a Colonia e in altri luoghi della Germania. Senza una forte pressione del conformismo sociale (introiettato nel profondo) la reazione sarebbe stata una rappresaglia violenta e spontanea di massa dei maschi locali contro i maschi mussulmani. Nei paesi d'origine degli aggressori ci sarebbero state ritorsioni spontanee di violenza terrificante.
> La cosa può avere un risvolto sociale entro certi limiti positivo (meno violenza diffusa); ha un risvolto psicologico e culturale, dunque anche sociale, negativo, questo: che *l'assenza di reazione violenta non deriva dal dominio dell'aggressività, ma dalla negazione e rimozione dell'aggressività, che è una costante antropologica nell'uomo, e in specie nel maschio. *
> L'educazione corretta del bambino e dell'adolescente maschio dovrebbe essere paterna, cioè incentrata proprio sulla educazione dell'aggressività, volta a dominare la paura e la violenza. *Senza educazione paterna dell'aggressività, il maschio tende a diventare due cose, entrambe non equilibrate e non sane: o un pauroso incerto di sè, o un violento che si imbranca in bande guidate da violenti. *
> *Sintesi, la nostra cultura è troppo unilateralmente femminile e materna.*


Quoto. 

In particolare i grassetti.

E mi hai fatta ridacchiare...io sono una femmina educata come un maschio da suo padre...in fondo, Ettore, deve elevare il figlio verso l'alto per riconoscerlo e riconoscere se stesso...quando è una figlia è un bel casino 

Su una cosa non mi sento pienamente in accordo...la nostra cultura femminile ha dimenticato la femmina...e l'ha rinchiusa nella principessa...o nella amazzone...

Ma una femmina è molto, molto di più...è come minimo colei che ha il potere di creare e distruggere la vita...e raramente ne è consapevole in profondità 

non solo il Padre sta scomparendo...ma anche la Madre....caduti gli dei?


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> In particolare i grassetti.
> 
> ...


Quando la donna lavorava in campagna con il pargolo legato in spalla (la cara nonnina) ed aveva due coglioni a dirigere e non lamentarsi mai.


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quando la donna lavorava in campagna con il pargolo legato in spalla (la cara nonnina) ed aveva due coglioni a dirigere e non lamentarsi mai.


Ti farei conoscere mia nonna, guarda...

Ma è morta. A quasi 100 anni. 

Sfanculando il mondo, i figli e vomitando e sputando rabbia a destra e manca...col cazzo la cara nonnina 

EDIT: ho promesso a mia madre, una delle volte che l'ho accolta dopo che aveva incontrato la sua di madre, che se oserà mai riservarmi un trattamento come quello della sua, si porta uno schiaffone di quelli dritti per il suo viaggio verso il regno dei morti.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti farei conoscere mia nonna, guarda...
> 
> Ma è morta. A quasi 100 anni.
> 
> ...


Beh io ricordo l'agreste e il romanticismo del tempo che fu


----------



## insane (20 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggi qui se hai tempo e voglia :
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/23802-che-botta-!!/page47


Condivido la tua opinione "che se ti fai la moglie di uno geloso e manesco *ci sta* che ti puoi prendere qualche sberla"

Io posso parlare per me dicendo che comunque anni di arti marziali mi hanno insegnato non tanto a darle ma piuttosto a farmi rendere conto delle conseguenze legali che implicano un pestaggio. Il mio maestro mi diceva sempre che la prima cosa da fare e' cercare di scappare e che venire alle mani e' l'ultima risorsa da usarsi solo per autodifesa.

In questo caso l'autodifesa non sarebbe c'entrata niente, sarebbe stata solo pura vendetta. E non ho voglia di impelagarmi in processi penali e risarcimenti di migliaia di euro, non ne vale la pena.

Certo e' che pero' non perdono, e prima o poi trovero' il modo, probabilmente non fisico, di vendicarmi. Questo me lo sono promesso solennemente, e, credimi, mantengo le promesse.


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh io ricordo l'agreste e il romanticismo del tempo che fu


eeehhh...bei ricordi...

...mi avessi parlato di mio nonno, ti avrei parlato delle rose e del frumento


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per fortuna non ci sono rappresaglie da KKK o SS.
> Il paterno si manifesta nelle regole, non nella legge della faida*.*
> *Il monopolio dell'uso della violenza da parte dello stato è l'attuazione sociale del codice paterno*. Il welfare del codice materno.


Certo. Però lo Stato la forza deve usarla, efficacemente e in modo esemplare.
Nell'esempio che ho indicato (aggressioni alle donne a Colonia e altrove) lo Stato non solo non ha usato la forza, ma ha minimizzato, nascosto, edulcorato, giustificato pretestuosamente.
Addirittura sono state diffuse, a cura delle agenzie pubbliche, plaquettes con manuale d'istruzioni per le donne "come reagire alla violenza sessuale" (= non ribellarsi che è peggio) e per gli immigrati "come scopare le europee senza violentarle".
Questa è follia, che condurrà, appunto, a rappresaglie "da KKK o SS" (che mi stupisco non siano già iniziate). 

Perchè il monopolio della violenza deve essere monopolio reale, di fatto e non solo teorico; cioè lo Stato, prima di ogni altra funzione, dev'essere la banda che intimorisce più di tutte le altre, e che così garantisce la sicurezza e una vita pacifica e ordinata per tutti. Altrimenti dal monopolio si passa all'oligopolio della violenza, cioè a dire la guerra civile.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> eeehhh...bei ricordi...
> 
> ...mi avessi parlato di mio nonno, ti avrei parlato delle rose e del frumento


Sai quanti figli concepiti nel frumento?


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> In questo caso l'autodifesa non sarebbe c'entrata niente, sarebbe stata solo pura vendetta. E non ho voglia di impelagarmi in processi penali e risarcimenti di migliaia di euro, non ne vale la pena.


Esatto, perfetto.:up:



insane ha detto:


> Certo e' che pero' non perdono, e prima o poi trovero' il modo, probabilmente non fisico, di vendicarmi. Questo me lo sono promesso solennemente, e, credimi, mantengo le promesse.


Sputtanalo con la moglie, se ce l'ha. Io l'ho fatto e mi è sempre sembrato il minimo sindacale.


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sai quanti figli concepiti nel frumento?


Immagino almeno tanti quanti quelli concepiti con la rottura del preservativo 

Comunque scopare nel frumento è piuttosto scomodo...:carneval:


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> In particolare i grassetti.
> 
> ...


Caduti quaggiù, e fanno tanti danni (sono gli dèi antichi, che non vanno per il sottile e non hanno a cuore la morale evangelica).
La potenza femminile è grande, e fa comprensibilmente paura; sennò perchè i maschi si sarebbero dati tanta pena per imbrigliarla con il patriarcato?
Rotte le briglie, problemi per tutti. Non si risolveranno presentando le donne per quel che non sono, le principesse Biancaneve che tu correttamente indichi, nè gli uomini per quel che non sono. Ciò che è negato lievita nell'ombra, anzi nell'Ombra, e si ripresenta formidabile, tremendo.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo. Però lo Stato la forza deve usarla, efficacemente e in modo esemplare.
> Nell'esempio che ho indicato (aggressioni alle donne a Colonia e altrove) lo Stato non solo non ha usato la forza, ma ha minimizzato, nascosto, edulcorato, giustificato pretestuosamente.
> Addirittura sono state diffuse, a cura delle agenzie pubbliche, plaquettes con manuale d'istruzioni per le donne "come reagire alla violenza sessuale" (= non ribellarsi che è peggio) e per gli immigrati "come scopare le europee senza violentarle".
> Questa è follia, che condurrà, appunto, a rappresaglie "da KKK o SS" (che mi stupisco non siano già iniziate).
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: lo stato???

I nostri stati si sono ammanettati con le loro stesse mani, ormai.... 

E toglierei le manette è complicato, perché come fai un passo pesti la merda Delle tue stesse regole morali ed etiche

Ergo: come fottersi con le proprie stesse mani :rotfl:

Però confidiamo negli altri, che saranno tanto bbbbbbuonni e comprensivi :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Immagino almeno tanti quanti quelli concepiti con la rottura del preservativo
> 
> Comunque scopare nel frumento è piuttosto scomodo...:carneval:


Dovevo chiederlo a papà, troppo tardi


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: lo stato???
> 
> I nostri stati si sono ammanettati con le loro stesse mani, ormai....
> 
> ...


Dice Gesù: "Nessuno è buono" (neanche Lui). C'è in tutti i Sinottici, quindi lo ha detto davvero: http://www.laparola.net/wiki.php?ri...Gv17:3;Mt19:17;Mr10:18;Lc18:19&formato_rif=vp


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La violenza è segno della mancata introiezione del codice paterno di chi non è stato proprio educato alla accettazione della frustrazione.* Non sono veri maschi, ma maschi senza codice paterno.


Vero. Anche la paura, però. Violenza cieca e panico sono come salita e discesa, la stessa cosa vista da due punti di vista opposti. Il codice paterno serve a trasformare la violenza in forza e la paura in prudenza.


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La violenza è segno della mancata introiezione del codice paterno di chi non è stato proprio educato alla accettazione della frustrazione. Non sono veri maschi, ma maschi senza codice paterno.


Mammoni....rovinati dalle mamme....


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Tra conformismo sociale, legge, educazione familiare, cultura c'è retroazione reciproca. Sul tema mi permetto di consigliare a tutti la lettura del libro veramente bello di un collega:
> 
> https://www.ibs.it/gesto-di-ettore-...788833927176?gclid=CMy91OiVzNQCFa4y0wodFR0Gdw


Segnato.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vero. Anche la paura, però. Violenza cieca e panico sono come salita e discesa, la stessa cosa vista da due punti di vista opposti. Il codice paterno serve a trasformare la violenza in forza e la paura in prudenza.


:up: :up:


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Caduti quaggiù, e fanno tanti danni (sono gli dèi antichi, che non vanno per il sottile e non hanno a cuore la morale evangelica).
> La potenza femminile è grande, e fa comprensibilmente paura; sennò perchè i maschi si sarebbero dati tanta pena per imbrigliarla con il patriarcato?
> Rotte le briglie, problemi per tutti. Non si risolveranno presentando le donne per quel che non sono, le principesse Biancaneve che tu correttamente indichi, nè gli uomini per quel che non sono. Ciò che è negato lievita nell'ombra, anzi nell'Ombra, e si ripresenta formidabile, tremendo.


Già...

La potenza femminile fa paura alle femmine, prima ancora che agli uomini...il patriarcato  è figlio delle donne e della paura che hanno avuto di loro stesse e genera i fantasmi e i demoni che nella paura nascono

E hai ragione, gli dei antichi, quaggiù, vengono addirittura scambiati per peluche coccolosi con cui giocattare nelle serate annoiate o nelle vite alla ricerca di senso, e no, non vanno per il sottile

Per fortuna direi...a questo punto 

Io mi auguro che la negazione venga svelata...e il Padre e la Madre si svelino nella loro potenza

Forse sarà una guerra, l'ennesima giocata fra quegli dei, forse sarà la volta che maschi e femmine inizieranno a comunicare per davvero...

Sicuro Biancaneve e il principe, il ranocchio e la principessa stanno tornando nelle favole originarie, e non in quelle edulcorate stile disney


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> In particolare i grassetti.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente sì.
Dispersi i ruoli, i generi sono entrati in competizione anche tra loro.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Condivido la tua opinione "che se ti fai la moglie di uno geloso e manesco *ci sta* che ti puoi prendere qualche sberla"
> 
> Io posso parlare per me dicendo che comunque anni di arti marziali *mi hanno insegnato non tanto a darle ma piuttosto a farmi rendere conto delle conseguenze legali che implicano un pestaggio*. Il mio maestro mi diceva sempre che la prima cosa da fare e' cercare di scappare e che venire alle mani e' l'ultima risorsa da usarsi solo per autodifesa.
> 
> ...



Ti ha insegnato a ragionare.
E' la ragione che è in grado di controllare e dirigere l'aggressività prima che diventi violenza.


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Dispersi i ruoli, i generi sono entrati in competizione anche tra loro.


io non sto parlando dei ruoli 

sto parlando del Padre e della Madre, gli antichi dei appunto...gli archetipi 

Che sono stati edulcorati nei ruoli, ma più che altro nel politically correct diffuso, nel buonismo, nell'antropocentrismo più estremo...che in fondo in fondo ancora si è qui a credere che il sole giri intorno alla terra...

I generi sono storicamente in competizione tra loro, guerra oserei dire. 
Ne narrano le cronache antiche, attraverso le storie degli dei, antichi e meno antichi...la religione stessa è la narrazione dei tentativi di risoluzione di quella competizione


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo. Però lo Stato la forza deve usarla, efficacemente e in modo esemplare.
> Nell'esempio che ho indicato (aggressioni alle donne a Colonia e altrove) lo Stato non solo non ha usato la forza, ma ha minimizzato, nascosto, edulcorato, giustificato pretestuosamente.
> Addirittura sono state diffuse, a cura delle agenzie pubbliche, plaquettes con manuale d'istruzioni per le donne "come reagire alla violenza sessuale" (= non ribellarsi che è peggio) e per gli immigrati "come scopare le europee senza violentarle".
> Questa è follia, che condurrà, appunto, a rappresaglie "da KKK o SS" (che mi stupisco non siano già iniziate).
> ...


Per precisare, va spiegato che l'uso del termine "forza" non corrisponde a "violenza".
La forza lo Stato la esercita anche nell'applicazione della legge e nel saper proteggere i deboli. 
Impedisce insomma che ci si faccia giustizia da sé.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto, perfetto.:up:
> 
> 
> 
> Sputtanalo con la moglie, se ce l'ha. Io l'ho fatto e mi è sempre sembrato *il minimo sindacale*.


Ma per favore...


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Immagino almeno tanti quanti quelli concepiti con la rottura del preservativo
> 
> Comunque scopare nel frumento è piuttosto scomodo...:carneval:


Poi il contadino si incazza, le spighe danno allergia alla pelle, i vestiti si riempiono di grani e...



ma di che cosa state parlando?:carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io non sto parlando dei ruoli
> 
> sto parlando del Padre e della Madre, gli antichi dei appunto...gli archetipi
> 
> ...


I ruoli sono e saranno sempre meno definiti. Educarli a questa nuova situazione sarà sempre più complicato e chi non avrà punto di riferimento? i figli.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vero. Anche la paura, però. Violenza cieca e panico sono come salita e discesa, la stessa cosa vista da due punti di vista opposti. *Il codice paterno serve a trasformare la violenza in forza e la paura in prudenza.*


:up:


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Poi il contadino si incazza, le spighe danno allergia alla pelle, i vestiti si riempiono di grani e...
> 
> 
> 
> ma di che cosa state parlando?:carneval:



e poi pensa ai cerchi nel grano...







pensa questi che evoluzioni hanno fatto 

...non lo so esattamente di cosa stiam parlando, ma è simpatico però :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e poi pensa ai cerchi nel grano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La colpa è mia troppo troglodita per intervenire nei vs. Colti discorsi. Chiedo umilmente scusa.


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> I ruoli sono e saranno sempre meno definiti. Educarli a questa nuova situazione sarà sempre più complicato e chi non avrà punto di riferimento? i figli.


Non è una questione di ruoli. I ruoli sono una produzione storica e culturale, per loro stessa natura cambiano e si evolvono...

Già il pensare di educare ai ruoli è un qualcosa che va contro l'educazione stessa. 

E-ducere...trar fuori...questo è educare

Educare è insegnare ad essere se stessi. A conoscere se stessi. Ad essere consapevoli di sè per potersi essere fedeli e aver quindi Cura di sè...

Se non si ha Cura di sè, come si può pensare di curare chi verrà poi? 

Gli si insegna, non si educa, la maschera del ruolo...ma il ruolo poggiato sul nulla si sgretola...come sta avvenendo. 

E i risultati si vedono. E non solo sui figli di oggi. Ma anche su quelli di ieri...ed è un gran casino, perchè i figli di ieri educano quelli di oggi

Ed è una gran stronzata che gli errori dei padri e delle madri non ricadono sui figli.


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La colpa è mia troppo troglodita per intervenire nei vs. Colti discorsi. Chiedo umilmente scusa.


provocatore!! 

Non è che sono così impedita da non saper contemporaneamente ridere e parlare 

Ed in ogni caso, il mito agreste e quello del bel tempo che fu. è un discorso colto...e non da poco

Tenendo conto del meccanismo con cui aggiustiamo il passato per renderlo migliore nel presente...

Aaaahhhh...ai miei tempi, diceva la mia nonna...ai suoi tempi aveva fatto la terza elementare, aveva lavorato fin dai 5 anni in casa e rimasta orfana della sua di madre era diventata lei madre di suo padre e dei suoi fratelli...sicuro i suoi tempi avvano prodotto una donna incazzata, cattiva, tiranna e ingrata...che usava pure dio per i suoi interessi molto molto terreni e materiali

i bei tempi che furono


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> provocatore!!
> 
> Non è che sono così impedita da non saper contemporaneamente ridere e parlare


Lo so. Era una risposta a danny.


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo. Però lo Stato la forza deve usarla, efficacemente e in modo esemplare.
> Nell'esempio che ho indicato (aggressioni alle donne a Colonia e altrove) lo Stato non solo non ha usato la forza, ma ha minimizzato, nascosto, edulcorato, giustificato pretestuosamente.
> Addirittura sono state diffuse, a cura delle agenzie pubbliche, plaquettes con manuale d'istruzioni per le donne "come reagire alla violenza sessuale" (= non ribellarsi che è peggio) e per gli immigrati "come scopare le europee senza violentarle".
> Questa è follia, che condurrà, appunto, a rappresaglie "da KKK o SS" (che mi stupisco non siano già iniziate).
> ...


Non sei del piddi.....
Vero ,il potere dello stato deve essere più forte di qualunque agglomerato paramafioso (son nostalgico dell'URSS:anche lì però....), come pare sia in Danimarca; così mi dice um senegalese mio amico che ci ha vissuto. La polizia è giusta (quasi sempre), non corrotta (forse). I giudici danesi tengono moltissimo le difese degli immigrati (magari africani) vessati o discriminati o peggio malmenati dalla polizia medesima,alla stregua di quanto farebbero (i giudici -tutti?-) neo confronti degli autoctoni. Sappiamo che non è una dittatura il regime polito danese,che ci sono in Danimarca meno di un decimo degli abitanti del Belpaese e quindi tutto dovrebbe essere più facile. Anche a quella latitudine pare che gli abitanti siano suscettibili ed abbiano subito la mosca al naso,per questo il poliziotto tipo è 190 cm per  120 kg di muscoli....Ma soprattutto il bioritmo è condizionato dalla presenza (scarsa) del sole....eppure,il mio amico africano tornerebbe subito ad abitarci,anzi sta lavorando per farlo. Mah....


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io non sto parlando dei *ruoli*
> 
> sto parlando del Padre e della Madre, gli antichi dei appunto...gli archetipi
> 
> ...


I ruoli - di cui stiamo parlando entrambi - quello del padre e della madre (o del Padre e della Madre, come preferisci) sono stati - come scrissi qualche giorni fa - cancellati. 
Per primo si è iniziato dalla madre: è stata cancellata dalle donne contro gli uomini per distruggere la società patriarcale.
Poi è arrivato il padre, di conseguenza.
Padre e madre ora sono in una competizione in cui le regole sono state (quasi) azzerate. 
La forza di entrambi è diminuita e sta crescendo la paura nei confronti dell'altro e del proprio sesso.
Questo rischia di cancellare tutto quello che di positivo si è avuto con la volontà di creare una parità di genere in termini di diritti.
La paura e la violenza purtroppo sono molto legate tra loro.


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lo so. Era una risposta a danny.


avevi quotato me :incazzato:

in ogni ho aggiunto una riflessione sul tempo agreste nell'altro post...

un po' provocatoria pure io :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> avevi quotato me :incazzato:
> 
> in ogni ho aggiunto una riflessione sul tempo agreste nell'altro post...
> 
> un po' provocatoria pure io :carneval:


Hai ragione scusa


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I ruoli - di cui stiamo parlando entrambi - quello del padre e della madre (o del Padre e della Madre, come preferisci) sono stati - come scrissi qualche giorni fa - cancellati.
> Per primo si è iniziato dalla madre: è stata cancellata dalle donne contro gli uomini per distruggere la società patriarcale.
> Poi è arrivato il padre, di conseguenza.
> Padre e madre ora sono in una competizione in cui le regole sono state (quasi) azzerate.
> ...


Detta male, e mi correggerà @_twinpeaks_ che questa è materia sua, gli archetipi, il Padre e la Madre, gli antichi dei caduti quaggiù sono nel profondo, non sono frutto di semplici elaborazioni del pensiero successivo come lo sono i ruoli sociali su cui si sono costruite le funzioni sociali di maschio e femmina nei diversi tipi di società. 

E non possono semplicemente essere cancellati...poichè risiedono in quello spazio profondo di ognuno di noi, ed è esattamente a quelle forze a cui facciamo riferimento, inconsciamente quando ci descriviamo il mondo e la nostra posizione nel mondo. Esistono, a prescindere da te e da me. 

Quello di cui parli tu riguarda la parte più superficiale e visibile. L'organizzazione sociale, per dirla male. 

Il patriarcato è nato nella paura. E' figlio della paura. 
E' nato avendo come obiettivi l'ordine...e la domesticazione. 

Ora stiamo raccogliendo i frutti dell'origine...

La parità di genere è un'altra illusione. 

Per come la vedo io. 

I generi si compenetrano. Hanno modi e tempi propri. 
E no, non sono pari, giocano ognuno un loro potere nello scambio...potere che può essere oggetto di guerra (fra generi appunto) o terreno di arricchimento individuale e poi reciproco. 

MA non sono pari...se lo fossero, non si potrebbero incastrare. 

La parità è in termini di dignità dell'individuo. 
Altra partita che si è giocata sul corpo della donna nei secoli. 

E hanno un profondo bisogno di compenetrazione e di riconoscimento, nelle specificità di ognuno. 

Il sesso, che crea così tanti casini, è uno degli strumenti di quel riconoscimento. 

E nel sesso si svegliano gli antichi dei...ma quando si pensa siano cucciolotti coccolosi e pucciosi...nascono i deliri che si vedono....e che, chi più chi meno, ha attraversato o attraversa. 

Io penso che una delle funzioni del protocollo sessuale, che è stato tramandato nei secoli, fosse appunto quello di tenere imbrigliati gli antichi dei che si svegliano nella femmina e nel maschio quando si accoppiano come animali ma con la tensione all'eterno tipicamente umana....

Adesso si paga dazio. SEcondo me.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> provocatore!!
> 
> Non è che sono così impedita da non saper contemporaneamente ridere e parlare
> 
> ...


Bella incazzata la nonnina.


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bella incazzata la nonnina.


una bestiaccia


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Detta male, e mi correggerà @_twinpeaks_ che questa è materia sua, gli archetipi, il Padre e la Madre, gli antichi dei caduti quaggiù sono nel profondo, non sono frutto di semplici elaborazioni del pensiero successivo come lo sono i ruoli sociali su cui si sono costruite le funzioni sociali di maschio e femmina nei diversi tipi di società.
> 
> E non possono semplicemente essere cancellati...poichè risiedono in quello spazio profondo di ognuno di noi, ed è esattamente a quelle forze a cui facciamo riferimento, inconsciamente quando ci descriviamo il mondo e la nostra posizione nel mondo. Esistono, a prescindere da te e da me.
> 
> ...


Questo quando si incontrano ipazia e Guglielmo. Per noi umani ha ragione danny.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che una delle funzioni del protocollo sessuale, che è stato tramandato nei secoli, fosse appunto quello di tenere imbrigliati gli antichi dei che si svegliano nella femmina e nel maschio quando si accoppiano come animali ma con la tensione all'eterno tipicamente umana....
> 
> Adesso si paga dazio. SEcondo me.


interessante.
Come mai, secondo te, c'è stato tanto desiderio di ridefinire il protocollo sessuale?
O era un processo necessario e inevitabile?
E in quale maniera si paga dazio?


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> interessante.
> Come mai, secondo te, c'è stata tanto desiderio di ridefinire il protocollo sessuale?
> E in quale maniera si paga dazio?


Il peso delle donne è in aumento a scapito dell' "omo".


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Questo quando si incontrano ipazia e Guglielmo. Per noi umani ha ragione danny.


nah...

con l'Ombra si ha tutti a che fare, in un modo o nell'altro...tutto sta nel dove poi si volge lo sguardo...


----------



## ipazia (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> interessante.
> Come mai, secondo te, c'è stato tanto desiderio di ridefinire il protocollo sessuale?
> O era un processo necessario e inevitabile?
> E in quale maniera si paga dazio?


adesso devo andare al lavoro...e non riesco a rispondere

Ma poi provo a scrivere qualcosa di sensato 

Il dazio...è sotto gli occhi di tutti, secondo me...la ricerca di eternità si è spostata da dentro a fuori, dall'essere al fare....e all'apparire, non esteticamente, ma nei termini della maschera


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo. Però lo Stato la forza deve usarla, efficacemente e in modo esemplare.
> Nell'esempio che ho indicato (aggressioni alle donne a Colonia e altrove) lo Stato non solo non ha usato la forza, ma ha minimizzato, nascosto, edulcorato, giustificato pretestuosamente.
> Addirittura sono state diffuse, a cura delle agenzie pubbliche, plaquettes con manuale d'istruzioni per le donne "come reagire alla violenza sessuale" (= non ribellarsi che è peggio) e per gli immigrati "come scopare le europee senza violentarle".
> Questa è follia, che condurrà, appunto, a rappresaglie "da KKK o SS" (che mi stupisco non siano già iniziate).
> ...


Questa è una visione politica, di destra, non è una interpretazione psicologica.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mammoni....rovinati dalle mamme....


Semmai dai padri che non hanno interpretato il codice paterno.
Ma si tratta di codici che, a parte la fase fino allo svezzamento, possono essere interpretati da entrambi.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una visione politica, di destra, non è una interpretazione psicologica.


Perché "di destra"?
La sinistra non è altrettanto in grado di essere "forte" (nel significato positivo del termine)?
(e non mi riferisco alla nostra sinistra partitica)

Da Repubblica:
[SUB]"* Klein, portavoce del Gdp,* il sindacato della polizia, difende i colleghi: «Abbiamo dovuto fronteggiare un fenomeno nuovo: centinaia di nordafricani che assalivano le donne in gruppo, per derubarle e molestarle. Non era facile isolare e identificare i sospetti. Albers è diventato un capro espiatorio, ma la verità è che in Germania ci sono pochi poliziotti nelle strade. In passato abbiamo subito tagli di attrezzature e di personale. Solo adesso la politica si è svegliata: sono stati assunti duemila agenti e stanziati fondi per la prevenzione e i presidi mobili. I reati sono scesi del 50 per cento». Sull'operato della polizia intanto il parlamento del Land ha aperto un'inchiesta i cui risultati dovrebbero essere resi noti prima delle elezioni regionali del marzo 2017."


Non è questione di destra o sinistra ma di aver sottovalutato il problema (come dice TP "minimizzandolo").
La destra (xenofoba e violenta) non può che seguire quando si dimostra di essere deboli. [/SUB]


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

Sempre da Repubblica:
"*A Colonia un terzo della popolazione* è di origine straniera e la metà dei nuovi nati è in famiglie di immigrati. «*Mi auguro *che dopo Capodanno la vocazione all'ospitalità della mia città non cambi» dice il sindaco Henriette Reker, eletta lo scorso ottobre mentre era in ospedale in coma farmacologico dopo essere stata accoltellata da un fanatico neonazista per le sue posizioni a favore dell'accoglienza ai profughi. «Noi abbiamo rafforzato i controlli, *abbiamo il progetto di installare nuove telecamer*e e di intensificare la comunicazione sociale. Le molestie sessuali sono un problema culturale. Dobbiamo *far passare* il messaggio che il ruolo della donna è cambiato e per questo dobbiamo coinvolgere le istituzioni e tutta la cittadinanza».



Notate la differenza nell'uso del linguaggio.
Il fanatico neonazista la accoltella.
Lei si augura, spera di far  passare il messaggio, ha dei progetti.
Debolezze contro violenza.
Chi può vincere?


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

Ma ancor più interessante questo passaggio:
"*I responsabili delle violenze* sono quasi sempre *giovani che provengono da culture sessiste* dove la donna è assoggettata, la sessualità è repressa e la *propaganda* islamista veicola l'immagine di un *Occidente corrotto e depravato, senza principi etici e religios*i. Di colpo si trovano catapultati in una realtà diametralmente opposta: pensano che tutto sia lecito e sfogano sulle donne le loro frustrazioni, i complessi, il rancore accumulato in anni di emarginazione, la paura di non essere accettati. «La strada da seguire è l'integrazione» insiste il sindaco. «Gli immigrati che si integrano apprezzano e rispettano valori della società che li ospita. Se restano ai margini finiscono per delinquere»."

E' sempre colpa loro.
Colpa loro perché provengono da culture sessiste (inferiori?), colpa loro che hanno la propaganda islamica, colpa loro che non ci apprezzano, che non si integrano, che delinquono se non apprezzano i nostri valori.
Perché c'è l'immigrato buono e quello cattivo...
Ed è Repubblica, non un giornale che si dichiara di destra... 
Ma e se fosse anche un po' di colpa nostra, che abbiamo indebolito enormemente i nostri principi, i nostri ruoli, la nostra forza  generando paura e violenza?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa ma qual'è la domanda o il confronto che vuoi?
> che vorresti sapere da noi che te non sai già?
> 
> una mia opinione me la sono fatta anche se con quattro righe non si può  certo capire un mondo, ma se ci rifletti ti sei già risposta da sola:
> ...


se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino........benvenuta


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché "di destra"?
> La sinistra non è altrettanto in grado di essere "forte" (nel significato positivo del termine)?
> (e non mi riferisco alla nostra sinistra partitica)


A me pare evidente.
Non mi imbarco mai in discussioni politiche.
Comunque W il Milan.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sempre da Repubblica:
> "*A Colonia un terzo della popolazione* è di origine straniera e la metà dei nuovi nati è in famiglie di immigrati. «*Mi auguro *che dopo Capodanno la vocazione all'ospitalità della mia città non cambi» dice il sindaco Henriette Reker, eletta lo scorso ottobre mentre era in ospedale in coma farmacologico dopo essere stata accoltellata da un fanatico neonazista per le sue posizioni a favore dell'accoglienza ai profughi. «Noi abbiamo rafforzato i controlli, *abbiamo il progetto di installare nuove telecamer*e e di intensificare la comunicazione sociale. Le molestie sessuali sono un problema culturale. Dobbiamo *far passare* il messaggio che il ruolo della donna è cambiato e per questo dobbiamo coinvolgere le istituzioni e tutta la cittadinanza».
> 
> 
> ...


Dove vedi debolezza?
Io vedo forza.


----------



## nina (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino........benvenuta


Mi hai battuta sul tempo. Fra l'altro ho l'idea che Tara identifichi il concetto di emancipazione con lo scopare in giro per forza.


----------



## mistral (20 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Insane io sono molto infedele,e ti spiego questo.....non e' l'ex amante di tua moglie l'unico a non avere,alcun valore.
> E'nel dna del traditore-.
> Logico che per essere cosi'serve non avere il minimo scrupolo,e non pensare mai a quello che stai facendo.
> Conclusione...lui ha solo fatto il ''suo mestiere'',non ha la minima colpa,rifletti...


Mah,anche il ladro che entra in casa mia e mi deruba di tutti gli oggetti di valore fa solamente il suo mestiere .
E quindi? Stretta  di mano e complimenti?
Non è che se sei entrato perché hanno lasciato la porta aperta non hai colpe.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,anche il ladro che entra in casa mia e mi deruba di tutti gli oggetti di valore fa solamente il suo mestiere .
> E quindi? Stretta  di mano e complimenti?
> Non è che se sei entrato perché hanno lasciato la porta aperta non hai colpe.


Se ti hanno invitato e la collana di diamanti te l'hanno regalato però si


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me pare evidente.
> Non mi imbarco mai in discussioni politiche.
> Comunque W il Milan.


Ti porto un esempio:
i miei vicini di casa stranieri non hanno pagato l'affitto per 5 anni.
Hanno figli minori per cui non puoi sfrattarli.
Ma hanno in casa una tv da 60 pollici, due auto etc.
Un giorno se ne vanno via senza dire nulla.
Mia figlia che era amica della loro figlia ci rimane male.
Cambiano casa per fare lo stesso gioco altrove.
Il padrone di casa mi racconta tutto.
Lui ha perso anni di affitto non pagato, spese giudiziarie, il condominio ha dovuto anticipare anni di spese condominiali perché lui a sua volta non ce la faceva a pagare.
E' di destra pretendere che chi non paga l'affitto non possa continuare a stare in un appartamento?
Di sinistra sarebbe al limite prevedere per chi ha difficoltà economiche e minori l'assegnazione di case popolari.
In ogni caso, questa è la "forza" di uno stato.
Che evita che ognuno si faccia giustizia da sé.


----------



## ologramma (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La colpa è mia troppo troglodita per intervenire nei vs. Colti discorsi. Chiedo umilmente scusa.


sapessi io come mi trovo in difficoltà nel tradurre questi alti pensieri


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove vedi debolezza?
> Io vedo forza.


Di fronte alle violenze... ci si "augura"?
Di fronte alle violenze ci si impone.
Se domani un tradito butta manifesta l'intenzione di buttare acido addosso all'amante o alla moglie, io non mi auguro che rinsavisca e comprenda i nostri valori.
Lo fermo. Lo denuncio.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto, perfetto.:up:
> 
> 
> 
> Sputtanalo con la moglie, se ce l'ha. Io l'ho fatto e mi è sempre sembrato il minimo sindacale.


E a proposito...

Cosa ci si guadagna con la vendetta me lo dovete spiegare.
Sarete migliori dopo?
Avrete dato una mano al mondo?
Nessuno di noi deve improvvisarsi giustiziere perché nessuno di noi è giudice.
Siamo stati traditi e il nostro compito, l'UNICO, è accettare di stare o allontanarsi da nostra moglie.
Nient'altro.
Le vendette lasciatele da parte che non servono a nessuno e portano solo ALTRI danni.
Mal comune mezzo gaudio è un proverbio adatto per i deboli.
Siate forti.


----------



## mistral (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti hanno invitato e la collana di diamanti te l'hanno regalato però si


E tu la accetti,la indossi e la sfoggi  se sai benissimo che è stata rubata,anzi sei stata complice del furto?


----------



## nina (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E a proposito...
> 
> Cosa ci si guadagna con la vendetta me lo dovete spiegare.
> Sarete migliori dopo?
> ...


Io sono stata tentata di sputtanare la mia ex con le nuove amiche a cui dice di volere uno sproposito di bene e dir loro: "questa è la sua vera faccia, lei è abituata ad usare gli altri e ve lo dimostrerà alla prima occasione".
Ho desistito giusto perché non riesco a odiarla e non mi piace passare per stronza e livorosa.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E tu la accetti,la indossi e la sfoggi  se sai benissimo che è stata rubata,anzi sei stata complice del furto?


Da chi è stata rubata?
La collana era di chi me l'ha regalata


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ti porto un esempio:
> i miei vicini di casa stranieri non hanno pagato l'affitto per 5 anni.
> Hanno figli minori per cui non puoi sfrattarli.
> Ma hanno in casa una tv da 60 pollici, due auto etc.
> ...


Ma certo.
L'hanno fatto due miei vicini, condomini, non pagando le spese condominiali per più di un decennio. Italiani, ovviamente. Procedura lunga e farraginosa per ottenere pignoramento, vendita all'asta. Il condominio non è stato interamente risarcito.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Di fronte alle violenze... ci si "augura"?
> Di fronte alle violenze ci si impone.
> Se domani un tradito butta manifesta l'intenzione di buttare acido addosso all'amante o alla moglie, io non mi auguro che rinsavisca e comprenda i nostri valori.
> Lo fermo. Lo denuncio.


Non conosco il tedesco. 
In verità nessuna lingua bene. Però conosco diverse persone che fanno traduzione dall'inglese e mi hanno detto che molto spesso la difficoltà perché non vi sia tradimento nella traduzione è rendere delle forme retoriche che all'interno di una cultura hanno un significato che non mantengono in un'altra.
È noto il modo inglese di non dire mai direttamente, ad esempio.
Per cui io non mi azzardo a fare una valutazione politica e men che meno psicologica su una traduzione da una lingua di cui conosco più o meno würstel. 

Nel caso particolare trattandosi di  denunce contro ignoti, comunque, mi pare difficile attuare provvedimenti che non siano che preventivi.


----------



## mistral (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da chi è stata rubata?
> La collana era di chi me l'ha regalata


A volte invidio  sinceramente certe capacità di auto assoluzione .Eppure tanto tempo fa mi pare di aver letto di una donna che si vergognava di fronte alla moglie dell'amante che in lacrime le raccontava disperata della malattia del marito.
Se era stato uno scambio lecito,perché provare imbarazzo o vergogna?
Farfalla ,in questi casi bisogna accettare di essere stati complici di un atto scorretto .Legoslativamante parlando,i complici sono rei quasi quanti il colpevole.
Se per prendere la collana si deve nascondersi in un motel e stare attenti a non farsi beccare direi che la dice lunga sulla non responsabilità di indossarla.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> L'hanno fatto due miei vicini, condomini, non pagando le spese condominiali per più di un decennio. Italiani, ovviamente. Procedura lunga e farraginosa per ottenere pignoramento, vendita all'asta. Il condominio non è stato interamente risarcito.


Ecco la nostra debolezza.
Lo so benissimo che l'abbiamo fatto noi italiani.
E che gli stranieri sanno che possono farlo perché possiamo farlo noi.
Infatti il problema non sono loro, ma noi.

Altro esempio. Discussione su volontari dell'oratorio su alcuni ragazzi musulmani che bestemmiano all'interno degli spazi che gestiscono.
il primo si incazza perché loro musulmani vengono a bestemmiare il nostro dio in chiesa  e se lo facessero a casa loro chissà cosa accadrebbe etc e li vorrebbe sbattere fuori.
Il secondo li giustifica dicendo che dobbiamo accoglierli, non fare come fanno loro nei loro paesi, che non possiamo mandarli via per questo.
Nessuno che ribadisce un concetto importante:
nessuno può permettersi di bestemmiare in oratorio.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E tu la accetti,la indossi e la sfoggi  se sai benissimo che è stata rubata,anzi sei stata complice del furto?


Il paragone, che è stato proposto più volte, è del tutto incongruo perché la collana non sceglie proprio niente ed è un oggetto di proprietà, niente a che fare con una persona.

Io mi sono posta il problema, ma la persona interessata alla persona impegnata che dovrebbe fare? Dire "mi piaci, ma cattiv* bambin* non si fa!"?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> A volte invidio  sinceramente certe capacità di auto assoluzione .Eppure tanto tempo fa mi pare di aver letto di una donna che si vergognava di fronte alla moglie dell'amante che in lacrime le raccontava disperata della malattia del marito.
> Se era stato uno scambio lecito,perché provare imbarazzo o vergogna?
> Farfalla ,in questi casi bisogna accettare di essere stati complici di un atto scorretto .Legoslativamante parlando,i complici sono rei quasi quanti il colpevole.
> Se per prendere la collana si deve nascondersi in un motel e stare attenti a non farsi beccare direi che la dice lunga sulla non responsabilità di indossarla.


Io so che non ho rubato nulla e lui non ha rubato nulla. Non è uno scambio lecito.
Entrambi abbiamo dato ad altri una parte di noi che avevamo promesso fosse in esclusiva dei rispettivi partner
io non mi sono mai autossolta. So che ho mancato a una promessa e so che ho mancato di rispetto a mio marito
Dopodichè sicuramente il mio tradimento è più grave di altri e la situazione è sicuramente più difficile da gestire
Quando scrivo non penso solo e sempre a me. in generale il furto comunque non c'è a meno che non si parli di violenza. Ma mi rendo conto che per chi è stato tradito è meglio dividere le colpe del proprio compagno con un'altra persona perchè diventa più facile accettare di non averlo lasciato come si vorrebbe forse fare.


----------



## ologramma (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> L'hanno fatto due miei vicini, condomini, non pagando le spese condominiali per più di un decennio. Italiani, ovviamente. Procedura lunga e farraginosa per ottenere pignoramento, vendita all'asta. Il condominio non è stato interamente risarcito.


anche nel mio c'è chi non paga ma con l'atto esecutivo si sono ravveduti c' è in gioco il quinto della pensione  ma poi bastava chiedere il blocco del conto corrente , ma se non hanno niente di niente la vedo dura credo che ci andrà di mezzo il proprietario dell'immobile.
La legge italiana è quella che è per tutelare le fasce deboli difende i paraculi, celo dice l'europa di essere più celeri nel pignorare  e qui da noi che si fa ? 
Meglio finirla qui se no mi va il sangue al cervello


----------



## mistral (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il paragone, che è stato proposto più volte, è del tutto incongruo perché la collana non sceglie proprio niente ed è un oggetto di proprietà, niente a che fare con una persona.
> 
> Io mi sono posta il problema, ma la persona interessata alla persona impegnata che dovrebbe fare? Dire "mi piaci, ma cattiv* bambin* non si fa!"?


Certo,come sarebbe corretto dire di no alla merce ricettata che ti piace e che a prezzo di mercato non ti potresti permettere.
Nessuno ti vieta di impossessarmene o di accettarla ma per favore almeno ammettiamo le nostre  colpe.
Ovviamante parliamo di persone scorrette e di comportamenti scorretti.
Mio marito si sente molto in colpa e prova vergogna anche  per ciò che ha contribuito ad infliggere all'altro ,a parti inverse quell'uomo potrebbe essere lui.
Quindi,facciamo ciò che ci pare ma diamo a cesare ciò che è di cesare che se un amante non si dovesse vergognare di prendere il regalo,lo farebbe in piazza.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io so che non ho rubato nulla e lui non ha rubato nulla. Non è uno scambio lecito.
> Entrambi abbiamo dato ad altri una parte di noi che avevamo promesso fosse in esclusiva dei rispettivi partner
> io non mi sono mai autossolta. So che ho mancato a una promessa e so che ho mancato di rispetto a mio marito
> Dopodichè sicuramente il mio tradimento è più grave di altri e la situazione è sicuramente più difficile da gestire
> Quando scrivo non penso solo e sempre a me. in generale il furto comunque non c'è a meno che non si parli di violenza. Ma mi rendo conto che per chi è stato tradito è meglio dividere le colpe del proprio compagno con un'altra persona perchè diventa più facile accettare di non averlo lasciato come si vorrebbe forse fare.


Suvvia sei traditrice quindi taci. Ecchecaz un po' di pudore.


----------



## ologramma (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo,come sarebbe corretto dire di no alla merce ricettata che ti piace e che a prezzo di mercato non ti potresti permettere.
> Nessuno ti vieta di impossessarmene o di accettarla ma per favore almeno ammettiamo le nostre  colpe.
> Ovviamante parliamo di persone scorrette e di comportamenti scorretti.
> Mio marito si sente molto in colpa e prova vergogna anche  per ciò che ha contribuito ad infliggere all'altro ,a parti inverse quell'uomo potrebbe essere lui.
> Quindi,facciamo ciò che ci pare ma diamo a cesare ciò che è di cesare che se un amante non si dovesse vergognare di prendere il regalo,lo farebbe in piazza.


ora nel forum c'è il discorso divino?
Si parla con le parabole , ma le cose dette chiare chiare              no?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco la nostra debolezza.
> Lo so benissimo che l'abbiamo fatto noi italiani.
> E che gli stranieri sanno che possono farlo perché possiamo farlo noi.
> Infatti il problema non sono loro, ma noi.
> ...


Ovviamente le bestemmie in italiano le hanno imparate dagli italiani...

Io credo che il problema sia sempre lo stesso ovvero di trovare un equilibrio dinamico tra codice materno e paterno che nella legislazione e nella prassi signica dare tutele ai deboli (chi non può permettersi di pagare) nei confronti dei meno deboli (perché un piccolo proprietario o un condominio non sono forti) senza che il debole (o presunto tale o che interpreta per comodità il ruolo) non se ne approfitti.
È di questi giorni la polemica per la stretta nei confronti di chi usufruisce della legge 104. Credo che ognuno abbia conoscenza di persone che la usano per weekend al mare, eppure nessuno ne ha accennato perché politicamente viene considerato più utile gridare allo scandalo nei confronti di chi ha una disabilità.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo,come sarebbe corretto dire di no alla merce ricettata che ti piace e che a prezzo di mercato non ti potresti permettere.
> Nessuno ti vieta di impossessarmene o di accettarla ma per favore almeno ammettiamo le nostre  colpe.
> Ovviamante parliamo di persone scorrette e di comportamenti scorretti.
> Mio marito si sente molto in colpa e prova vergogna anche  per ciò che ha contribuito ad infliggere all'altro ,a parti inverse quell'uomo potrebbe essere lui.
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ora nel forum c'è il discorso divino?
> Si parla con le parabole , ma le cose dette chiare chiare              no?


Qui si cazzeggia di fino. Zitto e impara


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il paragone, che è stato proposto più volte, è del tutto incongruo perché la collana non sceglie proprio niente ed è un oggetto di proprietà, niente a che fare con una persona.
> 
> Io mi sono posta il problema, ma la persona interessata alla persona impegnata che dovrebbe fare? Dire "mi piaci, ma cattiv* bambin* non si fa!"?


Infatti non capisco come si faccia parlare di furto di una persona pensante.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche nel mio c'è chi non paga ma con l'atto esecutivo si sono ravveduti c' è in gioco il quinto della pensione  ma poi bastava chiedere il blocco del conto corrente , ma se non hanno niente di niente la vedo dura credo che ci andrà di mezzo il proprietario dell'immobile.
> La legge italiana è quella che è per tutelare le fasce deboli *difende i paraculi*, celo dice l'europa di essere più celeri nel pignorare  e qui da noi che si fa ?
> Meglio finirla qui se no mi va il sangue al cervello


Sei più sintetico e diretto di me :up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo,come sarebbe corretto dire di no alla merce ricettata che ti piace e che a prezzo di mercato non ti potresti permettere.
> Nessuno ti vieta di impossessarmene o di accettarla ma per favore almeno ammettiamo le nostre  colpe.
> Ovviamante parliamo di persone scorrette e di comportamenti scorretti.
> Mio marito si sente molto in colpa e prova vergogna anche  per ciò che ha contribuito ad infliggere all'altro ,a parti inverse quell'uomo potrebbe essere lui.
> Quindi,facciamo ciò che ci pare ma diamo a cesare ciò che è di cesare che se un amante non si dovesse vergognare di prendere il regalo,lo farebbe in piazza.


Guarda che io ho chiesto concretamente come dirlo.


----------



## mistral (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io so che non ho rubato nulla e lui non ha rubato nulla. Non è uno scambio lecito.
> Entrambi abbiamo dato ad altri una parte di noi che avevamo promesso fosse in esclusiva dei rispettivi partner
> io non mi sono mai autossolta. So che ho mancato a una promessa e so che ho mancato di rispetto a mio marito
> Dopodichè sicuramente il mio tradimento è più grave di altri e la situazione è sicuramente più difficile da gestire
> Quando scrivo non penso solo e sempre a me. in generale il furto comunque non c'è a meno che non si parli di violenza. Ma mi rendo conto che per chi è stato tradito è meglio dividere le colpe del proprio compagno con un'altra persona perchè diventa più facile accettare di non averlo lasciato come si vorrebbe forse fare.


infatti l'altra l'ho lasciata con la mia benedizione e lui ha passato l'inferno.
Non sono io che me lo sono tenuto,ho fatto il peggio che potevo,se sopravviveva il posto se lo era guadagnato.
Avrei giurato che dopo un mese sarebbe scappato o si sarebbe buttato dal cavalcavia.
In ogni caso tu hai accettato di prendere qualcosa ,chiamiamola esclusività,patto  etc che sapevi fosse destinata ad un'altra ,fare  finta di non avere avuto un ruolo comprimario aiuta a togliersi di dosso qualche quintale di colpa che altrimenti una volta finita la storia d'amore ed unicorni sarebbe stata schiacciante.
Come vedi,serve anche a chi sta dall'altra parte per alleggerirsi coscienza fare finta che....


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco come si faccia parlare di furto di una persona pensante.


Certe volte vi "arravugliate" nelle parole e poi vi arrampicate sugli specchi. Mah


----------



## mistral (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei più sintetico e diretto di me :up:


Non ho capito,scusa .
Da cellulare tra un semaforo e l'altro mi viene complicato seguire


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> infatti l'altra l'ho lasciata con la mia benedizione e lui ha passato l'inferno.
> Non sono io che me lo sono tenuto,ho fatto il peggio che potevo,se sopravviveva il posto se lo era guadagnato.
> Avrei giurato che dopo un mese sarebbe scappato o si sarebbe buttato dal cavalcavia.
> In ogni caso tu hai accettato di prendere qualcosa ,chiamiamola esclusività,patto  etc che sapevi fosse destinata ad un'altra ,fare  finta di non avere avuto un ruolo comprimario aiuta a togliersi di dosso qualche quintale di colpa che altrimenti una volta finita la storia d'amore ed unicorni sarebbe stata schiacciante.
> Come vedi,serve anche a chi sta dall'altra parte per alleggerirsi coscienza fare finta che....


va bene


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non ho capito,scusa .
> Da cellulare tra un semaforo e l'altro mi viene complicato seguire


A chi impegnato ci prova (e ti piace) rispondi educatamente "no, grazie " come se ti facesse schifo?


----------



## mistral (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A chi impegnato ci prova (e ti piace) rispondi educatamente "no, grazie " come se ti facesse schifo?


 Beh,di norma dovrebbe essere così,magari senza fare la faccia da schifo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Beh,di norma dovrebbe essere così,magari senza fare la faccia da schifo.


 E se rispondi si stai rubando qualcosa o sta rubando qualcosa?


----------



## mistral (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> va bene


Forse non hai capito,io parlo di corresponsabilità.
Se io ritengo corresponsabile l'amante di mio marito,non toglie nulla alle colpe di lui .Non è che se i colpevoli di un reato sono due gli si dimezza la pena.
Ti faccio un esempio.
Se la moglie del tuo amante scoprisse della relazione extra del marito senza sapere chi sia stata l'altra,ti paleseresti?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito,io parlo di corresponsabilità.
> Se io ritengo corresponsabile l'amante di mio marito,non toglie nulla alle colpe di lui .Non è che se i colpevoli di un reato sono due gli si dimezza la pena.
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Se la moglie del tuo amante scoprisse della relazione extra del marito senza sapere chi sia stata l'altra,ti paleseresti?


No, anche perchè dovrei confessare a mio marito


----------



## ologramma (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, anche perchè dovrei confessare a mio marito


e che semo matti


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito,io parlo di corresponsabilità.
> Se io ritengo corresponsabile l'amante di mio marito,non toglie nulla alle colpe di lui .Non è che se i colpevoli di un reato sono due gli si dimezza la pena.
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Se la moglie del tuo amante scoprisse della relazione extra del marito senza sapere chi sia stata l'altra,ti paleseresti?


Con i se e con i ma......


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> *Non sei del piddi.....*
> Vero ,il potere dello stato deve essere più forte di qualunque agglomerato paramafioso (son nostalgico dell'URSS:anche lì però....), come pare sia in Danimarca; così mi dice um senegalese mio amico che ci ha vissuto. La polizia è giusta (quasi sempre), non corrotta (forse). I giudici danesi tengono moltissimo le difese degli immigrati (magari africani) vessati o discriminati o peggio malmenati dalla polizia medesima,alla stregua di quanto farebbero (i giudici -tutti?-) neo confronti degli autoctoni. Sappiamo che non è una dittatura il regime polito danese,che ci sono in Danimarca meno di un decimo degli abitanti del Belpaese e quindi tutto dovrebbe essere più facile. Anche a quella latitudine pare che gli abitanti siano suscettibili ed abbiano subito la mosca al naso,per questo il poliziotto tipo è 190 cm per  120 kg di muscoli....Ma soprattutto il bioritmo è condizionato dalla presenza (scarsa) del sole....eppure,il mio amico africano tornerebbe subito ad abitarci,anzi sta lavorando per farlo. Mah....



No. 
Per il resto, della Danimarca non so niente; ma la manifestazione suprema della forza è quando chi la detiene non ha bisogno di usarla: per questo, fino a non molto tempo fa, tutta la polizia britannica era disarmata (adesso ci sono anche reparti armati).


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Detta male, e mi correggerà @_twinpeaks_ che questa è materia sua, gli archetipi, il Padre e la Madre, gli antichi dei caduti quaggiù sono nel profondo, non sono frutto di semplici elaborazioni del pensiero successivo come lo sono i ruoli sociali su cui si sono costruite le funzioni sociali di maschio e femmina nei diversi tipi di società.
> 
> E non possono semplicemente essere cancellati...poichè risiedono in quello spazio profondo di ognuno di noi, ed è esattamente a quelle forze a cui facciamo riferimento, inconsciamente quando ci descriviamo il mondo e la nostra posizione nel mondo. Esistono, a prescindere da te e da me.
> 
> ...


Anche secondo me.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una visione politica, di destra, non è una interpretazione psicologica.


Secondo me no, ma mi posso sbagliare. Non sono infallibile, e non sono privo di pregiudizi, come tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

Fairman ha detto:


> Perdi  tempo, non solo tu, ma chi ha le tue stesse idee. Il verso sordo non è chi non sente, ma chi non vuol sentire.
> 
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo, la coscienza che citavi un paio di post indietro, è quella cosa che possediamo tutti, che ci giriamo come ci pare, e che Totò Tiina nel momento in cui gli mettevano le manette, disse testutalmente "io la coscenza a posto c'è l'ho"


Non mi era mai successo di dare un rosso al primo post di un nuovo utente
Di solito do il benvenuto


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2017)

Fairman ha detto:


> Perdi  tempo, non solo tu, ma chi ha le tue stesse idee. Il verso sordo non è chi non sente, ma chi non vuol sentire.
> 
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo, la coscienza che citavi un paio di post indietro, è quella cosa che possediamo tutti, che ci giriamo come ci pare, e che Totò Tiina nel momento in cui gli mettevano le manette, disse testutalmente "io la coscenza a posto c'è l'ho"




idiozia galattica


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi era mai successo di dare un rosso al primo post di un nuovo utente
> Di solito do il benvenuto


Dai, ognuno ha le proprie ragioni, un po' fortino con riina.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai, ognuno ha le proprie ragioni, un po' fortino con riina.


Infatti il rosso è per quello
Sul resto ho sempre rispettato le opinioni di tutti


----------



## Fairman (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi era mai successo di dare un rosso al primo post di un nuovo utente
> Di solito do il benvenuto


Non è il primo post, mi ha già dato il benvenuto, e ti ringrazio adesso per allora.

Per il rosso: Vivo d'altro come tutti, non ho niente di personale con nessuno, non giudico, esprimo solo delle valutazioni nella libertà di farlo come tutti quelli che scrivono qui

Sono sicuro di non aver offeso nessuno,  neanche Totò Riina, perchè anche lui ha la coscienza a posto.


----------



## Fairman (20 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> idiozia galattica


Non è che potessi aspettarmi gli applausi da te, era previsto


----------



## Fairman (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti il rosso è per quello
> Sul resto ho sempre rispettato le opinioni di tutti



Non è che volessi paragonare Riina a qualcuno che scrive qui.  

Se è passato questo messaggio, probabilmente perchè ho espresso male il pensiero me ne scuso con tutti, 

Quello che volevo dire è che anche una persona come lui con tutte le malefatte che ha sul groppone, si autoassolve.

Ecco, è l'autoassoluzione che non và, non è uno strumento corrretto perchè è di parte, non è neutrale, ed è fraudolento.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

Fairman ha detto:


> Non è il primo post, mi ha già dato il benvenuto, e ti ringrazio adesso per allora.
> 
> Per il rosso: Vivo d'altro come tutti, non ho niente di personale con nessuno, non giudico, esprimo solo delle valutazioni nella libertà di farlo come tutti quelli che scrivono qui
> 
> Sono sicuro di non aver offeso nessuno,  neanche Totò Riina, perchè anche lui ha la coscienza a posto.


Un altro che non giudica. Come siete ipocriti, mascherate il tutto "è una mia opinione ". Ma andate un po' a fare inculo
Questa è la mia opinione


----------



## Fairman (20 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un altro che non giudica. Come siete ipocriti, mascherate il tutto "è una mia opinione ". Ma andate un po' a fare inculo
> Questa è la mia opinione


Ti ringrazio, hai espresso il tuo giudizio con un'eleganza da accademia della crusca complimenti.

Io ho espresso il mio modo di vedere.

Giudicare significa emettere una sentenza cosa che non ho fatto, non ho espresso giudizi sulle persone, o su quello che fanno, ho solo descritto dal mio punto di vista, come l'essere umano si assolve sempre, qualunque sia le cose che fà dalla più piccola alla più, grande.

Mi dispiace se non trova la tua approvazione, ma io continuerò a vivere lo stesso.

Non sono pratico del posto dove mi hai mandato, ma se tu hai esperienza e vuoi descriverlo meglio, dillo pure.


----------



## Outdider (20 Giugno 2017)

Fairman ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, hai espresso il tuo giudizio con un'eleganza da accademia della crusca complimenti.
> 
> Io ho espresso il mio modo di vedere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

Fairman ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, hai espresso il tuo giudizio con un'eleganza da accademia della crusca complimenti.
> 
> Io ho espresso il mio modo di vedere.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda caso si parlava di farfalla. Io sono così. Punto


----------



## flower7700 (20 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Io, traditrice per natura, stufa di menzogne e giri di parole, da diversi anni schivo relazioni ufficiali. Dando l'immagine della donna in carriera, dal 2010 mi sono concentrata su me stessa riufiutando qualasisi impegno.
> 
> ...


Ciao Tara, io ho questo tipo di relazione, anche se per me le cose sono diverse perché non si tratta della solita scopata extra ma piuttosto è un'amicizia... in tutti i casi ho letto l'impossibile, anche da parte di coach sentimentali, e tutti dicono che se si inizia una storia con uno sposato bisogna solo essere coscienti che non ci sarà mai null'altro e si accetta questo oppure non si comincia nemmeno. Forse agli inizi si pensa di riuscire a tenere tutto sul piano fisico e non coinvolgersi ma temo sia una caratteristica tipica delle donne quella di coinvolgersi suo malgrado. 
Tu ti sei coinvolta ecco perché ora hai fastidio e dover fingere di non conoscerlo. Probabilmente lui è riuscito a penetrare nella tua corazza emotiva che ti eri creata e rischia di sgretolarla, forse per quello ora hai interrotto i rapporti, hai paura ti poterti innamorare col passare del tempo (e prenderlo in quel posto.... tu lo sai già che lui è un traditore e mai lascerà la moglie).


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E a proposito...
> 
> Cosa ci si guadagna con la vendetta me lo dovete spiegare.
> Sarete migliori dopo?
> ...


Non si guadagna granché ma forse si sta un pò meglio.
Per il resto ti rispondo con le parole di [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] sul punto, che più chiare non si può:

"L'abbiamo già detto in tutte le salse in tutti i luoghi in tutti i laghi. Non ci sono buone intenzioni nè cattive. 
C'è che c'è da fare qualcosa per se stessi, che fa bene a se stessi, che scarica, che fa sentire meno impotenti e imbecilli di quanto non si sia stati fino ad allora, che sa di giustizia (paradossalmente), che rimette in equilibrio (nella mente di chi ha subito) ciò che è stato stravolto da due persone fisiche, non dalla volontà del Cielo, perchè, molto semplicemente, fa bene a chi lo fa, se la si sente come una necessità. 

Perchè, poi, in un regime di scorrettezza totale un'azione tale, se anche fosse volta a farla minimamente pagare a chi è concausa del proprio male, dev'essere pesata con altro metro di giudizio rispetto a chi ha innescato il tutto? Perchè si auspica che chi è ferito ingiustamente si elevi al di sopra di ogni piccolezza dopo essere stato scaraventato nella palude delle bassezze più infime? Perchè? Perchè gli si chiede tanto? Non ha già subito abbastanza da potersi permettere anche una piccola soddisfazione, chiamiamola così, se gli fa bene? L'altro è uno sconosciuto sul suo stesso identico piano, anche se non lo sa. E non glielo va a dire un pettegolo qualsiasi per inzupparci il pane, ma qualcuno con le budella in mano. Se s'incazza con lui, fa male perchè evidentemente sta bene nel mondo della fantasia, ma in questo caso può liquidare tranquillamente il rivelatore come un megalomane e continuare la sua vita beata, no?"


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Beh,di norma dovrebbe essere così,magari senza fare la faccia da schifo.


Questa è teoria da parte di chi è stato tradito.
Ma allora io potrei chiedere perché gli altri traditi non applichino il mio metodo di chiudere con chi non ha rispettato i patti, così come si farebbe in qualsiasi società in affari.

Il fatto è che nella realtà chi è stato tradito considera che possa valere la pena di riprovarci perché comunque, considerati i pro e i contro, la trova una opzione migliore a quella di ritrovarsi solo a cercare faticosamente compagnia.
Allo stesso modo si può considerare di poter essere corresponsabile di un tradimento perché si valuta che sia meglio di restare ad aspettare qualcuno di altrettanto interessante libero.
Tutte le scelte nascono dalla ricerca di un equilibrio tra interesse personale e interesse altrui.
Anche accettando un lavoro lo togliamo al successivo aspirante che potrebbe avere più bisogno di noi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non si guadagna granché ma forse si sta un pò meglio.
> Per il resto ti rispondo con le parole di @_Andrea Lila_ sul punto, che più chiare non si può:
> 
> "L'abbiamo già detto in tutte le salse in tutti i luoghi in tutti i laghi. Non ci sono buone intenzioni nè cattive.
> ...


Si sta meglio perché ci si libera in parte del veleno, del male, della aggressività che abbiamo prodotto in seguito alla ferita narcisistica causata dal tradimento. Ma vomitare, evacuare il male, usando un altro come discarica emotiva, ci impedisce di vedere dove noi produciamo quel male e di capire meglio noi stessi.

Ad esempio la tua violenza, che condanniamo senza se e senza ma, tu non la condanni se non nella sua manifestazione fuori di te ma dentro la coppia, ma non nella sua origine, infatti adesso la riaffermi nei confronti di un fuori che è fuori dalla coppia. 
Perché quel fatto ti ha portato a produrre violenza per esorcizzare il dolore avresti dovuto scandagliarlo in terapia, ma non ci sei arrivato.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2017)

Fairman ha detto:


> non giudico,


Oooh.. ma certo che no.. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Lunga vita alla consapevolezza di quel che ci esce dalla bocca e dalle dita :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Fairman (20 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oooh.. ma certo che no.. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Lunga vita alla consapevolezza di quel che ci esce dalla bocca e dalle dita :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:




Se combattere contro i tuoi limiti è troppo impegnativo, giocaci.


----------



## arula (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino........benvenuta


grazie (spero non troppo brutale, ma ovviamente con gli altri mi viene più facile suggerire soluzioni che con me... a volte mi autoascolto però e a volte funziona ^-^)


----------



## mistral (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, anche perchè dovrei confessare a mio marito


No no,la moglie non dice nulla a tuo marito.
Ti dovresti solo palesare a lei per dirle che non c'entri nulla ,che hai la coscienza assolutamente a posto nei suoi riguardi e che non sei stata complice con lui di nulla.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non si guadagna granché ma forse si sta un pò meglio.


Però Jim... Al di là di tante vuote e frustrate dichiarazioni di intenti in questo senso, da parte di molti, destinate a restare aria.... Tu che invece davvero lo hai fatto, sarebbe davvero interessante (almeno x me) che tu descrivessi un po' la soddisfazione.
Quanto dura, se si sta allegri, se ci si sente realizzati..

Insomma... Tu che lo hai fatto, di "vendicarti" tu davvero che lo hai provato puoi portare la tua esperienza...

A me interesserebbe molto


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però Jim... Al di là di tante vuote e frustrate dichiarazioni di intenti in questo senso, da parte di molti, destinate a restare aria.... Tu che invece davvero lo hai fatto, sarebbe davvero interessante (almeno x me) che tu descrivessi un po' la soddisfazione.
> Quanto dura, se si sta allegri, se ci si sente realizzati..
> 
> Insomma... Tu che lo hai fatto, di "vendicarti" tu davvero che lo hai provato puoi portare la tua esperienza...
> ...


 a me no e non lo voglio leggere,a breve rivedro'la mia''amica'' e anche se si dice separata in casa(balla spaziale),non fatemi pensare ai mariti vendicativi...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a me no e non lo voglio leggere,a breve rivedro'la mia''amica'' e anche se si dice separata in casa(balla spaziale),non fatemi pensare ai mariti vendicativi...


Io invece sono interessato alle sensazioni del dopo

Se davvero subentra soddisfazione, gioia, sollievo

Quanto dura.. se subentra poi un vuoto..

Insomma, io sono avido di sensazioni, non di notizie

E Jim c'è le ha di quelle vere, perché lui lo ha provato.

Poi.. ovvio se a lui va bene scriverle, sennò pazienza

Massima libertà


----------



## zagor (20 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però Jim... Al di là di tante vuote e frustrate dichiarazioni di intenti in questo senso, da parte di molti, destinate a restare aria.... Tu che invece davvero lo hai fatto, sarebbe davvero interessante (almeno x me) che tu descrivessi un po' la soddisfazione.
> Quanto dura, se si sta allegri, se ci si sente realizzati..
> 
> Insomma... Tu che lo hai fatto, di "vendicarti" tu davvero che lo hai provato puoi portare la tua esperienza...
> ...



ti racconterò cosa ho fatto io solo per un sospetto, sia pur suffragato da una serie di indizi molto pesanti. Gli ho fatto perdere il lavoro, poi gli ho fatto terra bruciata intorno. Ha cambiato città ed Università. Naturalmente non avrebbe mai immaginato che aveva  provato a pestare i piedi ad uno che gli poteva rompere la testa. Non ho nessun rimpianto, anzi. Può ritenersi fortunato che nonostante tutte le mie ricerche io non sia mai riuscito a trovare una prova decisiva del misfatto. Quindi, stando hai fatti, ho deciso di reagire solo per il tentativo.


----------



## Fairman (20 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> ti racconterò cosa ho fatto io solo per un sospetto, sia pur suffragato da una serie di indizi molto pesanti. Gli ho fatto perdere il lavoro, poi gli ho fatto terra bruciata intorno. Ha cambiato città ed Università. Naturalmente non avrebbe mai immaginato che aveva  provato a pestare i piedi ad uno che gli poteva rompere la testa. Non ho nessun rimpianto, anzi. Può ritenersi fortunato che nonostante tutte le mie ricerche io non sia mai riuscito a trovare una prova decisiva del misfatto. Quindi, stando hai fatti, ho deciso di reagire solo per il tentativo.


Se posso, la reazione di tua moglie?


----------



## mistral (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è teoria da parte di chi è stato tradito.
> Ma allora io potrei chiedere perché gli altri traditi non applichino il mio metodo di chiudere con chi non ha rispettato i patti, così come si farebbe in qualsiasi società in affari.
> 
> Il fatto è che nella realtà chi è stato tradito considera che possa valere la pena di riprovarci perché comunque, considerati i pro e i contro, la trova una opzione migliore a quella di ritrovarsi solo a cercare faticosamente compagnia.
> ...


Ma io parlavo SEMPLICEMENTE di rendersi conto di essere CORRESPONSABILI  ,parlavo di coscienza e cosucce di questo tipo e non che non sia lecito prendersi cio che si vuole per proprio piacere.
Era dare ad ogni cosa il suo nome senza zuccherare la supposta.Non ho condannato nessuno e non lo condanno,ma raccontarsi la storia di non c'entrare nulla quando ci si infila nel letto (nascondendosi) di un'altra/altro che ha una vita di coppia con qualcun altro ,mi fa sorridere.
Non mi ci vedo ad andare davanti alla moglie del mio amante a sfoggiare senza remore il regalo che suo marito mi ha fatto ,in realtà nessun traditore l'ho visto fare una cosa del genere.Generalmente si scappa e ci si dilegua come ladri.Evidentemente la provenienza illecita  del regalo la si percepisce eccome .
Se si fosse convinti di essere del tutto puliti ci si comporterebbe diversamente.Questo voglio dire.
Poi ognuno scopa con chi vuole e la coscienza se la istruisce come meglio crede.
Io non sono contro al farmi l'amante ma tendo ad essere consapevole di CONTRIBUIRE a fare del male anche a sua moglie.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> ti racconterò cosa ho fatto io solo per un sospetto, sia pur suffragato da una serie di indizi molto pesanti. Gli ho fatto perdere il lavoro, poi gli ho fatto terra bruciata intorno. Ha cambiato città ed Università. Naturalmente non avrebbe mai immaginato che aveva  provato a pestare i piedi ad uno che gli poteva rompere la testa. Non ho nessun rimpianto, anzi. Può ritenersi fortunato che nonostante tutte le mie ricerche io non sia mai riuscito a trovare una prova decisiva del misfatto. Quindi, stando hai fatti, ho deciso di reagire solo per il tentativo.


Sensazioni tue.. non fatti

A me interessa cosa si prova dopo

Non cosa si fa..

Dopo sei stato felice? 

E' durata molto questa felicità? A cosa potresti paragonarla?

Ripensandoci oggi ti ritorna una sorta di allegria e gioia?

Sensazioni. Io sono interessato alle sensazioni

I fatti, la cronaca, mi interessano pochissimo


----------



## zagor (20 Giugno 2017)

Fairman ha detto:


> Se posso, la reazione di tua moglie?



Terribile. Dopo che l'ho allontanato ha fatto fuoco&fiamme. Si è sempre professata innocente ed io non sono mai riuscito a smentirla con delle prove. Tuttavia, più di un pensierino al tipo in questione doveva averlo fatto. Onestamente il nostro rapporto non si è più ripreso, anche se neanche prima era più una favola. In ogni caso, le cose sono sistemate in modo che se lei si comporterà da persona seria fino a quando ci saranno i figli piccoli e poi anche più grandi da aiutare, continuerà a vivere da gran signora.


Skorpio ha detto:


> Sensazioni tue.. non fatti
> 
> A me interessa cosa si prova dopo
> 
> ...



si, onestamente devo ammettere che essere riuscito ad annichilirlo, pur utilizzando metodi che non esito a definire vergognosi, mi ha procurato un grande ed intimo piacere. Mi ritengo, a torto od a ragione una persona mite e buona ed avrei accettato con decorosa tristezza di essere lasciato da mia moglie, (purtroppo anche i grandi amori finiscono e non è scritto da nessuna parte che due persone debbano invecchiare in modo "omogeneo". Ad oggi pur essendoci pochi anni di differenza, lei sembra che abbia la metà dei miei anni: trovo quasi normale che sia oggetto di continui complimenti ed abbia uno stuolo di ammiratori), ma solo se si fosse comportata correttamente. Naturalmente la presenza dei figli piccoli mi ha fatto optare per la reazione a me più conveniente, ma nessuno aveva obbligato il tizio a provarci a casa mia.


----------



## Fairman (20 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Terribile. Dopo che l'ho allontanato ha fatto fuoco&fiamme. Si è sempre professata innocente ed io non sono mai riuscito a smentirla con delle prove. Tuttavia, più di un pensierino al tipo in questione doveva averlo fatto. Onestamente il nostro rapporto non si è più ripreso, anche se neanche prima era più una favola. In ogni caso, le cose sono sistemate in modo che se lei si comporterà da persona seria fino a quando ci saranno i figli piccoli e poi anche più grandi da aiutare, continuerà a vivere da gran signora.
> 
> 
> 
> si, onestamente devo ammettere che essere riuscito ad annichilirlo, pur utilizzando metodi che non esito a definire vergognosi, mi ha procurato un grande ed intimo piacere. Mi ritengo, a torto od a ragione una persona mite e buona ed avrei accettato con decorosa tristezza di essere lasciato da mia moglie, (purtroppo anche i grandi amori finiscono e non è scritto da nessuna parte che due persone debbano invecchiare in modo "omogeneo". Ad oggi pur essendoci pochi anni di differenza, lei sembra che abbia la metà dei miei anni: trovo quasi normale che sia oggetto di continui complimenti ed abbia uno stuolo di ammiratori), ma solo se si fosse comportata correttamente. Naturalmente la presenza dei figli piccoli mi ha fatto optare per la reazione a me più conveniente, ma nessuno aveva obbligato il tizio a provarci a casa mia.


Chi comincia una guerra deve aspettarsi delle perdite, chi viene attaccato ha diritto a difendersi e ad offendere.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Queste metafore dovrebbero fare riflettere chi le usa.


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una visione politica, di destra, non è una interpretazione psicologica.


Infatti....ho scritto che non è del piddi ..


----------



## Fairman (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste metafore dovrebbero fare riflettere chi le usa.



Hai perfettamente ragione, magari concordare le fasce orarie in modo da non disturbare i piccioncini


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da chi è stata rubata?
> La collana era di chi me l'ha regalata


Io sono mia,eh!


----------



## spleen (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste metafore dovrebbero fare riflettere chi le usa.


Lo conosci il detto - Tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito - ?

Di cosa parliamo? Della liceità di difendere un rapporto magari in difficoltà o di sete di vendetta? Perchè cambia molto l'ottica e caso per caso in queste faccende. Ci sono degli estremi e delle cose eticamente lecite (secondo me) altre magari no.

Poi se discutiamo non di etica ma di eventi che succedono di cosa ci meravigliamo? Di essere stati morsi dal cane a cui abbiamo sottratto l'osso? (Cit. de Andrè).
Il politicamente corretto funziona bene con le idee, meno coi sentimenti.


----------



## trilobita (20 Giugno 2017)

*Ommioddio*

Ommioddio


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo conosci il detto - Tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito - ?
> 
> Di cosa parliamo? Della liceità di difendere un rapporto magari in difficoltà o di sete di vendetta? Perchè cambia molto l'ottica e caso per caso in queste faccende. Ci sono degli estremi e delle cose eticamente lecite (secondo me) altre magari no.
> 
> ...


Se una persona parla di guerra parla di sé.
Se una persona parla di merda parla di sé.
Se una persona parla di proprietà parla di sé.
Se una persona parla di sesso in termini disgustati parla di sé.
Tutto qui.


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

Citazione Originariamente Scritto da mistral Visualizza Messaggio 

Forse non hai capito,io parlo di corresponsabilità.
 Se io ritengo corresponsabile l'amante di mio marito,non toglie nulla alle colpe di lui .Non è che se i colpevoli di un reato sono due gli si dimezza la pena.
 Ti faccio un esempio.
 Se la moglie del tuo amante scoprisse della relazione extra del marito senza sapere chi sia stata l'altra,ti paleseresti?






farfalla ha detto:


> No, anche perchè dovrei confessare a mio marito


Insomma....tutto alla luce del sole,tutto regolare...traditori , di tutti i generi: Ladri in chiesa!


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> No.
> Per il resto, della Danimarca non so niente; ma la manifestazione suprema della forza è quando chi la detiene non ha bisogno di usarla: per questo, fino a non molto tempo fa, tutta la polizia britannica era disarmata (adesso ci sono anche reparti armati).


Lo stato ed i suoi rappresentanti devono essere autorevoli; ma per esserlo devono essere credibili , e per essere credibili devono dare il buon esempio:  per ciò non si può essere del piddi!


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2017)

Una domanda giuridicamente chi commette un tradimento come viene punito ???

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Fairman Visualizza Messaggio 

Perdi tempo, non solo tu, ma chi ha le tue stesse idee. Il verso sordo non è chi non sente, ma chi non vuol sentire.


 Ah, dimenticavo, la coscienza che citavi un paio di post indietro, è quella cosa che possediamo tutti, che ci giriamo come ci pare, e che Totò Tiina nel momento in cui gli mettevano le manette, disse testutalmente *"io la coscenza a posto c'è l'ho"*




farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi era mai successo di dare un rosso al primo post di un nuovo utente
> Di solito do il benvenuto




Tutto subito pensavo si trattasse del principe de Curtis  e Tina Pica.....poi , dal virgolettato ho realizzato che parlasse di Totò u curtu.....lui parla proprio cosi!


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona parla di guerra parla di sé.
> Se una persona parla di merda parla di sé.
> Se una persona parla di proprietà parla di sé.
> Se una persona parla di sesso in termini disgustati parla di sé.
> Tutto qui.


Questo è interessante... Ed è il fulcro

Territorio difeso

Invasore respinto...

Chissa quante donne ancora oggi, e magari a loro insaputa, sono solo per il loro uomo un semplice "territorio" inerme, da difendere alla bisogna, dal bellicoso invasore....

E non un essere pensante, decidente, consapevole...


----------



## nina (20 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Una domanda giuridicamente chi commette un tradimento come viene punito ???
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non viene punito perché non siamo nel Far West e il reato di concubinaggio è stato abolito troppo tardi per gli standard di un Paese civile. Adesso io capisco tutto, eh, ma si esagera, a un certo punto.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2017)

Tradimento non é solo con il partner...


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2017)

L'atto del tradire ... In tutte le sue forme


----------



## nina (20 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> L'atto del tradire ... In tutte le sue forme


E la risposta è sempre la stessa: non si legisla sulla sfera intima di un individuo, non è l'atto di un Paese civile.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2017)

Ma in uno stato civile chi commette un tradimento contro lo stato se gli va bene prende l'ergastolo.....


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Terribile. Dopo che l'ho allontanato ha fatto fuoco&fiamme. Si è sempre professata innocente ed io non sono mai riuscito a smentirla con delle prove. Tuttavia, più di un pensierino al tipo in questione doveva averlo fatto. Onestamente il nostro rapporto non si è più ripreso, anche se neanche prima era più una favola. In ogni caso, le cose sono sistemate in modo che se lei si comporterà da persona seria fino a quando ci saranno i figli piccoli e poi anche più grandi da aiutare, continuerà a vivere da gran signora.
> 
> 
> 
> si, onestamente devo ammettere che essere riuscito ad annichilirlo, pur utilizzando metodi che non esito a definire vergognosi, mi ha procurato un grande ed intimo piacere. Mi ritengo, a torto od a ragione una persona mite e buona ed avrei accettato con decorosa tristezza di essere lasciato da mia moglie, (purtroppo anche i grandi amori finiscono e non è scritto da nessuna parte che due persone debbano invecchiare in modo "omogeneo". Ad oggi pur essendoci pochi anni di differenza, lei sembra che abbia la metà dei miei anni: trovo quasi normale che sia oggetto di continui complimenti ed abbia uno stuolo di ammiratori), ma solo se si fosse comportata correttamente. Naturalmente la presenza dei figli piccoli mi ha fatto optare per la reazione a me più conveniente, ma nessuno aveva obbligato il tizio a provarci a casa mia.


Tu hai compreso il motivo della rabbia di tua moglie?

Pensi fosse esclusivamente un discorso innocente/colpevole?

Hai pensato a questa sua reazione furiosa?

Te la aspettavi..? O cosa ti aspettavi come reazione da lei, a seguito Delle tue iniziative?


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2017)

Tradire é sentirsi Giuda ... Se parliamo cristianamente ... E poi ci sono molti altri esempi di tradimento che mi stufa scrivere dal cellulare


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Una domanda giuridicamente chi commette un tradimento come viene punito ???
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Se provato,con l'addebito nella separazione.....


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Una domanda giuridicamente chi commette un tradimento come viene punito ???
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Cintolate nel culo, alla presenza del parentado

Tante quanti sono gli orgasmi che ha avuto con l'amante

E dopo, tutti a mangiare la pizza


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cintolate nel culo, alla presenza del parentado
> 
> Tante quanti sono gli orgasmi che ha avuto con l'amante
> 
> E dopo, tutti a mangiare la pizza


Si..  ma chi paga?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si..  ma chi paga?


Questo il legislatore non lo ha detto.

Una circolare ministeriale ha precisato che in assenza di specifiche disposizioni ognuno dovrebbe pagarsi il suo


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo il legislatore non lo ha detto.
> 
> Una circolare ministeriale ha precisato che in assenza di specifiche disposizioni ognuno dovrebbe pagarsi il suo


Alla romana....


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> ti racconterò cosa ho fatto io solo per un sospetto, sia pur suffragato da una serie di indizi molto pesanti. Gli ho fatto perdere il lavoro, poi gli ho fatto terra bruciata intorno. Ha cambiato città ed Università. Naturalmente non avrebbe mai immaginato che aveva  provato a pestare i piedi ad uno che gli poteva rompere la testa. Non ho nessun rimpianto, anzi. Può ritenersi fortunato che nonostante tutte le mie ricerche io non sia mai riuscito a trovare una prova decisiva del misfatto. Quindi, stando hai fatti, ho deciso di reagire solo per il tentativo.


Oh [MENTION=6355]zagor[/MENTION], a me m'hanno massacrato perché l'ho detto alla moglie, ma tu m'hai di gran lunga superato !


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però Jim... Al di là di tante vuote e frustrate dichiarazioni di intenti in questo senso, da parte di molti, destinate a restare aria.... Tu che invece davvero lo hai fatto, sarebbe davvero interessante (almeno x me) che tu descrivessi un po' la soddisfazione.
> Quanto dura, se si sta allegri, se ci si sente realizzati..
> 
> Insomma... Tu che lo hai fatto, di "vendicarti" tu davvero che lo hai provato puoi portare la tua esperienza...
> ...


Premesso che qui il campione mondiale di vendetta è Zagor e non certo il sottoscritto  posso dirti che non mi sono pentito- nè me ne pento, a ormai tre anni di distanza- di aver fatto quello che ho fatto. La moglie del tizio se mi incontra per strada mi saluta sempre cordialmente, e ricordo ancora gli innumerevoli 'grazie' che mi disse quando la incontrai per raccontarle quello che sapevo.
Prima di giudicare bisognerebbe forse ricordare degli episodi che hanno preceduto la scoperta del tradimento, utili forse a chiarire che il tipo ha avuto il minimo di quello che si meritava.
Perché vedi...a fare certe cose si è sempre in due, però se ti chiamo per chiedere 'spiegazioni' e al telefono hai un fare sbruffone ed arrogante poi credo sia abbastanza normale che tu venga colpito dove ti può far male.
Soddisfazione : quando ci penso credo di aver fatto bene. E mi sarei sentito un coglione qualora non gli avessi procurato in qualche modo un 'fastidio'.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Fairman Visualizza Messaggio
> 
> Perdi tempo, non solo tu, ma chi ha le tue stesse idee. Il verso sordo non è chi non sente, ma chi non vuol sentire.
> 
> ...


Ti sto simpatica eh


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è interessante... Ed è il fulcro
> 
> Territorio difeso
> 
> Invasore respinto...


Saremo modernissimi, ma la difesa del territorio e respingere l'invasore sono una costante nella storia dell'uomo.
Pagheremo amaramente questa follia, tutti. A prescindere dall'essere o meno favorevoli.
La natura non è democratica, è gerarchica. E si vendica.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Saremo modernissimi, ma la difesa del territorio e respingere l'invasore sono una costante nella storia dell'uomo.
> Pagheremo amaramente questa follia, tutti. A prescindere dall'essere o meno favorevoli.
> La natura non è democratica, è gerarchica. E si vendica.


Bellissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Saremo modernissimi, ma la difesa del territorio e respingere l'invasore sono una costante nella storia dell'uomo.
> Pagheremo amaramente questa follia, tutti. A prescindere dall'essere o meno favorevoli.
> La natura non è democratica, è gerarchica. E si vendica.


Spero che nessuno mi consideri mai il suo territorio


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo conosci il detto - Tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito - ?
> 
> Di cosa parliamo? Della liceità di difendere un rapporto magari in difficoltà o di sete di vendetta? Perchè cambia molto l'ottica e caso per caso in queste faccende. Ci sono degli estremi e delle cose eticamente lecite (secondo me) altre magari no.
> 
> ...


La prima -  e unica -  persona che non ha difeso - se proprio vogliamo usare questo termine - il rapporto è stato il coniuge che ha tradito. Ed è con lui che devo confrontarmi.
Chi se ne frega dell'amante: non me lo sono sposato, non ci ho fatto un figlio, non me lo porto a letto, non ci mangio insieme, è un perfetto estraneo.
E tale deve restare.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Una domanda giuridicamente chi commette un tradimento come viene punito ???
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non è un reato.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tradire é sentirsi Giuda ... Se parliamo cristianamente ... E poi ci sono molti altri esempi di tradimento che mi stufa scrivere dal cellulare


Ok. Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.
Chi non ha mai "desiderato la donna d'altri'" si erga a giudice.
Chi si sente giusto elevi giudizio.
Ma non si lamenti poi di quando e come verrà giudicato a sua volta.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Saremo modernissimi, ma la difesa del territorio e respingere l'invasore sono una costante nella storia dell'uomo.
> Pagheremo amaramente questa follia, tutti. A prescindere dall'essere o meno favorevoli.
> La natura non è democratica, è gerarchica. E si vendica.


Sinceramente non considero mia moglie un territorio mio. 
Per cui non vedo l'amante come un invasore.
Altrimenti dovrei pensare di avere sposato una bambola gonfiabile, non una persona.
Con la sua volontà che un pezzo di plastica non può possedere.


----------



## Fairman (21 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero che nessuno mi consideri mai il suo territorio


Prima o poi capiterà

Grazie per questo'altro rosso che mi darai


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2017)

Fairman ha detto:


> Prima o poi capiterà
> 
> Grazie per questo'altro rosso che mi darai


Non vedo perché non hai detto nulla di offensivo e comunque deve passare un po' di tempo prima che riesca a dartene  un altro 

Non ho capito comunque cosa intendi


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cintolate nel culo, alla presenza del parentado
> 
> Tante quanti sono gli orgasmi che ha avuto con l'amante
> 
> E dopo, tutti a mangiare la pizza


Ripeto nella storia come vengono trattati i traditori?? .. in qualunque angolo  del pianeta un traditore  contro lo stato viene punito minimo con l'ergastolo.  .. il tradimento e una delle peggiori azioni che l'essere umano è libero di compiere. Ora voi volete giustificare il traditore ?
Le persone civili parlano discutono rivedono i contratti che hanno firmato, non tradiscono. E poi se a un tradito gli prendono i 5 minuti e si vendica del tradimento-  "a no la vendetta non ti fa stare bene" ...... "Se gli meni sei peggio".
Ma in amore tutto è possibile ci sono traditori che vengono  perdonati ..
quindi Traditori non cercate giustificazioni ma piuttosto cercate di riparare in tutti i modi se possibile il male che avete portato nell'anima di chi vi ha voluto bene..  Buongiorno


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.
> Chi non ha mai "desiderato la donna d'altri'" si erga a giudice.
> Chi si sente giusto elevi giudizio.
> Ma non si lamenti poi di quando e come verrà giudicato a sua volta.


Nessuno giudica ma in tutta la letteratura mondiale come viene visto chi tradisce (non solo tradimento uomo donna )


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Premesso che qui il campione mondiale di vendetta è Zagor e non certo il sottoscritto  posso dirti che non mi sono pentito- nè me ne pento, a ormai tre anni di distanza- di aver fatto quello che ho fatto. La moglie del tizio se mi incontra per strada mi saluta sempre cordialmente, e ricordo ancora gli innumerevoli 'grazie' che mi disse quando la incontrai per raccontarle quello che sapevo.
> Prima di giudicare bisognerebbe forse ricordare degli episodi che hanno preceduto la scoperta del tradimento, utili forse a chiarire che il tipo ha avuto il minimo di quello che si meritava.
> Perché vedi...a fare certe cose si è sempre in due, però se ti chiamo per chiedere 'spiegazioni' e al telefono hai un fare sbruffone ed arrogante poi credo sia abbastanza normale che tu venga colpito dove ti può far male.
> Soddisfazione : quando ci penso credo di aver fatto bene. E mi sarei sentito un coglione qualora non gli avessi procurato in qualche modo un 'fastidio'.


io non ho molta fiducia in chi si pente facilmente, parlo di fiducia epidermica, emozionale, perché sono persone che comunque frequento con piacere a tanti livelli

epperò io ti chiedevo qualcosa di diverso, non tanto una minicronistoria, ma se ti riusciva di descrivere meglio questa "soddisfazione" che tante volte si porta a spasso in certe discussioni, quando si parla di questo tema

poi.. la situazione che hai descritto è anche interessante, devo dire la verità (lui arrogante e sbeffeggiante)

e credimi, non è che mi interessa dire che sei stato bravo e hai fatto bene, oppure hai sbagliato e hai fatto male, non sono queste le cose che mi interessa scambiare... 

come hai fatto.. hai fatto, bene o male che sia stato, io sono interessato alle emozioni e alle sensazioni interne che hai provato.... questa soddisfazione che a volte sento che si dice in giro.. di cui tutti parlano, ma che alla fine nessuno riesce a descrivere, o magari a paragonare a qualche altra soddisfazione che si può aver provato

non so.. tipo un bel voto a un esame universitario, o ricevere un bel regalo.. 

ecco.. io sono interessato alla soddisfazione.. ma ancora con queste tue righe non riesco a vederla descritta..

forse sono io che non mi spiego


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Saremo modernissimi, ma la difesa del territorio e respingere l'invasore sono una costante nella storia dell'uomo.
> Pagheremo amaramente questa follia, tutti. A prescindere dall'essere o meno favorevoli.
> La natura non è democratica, è gerarchica. E si vendica.


la difesa del territorio non è nulla di spregievole.. e non ci trovo nulla di male, sinceramente

anche quando la propria donna è considerata il proprio territorio, e chi "varca la soglia" peggio per lui

a me non fa ne caldo ne freddo... e ho frequentato in passato persone che avevano questa concezione del proprio partner, anche femmine devo dire... rispetto al loro uomo. E mi ci sono trovato benissimo

ma erano persone che avevano la piena consapevolezza di questo, e lo dicevano senza paura e in piena coscienza.

e cioè dicevano: lui è mio e te non lo guardi così
oppure: lei è mia, e tu non ti ci scambi il numero dei telefono

e anche dall'altra parte c'era questa consapevolezza, ed era accettata e in molti casi con lusinga

chiaramente, limpidamente, senza se e senza ma

quello che mi fa specie è chi, nei fatti considera magari la propria donna (o il proprio uomo) una propria proprietà privata, ma a discorsi ne parla come di una donna (o uomo) perfettamente autonomi, indipendenti, che scelgono liberamente, capaci di pensare e decidere senza interferenze né condizionamento alcuno..

quindi... come dici tu.. respingere l'invasore non è un problema, e non è nemmeno una cosa negativa

è un problema avere coscienza che c'è un territorio (non pensante e non decidente) da difendere (perché non si sa difendere da solo) e un invasore cattivo (che il territorio non sa arginare e da cui si farebbe asfaltare) da respingere

consapevolezza, appunto...

a me non piace più di tanto interagire con persone che la pensano come me

a me piace interagire con persone che sono consapevoli di quel che dicono , come appunto le persone che ho frequentato in passato, e che si.. dicevano senza problemi: lui/lei è MIA.. e il cellulare con lei non ce lo scambi

e la lei ne era consapevole, che non aveva nemmeno il potere di scambiarsi un cellulare con me. e gli stava bene cosi. 

ma era pienamente conscia, e non si dichiarava libera autonoma, emancipata, indipendente, etc.. etc....


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Nessuno giudica ma in tutta la letteratura mondiale come viene visto chi tradisce (non solo tradimento uomo donna )


E' già complesso discutere di questo particolare ambito del tradimento che estenderlo a concetti troppo ampi rischia veramente di creare solo confusione.
Tutti quanti noi possiamo fare cose sbagliate.
La relazione extraconiugale o l'avere rapporti con una persona sposato non costituiscono reato.
La questione si risolve solo tra persone appartenenti alla stessa coppia, nella maniera più civile possibile.
Nessun tradimento può giustificare qualsiasi azione violenta o una vendetta.


----------



## trilobita (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' già complesso discutere di questo particolare ambito del tradimento che estenderlo a concetti troppo ampi rischia veramente di creare solo confusione.
> Tutti quanti noi possiamo fare cose sbagliate.
> La relazione extraconiugale o l'avere rapporti con una persona sposato non costituiscono reato.
> La questione si risolve solo tra persone appartenenti alla stessa coppia, nella maniera più civile possibile.
> Nessun tradimento può giustificare qualsiasi azione violenta o una vendetta.


Nemmeno il tradimento è giustificabile,forse devi trovare una forma diversa per definire vendette o rappresaglie che dir si voglia


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2017)

Ma a che serve giustificare un tradimento ...


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero che nessuno mi consideri mai il suo territorio


Non capisco come non si possa trovare allettante l'idea di essere considerate una cosa inerme di proprietà altrui.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La prima -  e unica -  persona che non ha difeso - se proprio vogliamo usare questo termine - il rapporto è stato il coniuge che ha tradito. Ed è con lui che devo confrontarmi. Chi se ne frega dell'amante: non me lo sono sposato, non ci ho fatto un figlio, non me lo porto a letto, non ci mangio insieme, è un perfetto estraneo. E tale deve restare.


 Il testa di cazzo con cui stava la mia ragazza tanti anni fa ha tentato in tutti i modi di farla desistere dallo stare con me, non ci è riuscito ma ha usato modi leciti ed illeciti per farlo, incluso un tentativo di manipolazione che quando avrò più tempo magari ti racconterò, perciò col cazzo che era un estraneo, e col cazzo che non c'entrava nel nostro rapporto e col cazzo che quando ci siamo difesi avrei dovuto lasciarla sola ad arrangiarsi.  Fatto salvo che quello che dici è sensato da un certo punto di vista, ritengo che qualsiasi rapporto che va a interferire con quello di altre persone ha un peso ed un significato. Qualsiasi cosa facciamo per aiutare gli altri o per nostro egoismo ha un significato per noi e per loro, come ho già detto con varie gradazioni. Illudersi che socialmente o eticamente la faccenda possa restare confinata non ha senso alcuno, nella realtà (apri un giornale) nè el pensiero comune. Sarebbe bene tenerne conto sempre per poi non prendere il morso dal padrone dell' osso e non guardare stralunati attorno per dire: - ma io non c' entro.... Riflettere sulle conseguenze delle proprie azioni non è prerogativa esclusiva solo di alcune persone, lo deve essere per tutti. E' una faccenda che si chiama responsabilità e che anche se è difficile da soppesare e aleatorio pensare non ci sia.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2017)

Poi da persone civili- una persona tradisce se poi  la controparte si  vendica  "senza provocare danni fisici  permanenti " diventa una persona cattiva.... Qualunque essere vivente nel momento che gli provochi dolore reagisce con una forza superiore al dolore provocato...""" Prova a stringere i coglioni a un cane mansueto ... al minimo ti stacca la mano '''...


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' già complesso discutere di questo particolare ambito del tradimento che estenderlo a concetti troppo ampi rischia veramente di creare solo confusione.
> Tutti quanti noi possiamo fare cose sbagliate.
> La relazione extraconiugale o l'avere rapporti con una persona sposato non costituiscono reato.
> La questione si risolve solo tra persone appartenenti alla stessa coppia, nella maniera più civile possibile.
> Nessun tradimento può giustificare qualsiasi azione violenta o una vendetta.


Razionalmente il tuo discorso non fa una piega.
Purtroppo però ci sono situazioni dove la razionalità cede il passo all'istinto, o molto più semplicemente ai sentimenti.
Se dovessimo applicare a tutte le nostre scelte quella più consona alla ragione avremmo fatto TUTTI scelte differenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> la difesa del territorio non è nulla di spregievole.. e non ci trovo nulla di male, sinceramente
> 
> anche quando la propria donna è considerata il proprio territorio, e chi "varca la soglia" peggio per lui
> 
> ...


Ot un post così lungo scritto alle 6.30 ....io alle 6.30 so a malapena chi sono  coraggioso ...fine Ot


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi da persone civili- una persona tradisce se poi  la controparte si  vendica  "senza provocare danni fisici  permanenti " diventa una persona cattiva.... Qualunque essere vivente nel momento che gli provochi dolore reagisce con una forza superiore al dolore provocato...""" Prova a stringere i coglioni a un cane mansueto ... al minimo ti stacca la mano '''...


Ma non è ne buona ne cattiva.. è una persona umana..

Ripeto, il punto di interesse x me non è se gli stacca i coglioni con un trincetto, o se gli sequestra il nipotino e se lo incula 3 settimane di fila, o se gli avvelena il cane con la polpetta avvelenata, o se gli brucia la casa...

In questo contesto, in questo forum, per me sono cose di nessun rilievo

Aria in circolazione... E basta.

A me interesserebbe una descrizione dettagliata della "soddisfazione" che ciò procura a chi lo avesse fatto.

Quanto dura, se si ha voglia di andare a ballare, se si fischietta x strada... O si saltella x settimane x i campi di grano..

Ma questa descrizione dettagliata non arriva..   ....

E allora deduco (ma è una deduzione che attende smentita) che tutta sta infinita soddisfazione è solo nella testa di chi ne parla, ma non addosso.

MA attendo smentite.. e descrizioni.. se qualcuno le avesse e gli facesse piacere farne


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ot un post così lungo scritto alle 6.30 ....io alle 6.30 so a malapena chi sono  coraggioso ...fine Ot


Buongiorno 

Eh.. il gatto mi è venuto a rompere i coglioni presto stamani.. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il testa di cazzo con cui stava la mia ragazza tanti anni fa ha tentato in tutti i modi di farla desistere dallo stare con me, non ci è riuscito ma ha usato modi leciti ed illeciti per farlo, incluso un tentativo di manipolazione che quando avrò più tempo magari ti racconterò, perciò col cazzo che era un estraneo, e col cazzo che non c'entrava nel nostro rapporto e col cazzo che *quando ci siamo difesi avrei dovuto lasciarla sola ad arrangiarsi.*  Fatto salvo che quello che dici è sensato da un certo punto di vista, ritengo che qualsiasi rapporto che va a interferire con quello di altre persone ha un peso ed un significato. Qualsiasi cosa facciamo per aiutare gli altri o per nostro egoismo ha un significato per noi e per loro, come ho già detto con varie gradazioni. Illudersi che socialmente o eticamente la faccenda possa restare confinata non ha senso alcuno, nella realtà (apri un giornale) nè el pensiero comune. Sarebbe bene tenerne conto sempre per poi non prendere il morso dal padrone dell' osso e non guardare stralunati attorno per dire: - ma io non c' entro.... Riflettere sulle conseguenze delle proprie azioni non è prerogativa esclusiva solo di alcune persone, lo deve essere per tutti. E' una faccenda che si chiama responsabilità e che anche se è difficile da soppesare e aleatorio pensare non ci sia.


Il testa di cazzo era un ex. E tu e la tua ragazza  - hai scritto - vi siete difesi insieme da lui.
Ben diverso sarebbe stato se la tua ragazza avesse avuto una relazione con un estraneo senza dir niente a te e senza che in alcuna maniera il tuo amante potesse entrare in contatto con te.
Ogni persona è responsabile delle sue azioni nella misura in cui esse ledono il rapporto che si è costruito.
L'amante non ha alcun rapporto con te, è solo la persona con cui un elemento di una coppia decide di avere un rapporto extra. Se resta al suo posto, non si può avere nulla da rimproverargli, a mio parere. 
Diverso è il caso di chi al suo posto, come amante non ci sa stare.
Quello di mia moglie fece un regalo per il compleanno di mia figlia e maneggiò perché mia moglie si separasse da me e entrava in competizione con me per questo.
E io ebbi pure la sventura di averci a che fare: non puoi immaginare quanto ci si possa incazzare a vedere l'amante che scende dalla macchina dirigendosi verso di te  per dare spiegazioni prima che lo possa fare tua moglie. Se fosse rimasto in auto, avrei evitato una scenata anche contro di lui.
La questione era solo tra me e mia moglie ed è estremamente fastidioso trovarsi a dover dialogare con una terza persona.
Escludendo casi come questo, rimango della mia idea che l'amante non debba interessarci e che l'unica scelta possibile che un tradito deve fare è se restare o andarsene dalla coppia.
Tutto il resto non lo giustifico, anche e soprattutto tenendo conto delle violenze che sono conseguite ai tradimenti, che non ho alcuna intenzione di avallare o giustificare.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi da persone civili- una persona tradisce se poi  la controparte si  vendica  "senza provocare danni fisici  permanenti " diventa una persona cattiva.... Qualunque essere vivente nel momento che gli provochi dolore reagisce con una forza superiore al dolore provocato...""" Prova a stringere i coglioni a un cane mansueto ... al minimo ti stacca la mano '''...


Ci paragoniamo ai cani?


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io non ho molta fiducia in chi si pente facilmente, parlo di fiducia epidermica, emozionale, perché sono persone che comunque frequento con piacere a tanti livelli
> 
> epperò io ti chiedevo qualcosa di diverso, non tanto una minicronistoria, ma se ti riusciva di descrivere meglio questa "soddisfazione" che tante volte si porta a spasso in certe discussioni, quando si parla di questo tema
> 
> ...


Mi sono sentito...boh...sollevato ?
Non lo so.
So solo che mi è sembrato giusto farlo sentire a disagio con la moglie.
Perché finché ti limiti ad avere un rapporto extra con quella che è la mia compagna ok...stai facendo il tuo gioco con una persona disposta ad assecondarti.
Se però cerchi di scardinare il mio rapporto, se cerchi di mettere zizzania, se non perdi occasione per spalare merda su di me, se arrivi a dire il sottoscritto potrà vedere suo figlio ogni volta che vorrà (che carino, che gentile) io credo che il MINIMO ch'io possa fare è fare quello che ho fatto.
Dei tanti bei discorsi che leggo qui, tutti inzuppati di razionalità e psicologia, non so che farmene.
Perché prima di adottare un modello universale (e asettico, e inutile) bisognerebbe valutare caso per caso


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Razionalmente il tuo discorso non fa una piega.
> Purtroppo però ci sono situazioni *dove la razionalità cede il passo all'istinto*, o molto più semplicemente ai sentimenti.
> Se dovessimo applicare a tutte le nostre scelte quella più consona alla ragione avremmo fatto TUTTI scelte differenti.


Chiamiamola incapacità di controllare e gestire la propria aggressività.
Non è una qualità.
Ci si può anche rovinare la vita per questo.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi sono sentito...boh...sollevato ?
> Non lo so.
> So solo che mi è sembrato giusto farlo sentire a disagio con la moglie.
> Perché finché ti limiti ad avere un rapporto extra con quella che è la mia compagna ok...stai facendo il tuo gioco con una persona disposta ad assecondarti.
> ...


Altro caso di amante che non sa stare al suo posto.
in questo caso, comprendo la reazione del tradito.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi sono sentito...boh...sollevato ?
> Non lo so.
> So solo che mi è sembrato giusto farlo sentire a disagio con la moglie.
> Perché finché ti limiti ad avere un rapporto extra con quella che è la mia compagna ok...stai facendo il tuo gioco con una persona disposta ad assecondarti.
> ...


Ma hai fatto benissimo a farlo Jim.. se lo hai fatto.

Nei tuoi panni avrei forse fatto uguale, o peggio.. visto il contesto.

Io volevo capire "la soddisfazione"

Ma credo di intuire che hai sentito semplicemente "giusto" farlo....

E non sempre le cose giuste da fare (ahimè) provocano soddisfazione reale.

Sbaglio?

Contraddicimi x favore se ho capito male


----------



## trilobita (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Chiamiamola incapacità di controllare e gestire la propria aggressività.
> Non è una qualità.
> Ci si può anche rovinare la vita per questo.


Certo che questa asimmetria tra traditore e non è alquanto interessante.
Al traditore si concede la giustificazione del "in fondo siamo animali e l'istinto non si può controllare!!"
Viceversa il tradito non è un animale,in fondo.
Darwin non lo contempla difatti nella sua teoria...
No,non deve cedere all'istinto,eh!
E chessiamo?animali?
Strano ma vero..


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Altro caso di amante che non sa stare al suo posto.
> in questo caso, comprendo la reazione del tradito.


Ah beh, meno male....


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Chiamiamola incapacità di controllare e gestire la propria aggressività.Non è una qualità.Ci si può anche rovinare la vita per questo.


Danny so a cosa ti riferisci e sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi sono sentito...boh...sollevato ?
> Non lo so.
> So solo che mi è sembrato giusto farlo sentire a disagio con la moglie.
> Perché finché ti limiti ad avere un rapporto extra con quella che è la mia compagna ok...stai facendo il tuo gioco con una persona disposta ad assecondarti.
> ...



Caro JIm allora hai fatto benissimo,bisognerebbe non chiedere e non sapere proprio nulla del partner,dell'amante.Io ho sempre fatto cosi',guai se lo sento nominare.Per me non esiste.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo che questa asimmetria tra traditore e non è alquanto interessante.
> Al traditore si concede la giustificazione del "in fondo siamo animali e l'istinto non si può controllare!!"
> Viceversa il tradito non è un animale,in fondo.
> Darwin non lo contempla difatti nella sua teoria...
> ...


Sinceramente io non giustifico il traditore in alcuna maniera.
E soprattutto non lo giudico: non mi reputo adatto a farlo.
Valuto l'azione in maniera fortemente negativa.
Tradimenti, vendette... sono tutti comportamenti ugualmente sbagliati.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro JIm allora hai fatto benissimo,bisognerebbe non chiedere e non sapere proprio nulla del partner,dell'amante.Io ho sempre fatto cosi',guai se lo sento nominare.Per me non esiste.


OVVIAMENTE poiché non credo nè ho mai creduto alla favola dell'orco cattivo e della povera verginella indifesa, sono SICURO CHE lui diceva certe cose perché lei si lamentava di me...e quindi non faceva altro che assecondare un suo malessere (o una sua forma di giustificazione)..


----------



## Divì (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sentito recentemente uno psicoanalista che diceva che la frammentazione dell'esperienza non è sana e che rischia di creare la frammentazione dell'io.


Vero


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> OVVIAMENTE poiché non credo nè ho mai creduto alla favola dell'orco cattivo e della povera verginella indifesa, sono SICURO CHE lui diceva certe cose perché lei si lamentava di me...e quindi non faceva altro che assecondare un suo malessere (o una sua forma di giustificazione)..


O semplicemente per compiacere, al fine di.....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> la difesa del territorio non è nulla di spregievole.. e non ci trovo nulla di male, sinceramente


Allora, io parlavo comunque in generale, di territorio vero e proprio e mi riferivo a quello che è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
E' un terreno minato, nel quale non voglio addentrarmi qui.
Io appartengo alla categoria di quelli che un tradimento lo addebita al traditore: con chi lo hai fatto, poco mi importa. Lo hai fatto. A meno che, ovviamente, l'altro non sia qualcuno che ha tradito in modo spregevole la tua fiducia (un amico, un parente).
Bisogna però ammettere che quando uomini e donne difendono con le unghie il proprio territorio (e adesso intendo moglie e marito, compagno e compagna, dite come volete) certe cose non succedono.
Una volta abbiamo organizzato una rimpatriata tra compagni di classe. Mancava solo una, che (oggi come 30 anni fa) il marito non la faceva uscire senza di lui. Ricordo il commento scandalizzato di tutti e un'amica dire "soprattutto lei che è così tranquilla".
Già, tranquilla... peccato che in classe spesso ci sedavamo vicini e ci toccavamo. Una volta ci siamo trovati soli e ci siamo baciati. Non è successo nulla di più perché il fidanzato la pedinava. E faceva bene, altroché commenti scandalizzati!


----------



## zagor (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu hai compreso il motivo della rabbia di tua moglie?
> 
> Pensi fosse esclusivamente un discorso innocente/colpevole?
> 
> ...



Mi aspettavo che mi lasciasse. Era giusto che mi lasciasse. Ha scelto di rimanere, a mio avviso per puro interesse. Ed io ho scelto di accettare per il bene dei figli e perchè non avendo trovato prove, ho voluto credere che non era (ancora) successo nulla.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Eh.. il gatto mi è venuto a rompere i coglioni presto stamani.. :rotfl:


Ora si chiama gatto ...gatta :rotfl:


----------



## zagor (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Premesso che qui il campione mondiale di vendetta è Zagor e non certo il sottoscritto  posso dirti che non mi sono pentito- nè me ne pento, a ormai tre anni di distanza- di aver fatto quello che ho fatto. La moglie del tizio se mi incontra per strada mi saluta sempre cordialmente, e ricordo ancora gli innumerevoli 'grazie' che mi disse quando la incontrai per raccontarle quello che sapevo.
> Prima di giudicare bisognerebbe forse ricordare degli episodi che hanno preceduto la scoperta del tradimento, utili forse a chiarire che il tipo ha avuto il minimo di quello che si meritava.
> Perché vedi...a fare certe cose si è sempre in due, però se ti chiamo per chiedere 'spiegazioni' e al telefono hai un fare sbruffone ed arrogante poi credo sia abbastanza normale che tu venga colpito dove ti può far male.
> Soddisfazione : quando ci penso credo di aver fatto bene. E mi sarei sentito un coglione qualora non gli avessi procurato in qualche modo un 'fastidio'.



a volte, leggendo alcune cose mi viene il sospetto che molte persone abbiano il ghiaccio nelle vene. Ma non è così: da quando esiste l'umanità i casi di vendette, anche cruente, nei confronti del partner traditore e dell'amante sono incalcolabili. Non ho numeri a supporto della mia tesi, ossia che la maggioranza dei casi finisce in tragedia, ma sono certo che almeno in una assai cospicua minoranza di casi le vendette ci siano e siano terribili. Anche a distanza di anni, a volte.


----------



## zagor (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Saremo modernissimi, ma la difesa del territorio e respingere l'invasore sono una costante nella storia dell'uomo.
> Pagheremo amaramente questa follia, tutti. A prescindere dall'essere o meno favorevoli.
> La natura non è democratica, è gerarchica. E si vendica.



Abbiamo abbassato la guardia perchè c'è abbondanza di risorse......in occidente. Ma ce ne pentiremo.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non viene punito perché non siamo nel Far West e *il reato di concubinaggio *è stato abolito troppo tardi per gli standard di un Paese civile. Adesso io capisco tutto, eh, ma si esagera, a un certo punto.


Era il reato di adulterio, [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora si chiama gatto ...gatta :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> OVVIAMENTE poiché non credo nè ho mai creduto alla favola dell'orco cattivo e della povera verginella indifesa, sono SICURO CHE lui diceva certe cose perché lei si lamentava di me...e quindi non faceva altro che assecondare un suo malessere (o una sua forma di giustificazione)..


Sicuramente,ma vedi avra'trovato terreno fertile.A me non e'mai successo di sentire lamentele sui mariti,perche'non chiedendo niente dell'''altra vita'',forse si sentivano imbarazzate a parlarne.Solo una si limito'a dirmi che anche il marito era un bel uomo,ma che si era lasciato andare...io le risposi ''e'ora di andare''.Mai piu'detto niente.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> O semplicemente per compiacere, al fine di.....


Esattamente.
Assecondare il malessere per un fine abbastanza evidente.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ci paragoniamo ai cani?


Il cane é Esempio (il cane non fa false promesse e non mente ) ...basta con tutta questa ipocrisia... Non fa bene chi tradisce ed è inutile giustificarlo.. poi ognuno reagisce a modo suo anche sbagliando...e se fa del male sicuramente non verrà giustificato.. - 
Ognuno è libero di comportarsi come gli pare. Poi c'è chi rispetta le regole di civile convivenza e c'è chi non le rispetta ... Ora mi ripeto "se non rispetti le regole  che cavolo ti giustifichi.... Ti piace comportarti in una certa maniera ..dichiararlo ...come dicono ora fai outing e non scassare la minkia .. che nessuno ti mangia


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> a volte, leggendo alcune cose mi viene il sospetto che molte persone abbiano il ghiaccio nelle vene. Ma non è così: da quando esiste l'umanità i casi di vendette, anche cruente, nei confronti del partner traditore e dell'amante sono incalcolabili. Non ho numeri a supporto della mia tesi, ossia che la maggioranza dei casi finisce in tragedia, ma sono certo che almeno in una assai cospicua minoranza di casi le vendette ci siano e siano terribili. Anche a distanza di anni, a volte.


L'errore grossolano è quello di voler imporre comportamenti estremamente razionali a chi in un certo periodo è semplicemente fuori dalla grazia di Dio.
Con questo NON voglio dire che chi è fuori di senno è autorizzato a fare di tutto di più, però insomma neanche pretendere che si stia zitti e buoni in certe occasioni...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ripeto nella storia come vengono trattati i traditori?? .. in qualunque angolo  del pianeta un traditore  contro lo stato viene punito minimo con l'ergastolo.  .. il tradimento e una delle peggiori azioni che l'essere umano è libero di compiere. Ora voi volete giustificare il traditore ?
> Le persone civili parlano discutono rivedono i contratti che hanno firmato, non tradiscono. E poi se a un tradito gli prendono i 5 minuti e si vendica del tradimento-  "a no la vendetta non ti fa stare bene" ...... "Se gli meni sei peggio".
> Ma in amore tutto è possibile ci sono traditori che vengono  perdonati ..
> quindi Traditori non cercate giustificazioni ma piuttosto cercate di riparare in tutti i modi se possibile il male che avete portato nell'anima di chi vi ha voluto bene..  Buongiorno


Non si possono paragonare scelte premeditate fatte proprio per tradire o per avidità e scelte emotive.
Poi è vero che culturalmente consideriamo più gravi gli atti che hanno conseguenze economiche.
Su questo piuttosto bisognerebbe riflettere.
Si è tutti preoccupati a non traumatizzare un figlio con un ceffone però non ci facciamo scrupoli a provarci con il genitore del compagno di banco.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io non ho molta fiducia in chi si pente facilmente, parlo di fiducia epidermica, emozionale, perché sono persone che comunque frequento con piacere a tanti livelli
> 
> epperò io ti chiedevo qualcosa di diverso, non tanto una minicronistoria, ma se ti riusciva di descrivere meglio questa "soddisfazione" che tante volte si porta a spasso in certe discussioni, quando si parla di questo tema
> 
> ...


Credo che possa essere simile alla sconfitta della Juve :carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo che mi lasciasse. Era giusto che mi lasciasse. Ha scelto di rimanere, a mio avviso per puro interesse. Ed io ho scelto di accettare per il bene dei figli e perchè non avendo trovato prove, ho voluto credere che non era (ancora) successo nulla.


La reazione furiosa sarà probabilmente attribuibile al fatto che tra i due non era successo nulla (forse perché l'intervento di Zagor è stato tempestivo) e quindi alla signora è parso allucinante che il suo 'amico' possa aver subito una punizione del genere...


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che possa essere simile alla sconfitta della Juve :carneval:


Anche quella mi ha fatto godere non poco.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non capisco come non si possa trovare allettante l'idea di essere considerate una cosa inerme di proprietà altrui.


Veramente soprattutto da parte delle donne è diffusa la ricerca di un uomo protettivo e si protegge qualcuno che in qualche modo ci appartiene, lo si fa con i figli fino a una certa età...


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E la risposta è sempre la stessa: non si legisla sulla sfera intima di un individuo, non è l'atto di un Paese civile.


La ragione per cui l'adulterio veniva penalmente perseguito è che il matrimonio non appartiene soltanto alla "sfera intima di un individuo", ma è anche una istituzione fondamentale della civiltà; anzi, LA istituzione fondamentale della civiltà, insieme alla celebrazione delle esequie per i defunti e al rituale religioso ("nozze, tribunali ed are" dice il vecchio Ugo Foscolo).
Il senso comune odierno dissente, ma le cose stanno così. Il matrimonio, nelle sue diverse, anzi diversissime forme storiche, compresa la poliandria a la poligamia, il matrimonio combinato dalle famiglie, eccetera, è istituzione fondamentale della civiltà perchè è ordinata alla riproduzione della specie e alla sua integrazione nella cultura. Nelle società tradizionali, il vissuto emotivo dei coniugi, insomma "l'amore", nei mille e uno significati che questa parola può assumere, che c'è tra di loro, è auspicabile ma non essenziale per la realizzazione dello scopo istituzionale.
Da questo puoi facilmente dedurre perchè l'adulterio venisse considerato un reato. Nell'Italia delle ultime generazioni l'adulterio era punito raramente e lievemente. Nelle società patriarcali era punito con durezza; in particolare era punito con durezza l'adulterio della donna perchè metteva a rischio la legittimità della discendenza. 
So che sembra di parlare dei marziani, ma se fai un paragone quantitiativo tra la visione corrente e la visione tradizionale del matrimonio, i marziani siamo noi.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La ragione per cui l'adulterio veniva penalmente perseguito è che il matrimonio non appartiene soltanto alla "sfera intima di un individuo", ma è anche una istituzione fondamentale della civiltà; anzi, LA istituzione fondamentale della civiltà, insieme alla celebrazione delle esequie per i defunti e al rituale religioso ("nozze, tribunali ed are" dice il vecchio Ugo Foscolo).
> Il senso comune odierno dissente, ma le cose stanno così. Il matrimonio, nelle sue diverse, anzi diversissime forme storiche, compresa la poliandria a la poligamia, il matrimonio combinato dalle famiglie, eccetera, è istituzione fondamentale della civiltà perchè è ordinata alla riproduzione della specie e alla sua integrazione nella cultura. Nelle società tradizionali, il vissuto emotivo dei coniugi, insomma "l'amore", nei mille e uno significati che questa parola può assumere, che c'è tra di loro, è auspicabile ma non essenziale per la realizzazione dello scopo istituzionale.
> Da questo puoi facilmente dedurre perchè l'adulterio venisse considerato un reato. Nell'Italia delle ultime generazioni l'adulterio era punito raramente e lievemente. Nelle società patriarcali era punito con durezza; in particolare era punito con durezza l'adulterio della donna perchè metteva a rischio la legittimità della discendenza.
> So che sembra di parlare dei marziani, ma se fai un paragone quantitiativo tra la visione corrente e la visione tradizionale del matrimonio, i marziani siamo noi.


La 'legittimità della discendenza' è uno spunto e un concetto molto interessante.
Chissà quanti figli NON sono figli di quel padre.
Chissà quante pillole del giorno dopo prese in fretta e furia.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è interessante... Ed è il fulcro
> 
> Territorio difeso
> 
> ...


Ti sei mai chiesto perchè tante persone, soprattutto maschi, si appassionano fino al delirio per le partite di calcio, rugby, pallanuoto, e in generale per gli sport dove si tratta di "invadere il territorio altrui" e di ficcare un oggetto dentro un'apertura?


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente soprattutto da parte delle donne è diffusa la ricerca di un uomo protettivo e si protegge qualcuno che in qualche modo ci appartiene, lo si fa con i figli fino a una certa età...


Sentirsi protetta è un'altra cosa per me. 
Certo che mi piace l'atteggiamento protettivo di un uomo, ma inteso come avere cura dell'altro, di chi si ama.. e in questo senso è reciproco. 

E il senso di appartenenza trovo sia più profondo... al di là delle logiche di possesso. 
Ci si appartiene a vicenda. Si è entrambi attivi e partecipi.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ci paragoniamo ai cani?



I cani sono fedeli.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti sei mai chiesto perchè tante persone, soprattutto maschi, si appassionano fino al delirio per le partite di calcio, rugby, pallanuoto, e in generale per gli sport dove si tratta di "invadere il territorio altrui" e di ficcare un oggetto dentro un'apertura?


Ho le lacrime  
Spero tu sia ironico


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sentirsi protetta è un'altra cosa per me.
> Certo che mi piace l'atteggiamento protettivo di un uomo, ma inteso come avere cura dell'altro, di chi si ama.. e in questo senso è reciproco.
> 
> E il senso di appartenenza trovo sia più profondo... al di là delle logiche di possesso.
> Ci si appartiene a vicenda. Si è entrambi attivi e partecipi.


La coppia ideale a cui si tende. Ma...


----------



## trilobita (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche quella mi ha fatto godere non poco.


Iopure


----------



## nina (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Era il reato di adulterio, [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]


Sono sicura che fino agli anni Sessanta ci fosse anche il reato di concubinaggio, era un'accezione diversa, mi sa che quello di adulterio fu cancellato nell'Ottanta col delitto d'onore.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che possa essere simile alla sconfitta della Juve :carneval:


:carneval:


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho le lacrime
> Spero tu sia ironico


Su, non piangere per così poco...Non sono ironico, registro un fatto. Gli sport sono allegorie della guerra, e la guerra si è sempre fatta da che mondo è mondo per una ragione fondamentale: per appropriarsi delle risorse altrui (o per impedire che altri si approprino delle nostre). Le risorse fondamentali sono il territorio e le donne, perchè entrambe danno frutti. Si può deprecare, ma è così.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sono sicura che fino agli anni Sessanta ci fosse anche il reato di concubinaggio, era un'accezione diversa, mi sa che quello di adulterio fu cancellato nell'Ottanta col delitto d'onore.


Grazie della correzione, hai ragione tu. Ho appena guardato: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infedeltà_coniugale


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La ragione per cui l'adulterio veniva penalmente perseguito è che il matrimonio non appartiene soltanto alla "sfera intima di un individuo", ma è anche una istituzione fondamentale della civiltà; anzi, LA istituzione fondamentale della civiltà, insieme alla celebrazione delle esequie per i defunti e al rituale religioso ("nozze, tribunali ed are" dice il vecchio Ugo Foscolo).
> Il senso comune odierno dissente, ma le cose stanno così. Il matrimonio, nelle sue diverse, anzi diversissime forme storiche, compresa la poliandria a la poligamia, il matrimonio combinato dalle famiglie, eccetera, è istituzione fondamentale della civiltà perchè è ordinata alla riproduzione della specie e alla sua integrazione nella cultura. Nelle società tradizionali, il vissuto emotivo dei coniugi, insomma "l'amore", nei mille e uno significati che questa parola può assumere, che c'è tra di loro, è auspicabile ma non essenziale per la realizzazione dello scopo istituzionale.
> Da questo puoi facilmente dedurre perchè l'adulterio venisse considerato un reato. Nell'Italia delle ultime generazioni l'adulterio era punito raramente e lievemente. Nelle società patriarcali era punito con durezza; in particolare era punito con durezza l'adulterio della donna perchè metteva a rischio la legittimità della discendenza.
> So che sembra di parlare dei marziani, ma se fai un paragone quantitiativo tra la visione corrente e la visione tradizionale del matrimonio, i marziani siamo noi.


Grandioso, avrei voluto scriverlo io!
Sono anni che mi sgolo e dico: ma chi siamo noi, che abbiamo supinamente accettato l'inversione di tutti i valori accettati da TUTTE le civiltà umane (anche lontanissime tra loro) in 5.000 anni di storia?
Con che coraggio giudichiamo, noi ultimi venuti, gli altri?
Che poi i risultati li vediamo, anche qui..


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Su, non piangere per così poco...Non sono ironico, registro un fatto. Gli sport sono allegorie della guerra, e la guerra si è sempre fatta da che mondo è mondo per una ragione fondamentale: per appropriarsi delle risorse altrui (o per impedire che altri si approprino delle nostre). Le risorse fondamentali sono il territorio e le donne, perchè entrambe danno frutti. Si può deprecare, ma è così.


E quindi? L'istinto prevale contenerlo  cosa si fa? Ah ...andiamo tutti dallo strizza cervelli


----------



## trilobita (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti sei mai chiesto perchè tante persone, soprattutto maschi, si appassionano fino al delirio per le partite di calcio, rugby, pallanuoto, e in generale per gli sport dove si tratta di "invadere il territorio altrui" e di ficcare un oggetto dentro un'apertura?


Merda!Lo vedi?In gioventù il mio sport è stato il motocross agonistico,ecco perché non ho mai tradito e le femmine non libere non mi hanno mai attratto...e mi fa pure schifo il calcio.
Ero proprio un cornuto predestinato...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sentirsi protetta è un'altra cosa per me.
> Certo che mi piace l'atteggiamento protettivo di un uomo, ma inteso come avere cura dell'altro, di chi si ama.. e in questo senso è reciproco.
> 
> E il senso di appartenenza trovo sia più profondo... al di là delle logiche di possesso.
> Ci si appartiene a vicenda. Si è entrambi attivi e partecipi.


È difficile poi stabilire confini netti.
Cosa si intende con protezione? 
È come nel rapporto genitori figli quando la cura diventa sostituzione o oppressione?
L'adolescenza è il periodo della contrattazione degli spazi di autonomia.
In una coppia la contrattazione è dei primi tempi. Poi si stabilizza in un equilibrio che lascia ampi margini di libertà (almeno al giorno d'oggi) ma non così ampi da consentire (nella stragrande maggioranza dei rapporti) il sesso con altri.
E il sesso con altri o instaurare relazioni affettive costituiscono una invasione del territorio del NOI.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che possa essere simile alla sconfitta della Juve :carneval:


Non sono juventino ma italiano e quella sera,loro rappresentavano il nostro paese.allo stesso modo di quando si mettono la maglia azzurra.Poi capisco che essere milanisti,interisti(patetici),o romanisti non sia bello......ma dovete farvene una ragione.Purtroppo loro sono un'altro pianeta.


----------



## nina (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie della correzione, hai ragione tu. Ho appena guardato: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infedeltà_coniugale


Sai, dopo 6 mesi passati a fantasticare su come lapidarla, mi sono fatta una cultura .

(No, scherzo, mi garba la cronaca nera in realtà, e so che la mamma del mostro di Firenze, se non sbaglio, viveva in casa con l'amante, e il marito faceva loro da sguattero.)


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sai, dopo 6 mesi passati a fantasticare su come lapidarla, mi sono fatta una cultura .
> 
> (No, scherzo, mi garba la cronaca nera in realtà, e *so che la mamma del mostro di Firenze, se non sbaglio, viveva in casa con l'amante, e il marito faceva loro da sguattero*.)


Ecco, vedi i valori della famiglia? Ma scusa, quale mostro? non ci sono svariate ipotesi sul mostro di Firenze, comprese ipotesi esoterico-complottiste?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sono sicura che fino agli anni Sessanta ci fosse anche il reato di concubinaggio, era un'accezione diversa, mi sa che quello di adulterio fu cancellato nell'Ottanta col delitto d'onore.


Adulterio era il reato per la donna. Per l'uomo era adulterio con pubblico scandalo o concubinaggio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Su, non piangere per così poco...Non sono ironico, registro un fatto. Gli sport sono allegorie della guerra, e la guerra si è sempre fatta da che mondo è mondo per una ragione fondamentale: per appropriarsi delle risorse altrui (o per impedire che altri si approprino delle nostre). Le risorse fondamentali sono il territorio e le donne, perchè entrambe danno frutti. Si può deprecare, ma è così.


Lo diceva anche Gianni Brera, uguale uguale.
Oggi non si insegna più, nella storia, quanto fosse importante la necessità di procurarsi delle donne nelle spedizioni di conquista.
Ho già scritto che in tutte le comunità umane, in età riproduttiva, ci sono *103-107 maschi per 100 femmine*. In questo gioco ci sono degli esclusi. Nel XVI secolo, gli esclusi spagnoli e portoghesi partivano per il nuovo mondo, dove conquistavano territorio, uccidevano o sottomettevano gli uomini e si appropriavano delle donne. In una sola generazione nacque l'America Latina: addio agli amerindi e via ai "mestizos", tutti figli di padre spagnolo e madre amerinda.
Il fatto che le ONG ci stiano inondando di giovani maschi africani in età riproduttiva (che in Svezia ha già portato quel rapporto a 114 maschi per 100 femmine) deve far riflettere.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non sono juventino ma italiano e quella sera,loro rappresentavano il nostro paese.allo stesso modo di quando si mettono la maglia azzurra.Poi capisco che essere milanisti,interisti(patetici),o romanisti non sia bello......ma dovete farvene una ragione.Purtroppo loro sono un'altro pianeta.


Hai mai considerato di avere una forma di autismo?
È tipica la mancanza di senso dell'umorismo.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E quindi? L'istinto prevale contenerlo  cosa si fa? Ah ...andiamo tutti dallo strizza cervelli


Siete troppi, e poi purtroppo non si tratta di istinto ma di qualcosa di molto più complicato. Quel mestiere di "contenere l'istinto", o meglio di trasformarlo e indirizzarlo, sarebbe il mestiere della civiltà nel suo insieme. Lo sport per esempio è un modo per trasformare e indirizzare proprio la pulsione aggressiva, no? 
Certo che se una civiltà fa finta che "l'istinto" non esiste, sarà ben difficile che lo trasformi e lo indirizzi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lo diceva anche Gianni Brera, uguale uguale.
> Oggi non si insegna più, nella storia, quanto fosse importante la necessità di procurarsi delle donne nelle spedizioni di conquista.
> Ho già scritto che in tutte le comunità umane, in età riproduttiva, ci sono *103-107 maschi per 100 femmine*. In questo gioco ci sono degli esclusi. Nel XVI secolo, gli esclusi spagnoli e portoghesi partivano per il nuovo mondo, dove conquistavano territorio, uccidevano o sottomettevano gli uomini e si appropriavano delle donne. In una sola generazione nacque l'America Latina: addio agli amerindi e via ai "mestizos", tutti figli di padre spagnolo e madre amerinda.
> Il fatto che le ONG ci stiano inondando di *giovani* *maschi africani *in età riproduttiva (che in Svezia ha già portato quel rapporto a 114 maschi per 100 femmine) deve far riflettere.


Paura eh...


----------



## nina (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ecco, vedi i valori della famiglia? Ma scusa, quale mostro? non ci sono svariate ipotesi sul mostro di Firenze, comprese ipotesi esoterico-complottiste?


A livello non-complottistico sembrerebbe però che tutto puntasse a Pacciani!


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> A livello non-complottistico sembrerebbe però che tutto puntasse a Pacciani!


Allora era Pacciani che ha avuto questa bella educazione sentimentale. Grazie.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Siete troppi, e poi purtroppo non si tratta di istinto ma di qualcosa di molto più complicato. Quel mestiere di "contenere l'istinto", o meglio di trasformarlo e indirizzarlo, sarebbe il mestiere della civiltà nel suo insieme. Lo sport per esempio è un modo per trasformare e indirizzare proprio la pulsione aggressiva, no?
> Certo che se una civiltà fa finta che "l'istinto" non esiste, sarà ben difficile che lo trasformi e lo indirizzi.


Hai mai visto qualche partita dei vari settori giovanili dove i genitori si quasi ammazzano?


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È difficile poi stabilire confini netti.
> Cosa si intende con protezione?
> È come nel rapporto genitori figli quando la cura diventa sostituzione o oppressione?
> L'adolescenza è il periodo della contrattazione degli spazi di autonomia.
> ...


Quello senz'altro.

Ma Pensare al territorio del Noi è tutt'altra cosa da considerare l'altro, in toto, un proprio territorio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Paura eh...


C'è poco da ridere... aspetta aspetta, te ne accorgerai anche tu. Siamo solo agli inizi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho le lacrime
> Spero tu sia ironico


ti senti chiamata in causa?


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Hai mai visto qualche partita dei vari settori giovanili dove i genitori si quasi ammazzano?


Sì. Finchè è "quasi", insomma...
Fuor dallo scherzo, uno dei segni da cui si può dire "questa civiltà è in buona forma" sono, appunto, le buone forme, cioè la capacità diffusa di rispettare le buone forme sociali, il galateo, la cortesia; che sembrano cose superficiali, e in effetti lo sono, ma nel senso che sono la risultanza in superficie di strutturazioni molto profonde della psiche, individuale e collettiva. Morale: se è pieno di gente che scavalca le transenne e mena l'arbitro, o che spacca la faccia al genitore del bambino che gioca nella squadra avversa, c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì. Finchè è "quasi", insomma...
> Fuor dallo scherzo, uno dei segni da cui si può dire "questa civiltà è in buona forma" sono, appunto, le buone forme, cioè la capacità diffusa di rispettare le buone forme sociali, il galateo, la cortesia; che sembrano cose superficiali, e in effetti lo sono, ma nel senso che sono la risultanza in superficie di strutturazioni molto profonde della psiche, individuale e collettiva. Morale: se è pieno di gente che scavalca le transenne e mena l'arbitro, o che spacca la faccia al genitore del bambino che gioca nella squadra avversa, c'è qualcosa che non va.


le regole valgono per gli altri ma non per noi.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sentirsi protetta è un'altra cosa per me.
> Certo che mi piace l'atteggiamento protettivo di un uomo, ma inteso come avere cura dell'altro, di chi si ama.. e in questo senso è reciproco.
> 
> E il senso di appartenenza trovo sia più profondo... al di là delle logiche di possesso.
> Ci si appartiene a vicenda. Si è entrambi attivi e partecipi.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> I cani sono fedeli.


Al padrone.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti sei mai chiesto perchè tante persone, soprattutto maschi, si appassionano fino al delirio per le partite di calcio, rugby, pallanuoto, e in generale per gli sport dove si tratta di "invadere il territorio altrui" e di ficcare un oggetto dentro un'apertura?


A me non piace nessuno di quegli sport, ma amo la bicicletta e le arti marziali.
Però la figa mi piace, eh.

(preciso che non si sa mai)


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le regole valgono per gli altri ma non per noi.


Vero. Il problema è che tutti, almeno qualche volta, siamo "gli altri".


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai mai considerato di avere una forma di autismo?
> È tipica la mancanza di senso dell'umorismo.


no Madre Superiora,nella tua infinita e illuminata saggezza dovresti sapere che e'realmente accaduto.
A Rimini la sera della partita ,un noto ristorante,regalava il gelato a chiunque si fosse presentato con una maglia diversa da quella ,della Juve.
Aggiornati,che anche in convento avete internet no?


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A me non piace nessuno di quegli sport, ma amo la bicicletta e le arti marziali.
> *Però la figa mi piace, eh*.


A me piace la pallanuoto, ma non mi attraggono solo le sirene.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quello senz'altro.
> 
> Ma Pensare al territorio del Noi è tutt'altra cosa da considerare l'altro, in toto, un proprio territorio.


Lo stigmatizzo anch'io.
Però è difficile discernere i margini nelle questioni psicologiche.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vero. Il problema è che tutti, almeno qualche volta, siamo "gli altri".


è proprio quella contraddizione che spesso non capisco. Ti faccio un esempio un bimbo morde l'altro. Non si fa....bla bla...
la mamma del morsicato che lo opprime con le regole, lo prende da parte e gli dice sarebbe ora che iniziasse anche lui a farlo. Ma come?? Lo stressi di continuo con la buona educazione e poi.....Come confonderli


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> C'è poco da ridere... aspetta aspetta, te ne accorgerai anche tu. Siamo solo agli inizi.


E che cosa dovrebbe preoccuparmi di grazia?


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Su, non piangere per così poco...Non sono ironico, registro un fatto. Gli sport sono allegorie della guerra, e la guerra si è sempre fatta da che mondo è mondo per una ragione fondamentale: per appropriarsi delle risorse altrui (o per impedire che altri si approprino delle nostre). Le risorse fondamentali sono il territorio e le donne, perchè entrambe danno frutti. Si può deprecare, ma è così.


Questo è vero.
Il problema è convincere le persone a farsi ammazzare in guerra per difendere o appropriarsi di risorse che tutte le guerre hanno dimostrato divenire dopo la fine della guerra appannaggio di pochi.
L'ultima guerra come la precedente ci ha lasciato in gran parte più poveri di prima, con tante vittime da piangere.
Alcuni sono ovviamente diventati più ricchi.
Per convincere tutte queste persone devi dire che la guerra porterà loro vantaggi.
Così come la vittoria della squadra preferita.
Io sono scettico, non per nulla non seguo gli sport più popolari e credo che qualsiasi azione debba passare attraverso il vaglio della razionalità, che ci permette di verificare la sua utilità.
Però, credimi, ho anche le mie passioni inutili.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È difficile poi stabilire confini netti.
> Cosa si intende con protezione?
> È come nel rapporto genitori figli quando la cura diventa sostituzione o oppressione?
> L'adolescenza è il periodo della contrattazione degli spazi di autonomia.
> ...


L'errore sta proprio qui: confondere il NOI con l'IO.
Il territorio non è il coniuge, ma la coppia.
L'amante non entra nella coppia, è il singolo che tradisce che ne esce.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Madre Superiora,nella tua infinita e illuminata saggezza dovresti sapere che e'realmente accaduto.
> A Rimini la sera della partita ,un noto ristorante,regalava il gelato a chiunque si fosse presentato con una maglia diversa da quella ,della Juve.
> Aggiornati,che anche in convento avete internet no?


Di nuovo...
Ma l'esempio della sconfitta della Juve l'ho fatto io. Sei tu che non cogli l'aspetto ironico, infatti mi rispondi in modo incongruente.
Tra l'altro il tuo modo di rapportarti con le donne non è proprio sano.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è proprio quella contraddizione che spesso non capisco. Ti faccio un esempio un bimbo morde l'altro. Non si fa....bla bla...
> la mamma del morsicato che lo opprime con le regole, lo prende da parte e gli dice sarebbe ora che iniziasse anche lui a farlo. Ma come?? Lo stressi di continuo con la buona educazione e poi.....Come confonderli


E' un mondo difficile. Anche perchè bisogna sì inculcare le regole, ma anche far capire che le regole non sono tutto e non esauriscono tutto. Nel caso che indichi, per esempio, è bene anche insegnare che ci si può e ci si deve difendere (ma è meglio che lo faccia il padre). Sintesi: non bisogna far passare le regole (del galateo, del codice stradale, etc.) per quel che NON sono, cioè la risposta a tutto o le leggi universali della fisica. I bambini, che tendono al realismo oltre che al fantasy, questo lo capiscono.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è proprio quella contraddizione che spesso non capisco. Ti faccio un esempio un bimbo morde l'altro. Non si fa....bla bla...
> la mamma del morsicato che lo opprime con le regole, lo prende da parte e gli dice sarebbe ora che iniziasse anche lui a farlo. Ma come?? Lo stressi di continuo con la buona educazione e poi.....Come confonderli


Vedo la gente...scemaaaa


----------



## insane (21 Giugno 2017)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Madre Superiora,nella tua infinita e illuminata saggezza dovresti sapere che e'realmente accaduto.
> A Rimini la sera della partita ,un noto ristorante,regalava il gelato a chiunque si fosse presentato con una maglia diversa da quella ,della Juve.
> Aggiornati,che anche in convento avete internet no?


Quella sera ero a cena in un ristorante affacciato sul mar nero e mostravano su maxischermo la diretta della finale... tutta la gente tifava juve nonostante non fossero italiani


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Quella sera ero a cena in un ristorante affacciato sul mar nero e mostravano su maxischermo la diretta della finale... tutta la gente tifava juve nonostante non fossero italiani


Proprio perché non erano italiani e non conoscono bene la storia della Juve e gli juventini.



SCHERZO!


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quello senz'altro.
> 
> Ma Pensare al territorio del Noi è tutt'altra cosa da considerare l'altro, in toto, un proprio territorio.


Verde se potessi.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> C'è poco da ridere... aspetta aspetta, te ne accorgerai anche tu. Siamo solo agli inizi.


Guarda che al limite a lei va di lusso.:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Avrà più uomini - e tra l'altro sulle doti nascoste dei giovani maschi africani se ne dicono delle belle - tra cui scegliere.


----------



## trilobita (21 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Quella sera ero a cena in un ristorante affacciato sul mar nero e mostravano su maxischermo la diretta della finale... tutta la gente tifava juve nonostante non fossero italiani


Probabilmente il target della tifoseria juventina è quello...
Sul mar nero?
Cavolo,io ci sono stato la scorsa settimana,magari ci siamo incrociati senza saperlo..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'errore sta proprio qui: confondere il NOI con l'IO.
> Il territorio non è il coniuge, ma la coppia.
> L'amante non entra nella coppia, è il singolo che tradisce che ne esce.


Il tradimento scatena un attacco all' identità del tradito che in quella circostanza è tutto meno che razionale.


----------



## insane (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio perché non erano italiani e non conoscono bene la storia della Juve e gli juventini.
> 
> 
> 
> SCHERZO!


Nemmeno io sono juventino ma quella sera speravo comunque vincesse la vecchia signora per pura italianita'


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> A me piace la pallanuoto, ma non mi attraggono solo le sirene.:up:


Devo confessare che ho un profondo interesse per le giocatrici di beach volley...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile. Anche perchè bisogna sì inculcare le regole, ma anche far capire che le regole non sono tutto e non esauriscono tutto. Nel caso che indichi, per esempio, è bene anche insegnare che ci si può e ci si deve difendere (ma è meglio che lo faccia il padre). Sintesi: non bisogna far passare le regole (del galateo, del codice stradale, etc.) per quel che NON sono, cioè la risposta a tutto o le leggi universali della fisica. I bambini, che tendono al realismo oltre che al fantasy, questo lo capiscono.


permettimi di chiederti perchè una volta l'educazione era affidata comunque alle madri e i figli maschi si sapevano comunque difendere "aggressivamente", mentre oggi come riporti tu causa madri tutti più pacifisti. Forse è che i padri sono meno partecipi, non so


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Nemmeno io sono juventino ma quella sera speravo comunque vincesse la vecchia signora per pura italianita'


L'italianità nel calcio ormai è meramente simbolica.
Comunque anch'io tifavo Juve. Però non lo vado a dire in giro :carneval:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento scatena un attacco all' identità del tradito che in quella circostanza *è tutto meno che razionale.*


E questo lo so...
Ma noi adesso lo siamo.


----------



## trilobita (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Devo confessare che ho un profondo interesse per le giocatrici di beach volley...


A me piacciono le inquadrature dettagliate del volley FEMMINILE,e tutte quelle del beach volley,sempre FEMMINILE


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> permettimi di chiederti perchè una volta l'educazione era affidata comunque alle madri e i figli maschi si sapevano comunque difendere "aggressivamente", mentre oggi come riporti tu causa madri tutti più pacifisti. Forse è che i padri sono meno partecipi, non so


Leggi il mio thread :mexican:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda che al limite a lei va di lusso.:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Avrà più uomini - e tra l'altro sulle doti nascoste dei giovani maschi africani se ne dicono delle belle - tra cui scegliere.


Il conquistatore prende, non chiede per cortesia.
E' la carenza di studi storici veri che limita la visione del mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il conquistatore prende, non chiede per cortesia.
> E' la carenza di studi storici veri che limita la visione del mondo.


È la carenza di studi storici superiori che fa dire queste cose.
E pensare che basterebbero i videogiochi ccome Age of Empires.
Chi sta conquistando è chi ci ha conquistato già con Happy days.


----------



## insane (21 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Probabilmente il target della tifoseria juventina è quello...
> Sul mar nero?
> Cavolo,io ci sono stato la scorsa settimana,magari ci siamo incrociati senza saperlo..


Non credo, a Costanza ci sono stato solo quella volta, di solito giro a Bucharest


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la carenza di studi storici superiori che fa dire queste cose.
> E pensare che basterebbero i videogiochi ccome Age of Empires.
> Chi sta conquistando è chi ci ha conquistato già con Happy days.


Guarda, ti avrei mandato a fan... ma la battuta su happy days mi piace. Temo che tu intendessi qualcosa di diverso da come la leggo io: ma mi tengo la mia lettura.
Mi fermo: il grande fratello ci sorveglia. :singleeye:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Devo confessare che ho un profondo interesse per le giocatrici di beach volley...


Ti quoto, anche se preferisco le pallavoliste tout court..


----------



## trilobita (21 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non credo, a Costanza ci sono stato solo quella volta, di solito giro a Bucharest


Ero a buchuresti e sono andato la domenica a Galati,che non è lontano da Costanza.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> permettimi di chiederti perchè una volta l'educazione era affidata comunque alle madri e i figli maschi si sapevano comunque difendere "aggressivamente", mentre oggi come riporti tu causa madri tutti più pacifisti. Forse è che i padri sono meno partecipi, non so


Non è "causa madri" nel senso diretto che è colpa delle mamme. E' la nostra società occidentale nel suo insieme, i simboli che propone, ad essere "materna". Il modo più semplice ed efficace di educare è l'esempio. Se un bambino vede che i simboli dominanti, intorno a lui, sono paterni (Dio Padre, il Re, il Soldato, il Prete, il Padrone, etc.) riceve una educazione "paterna" anche se suo padre è emigrato o marinaio e rientra a casa una volta l'anno.
Se invece vede che i simboli dominanti intorno a lui sono materni (la Maestra, il Supermercato o la TV/Corno dell'Abbondanza, il Denaro/Bacchetta Magica, etc.) suo padre può stargli accanto tre ore al giorno, ma dovrà darsi veramente da fare per essere esemplare, se vuole fargli arrivare un po' di "codice paterno".
I bambini, e per la verità tutti noi, capiscono al volo chi comanda, soprattutto chi comanda il sistema simbolico. Se tu confronti le fotografie dei ministri della difesa dei paesi europei e quelle dei ministri della difesa degli USA o della Russia, capisci al volo se in Europa comanda la mamma o il papà.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Chiamiamola incapacità di controllare e gestire la propria aggressività.
> Non è una qualità.
> Ci si può anche rovinare la vita per questo.


Ci si può rovinare la vita anche tradendo


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda che al limite a lei va di lusso.:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Avrà più uomini - e tra l'altro sulle doti nascoste dei giovani maschi africani se ne dicono delle belle - *tra cui scegliere*.


La battuta è divertente, ma alla signora andrà di lusso finchè potrà scegliere; e potrà scegliere finchè la nostra società nel suo complesso, e in particolare le nostre capacità di difenderci e offendere, saranno abbastanza forti da impedire che a scegliere, senza interpellare la signora, siano "i giovani maschi africani".


----------



## insane (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non è "causa madri" nel senso diretto che è colpa delle mamme. E' la nostra società occidentale nel suo insieme, i simboli che propone, ad essere "materna". Il modo più semplice ed efficace di educare è l'esempio. Se un bambino vede che i simboli dominanti, intorno a lui, sono paterni (Dio Padre, il Re, il Soldato, il Prete, il Padrone, etc.) riceve una educazione "paterna" anche se suo padre è emigrato o marinaio e rientra a casa una volta l'anno.
> Se invece vede che i simboli dominanti intorno a lui sono materni (la Maestra, il Supermercato o la TV/Corno dell'Abbondanza, il Denaro/Bacchetta Magica, etc.) suo padre può stargli accanto tre ore al giorno, ma dovrà darsi veramente da fare per essere esemplare, se vuole fargli arrivare un po' di "codice paterno".
> I bambini, e per la verità tutti noi, capiscono al volo chi comanda, soprattutto chi comanda il sistema simbolico. Se tu confronti le fotografie dei ministri della difesa dei paesi europei e quelle dei ministri della difesa degli USA o della Russia, capisci al volo se in Europa comanda la mamma o il papà.


Io vado con la Polonia subito


----------



## trilobita (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La battuta è divertente, ma alla signora andrà di lusso finchè potrà scegliere; e potrà scegliere finchè la nostra società nel suo complesso, e in particolare le nostre capacità di difenderci e offendere, saranno abbastanza forti da impedire che a scegliere, senza interpellare la signora, siano "i giovani maschi africani".


Di questo trend avevamo disquisito qualche giorno fa io e Blaise,ma non credevo che il rischio mandingo imposto fosse così vicino...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non è "causa madri" nel senso diretto che è colpa delle mamme. E' la nostra società occidentale nel suo insieme, i simboli che propone, ad essere "materna". Il modo più semplice ed efficace di educare è l'esempio. Se un bambino vede che i simboli dominanti, intorno a lui, sono paterni (Dio Padre, il Re, il Soldato, il Prete, il Padrone, etc.) riceve una educazione "paterna" anche se suo padre è emigrato o marinaio e rientra a casa una volta l'anno.
> Se invece vede che i simboli dominanti intorno a lui sono materni (la Maestra, il Supermercato o la TV/Corno dell'Abbondanza, il Denaro/Bacchetta Magica, etc.) suo padre può stargli accanto tre ore al giorno, ma dovrà darsi veramente da fare per essere esemplare, se vuole fargli arrivare un po' di "codice paterno".
> I bambini, e per la verità tutti noi, capiscono al volo chi comanda, soprattutto chi comanda il sistema simbolico. Se tu confronti le fotografie dei ministri della difesa dei paesi europei e quelle dei ministri della difesa degli USA o della Russia, capisci al volo se in Europa comanda la mamma o il papà.


Dubito della capacità della maggioranza delle persone di comprendere certi ragionamenti, ma sono fermamente convinta che sia estremamente difficile che qualcuno possa sottrarsi alla propria storia e alle proprie proiezioni anche in campo politico.
Forse chi è più consapevole ed equilibrato più si sente isolato.

Penso a certi giudizi su Hilary Clinton.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sto simpatica eh


No, ma era rivolto al virgolettato "italiacano" ; non è un mio problema come ti senti e se il paragone col malioso t'ha interdetta....Io la mia opinione ce l'ho,ma la tengo per me.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La prima -  e unica -  persona che non ha difeso - se proprio vogliamo usare questo termine - il rapporto è stato il coniuge che ha tradito. Ed è con lui che devo confrontarmi.
> Chi se ne frega dell'amante: non me lo sono sposato, non ci ho fatto un figlio, non me lo porto a letto, non ci mangio insieme, è un perfetto estraneo.
> E tale deve restare.


Anche io la penso cosi..  Salvo si tratti di un amico,allora sarebbe un doppio tradimento.....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non è "causa madri" nel senso diretto che è colpa delle mamme. E' la nostra società occidentale nel suo insieme, i simboli che propone, ad essere "materna". Il modo più semplice ed efficace di educare è l'esempio. Se un bambino vede che i simboli dominanti, intorno a lui, sono paterni (Dio Padre, il Re, il Soldato, il Prete, il Padrone, etc.) riceve una educazione "paterna" anche se suo padre è emigrato o marinaio e rientra a casa una volta l'anno.
> Se invece vede che i simboli dominanti intorno a lui sono materni (la Maestra, il Supermercato o la TV/Corno dell'Abbondanza, il Denaro/Bacchetta Magica, etc.) suo padre può stargli accanto tre ore al giorno, ma dovrà darsi veramente da fare per essere esemplare, se vuole fargli arrivare un po' di "codice paterno".
> I bambini, e per la verità tutti noi, capiscono al volo chi comanda, soprattutto chi comanda il sistema simbolico. Se tu confronti le fotografie dei ministri della difesa dei paesi europei e quelle dei ministri della difesa degli USA o della Russia, capisci al volo se in Europa comanda la mamma o il papà.


Non ci sono più papà nelle case, solo due mezze mamme.
Un disastro.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ripeto nella storia come vengono trattati i traditori?? .. in qualunque angolo  del pianeta un traditore  contro lo stato viene punito minimo con l'ergastolo.  .. il tradimento e una delle peggiori azioni che l'essere umano è libero di compiere. Ora voi volete giustificare il traditore ?
> Le persone civili parlano discutono rivedono i contratti che hanno firmato, non tradiscono. E poi se a un tradito gli prendono i 5 minuti e si vendica del tradimento-  "a no la vendetta non ti fa stare bene" ...... "Se gli meni sei peggio".
> Ma in amore tutto è possibile ci sono traditori che vengono  perdonati ..
> quindi Traditori non cercate giustificazioni ma piuttosto cercate di riparare in tutti i modi se possibile il male che avete portato nell'anima di chi vi ha voluto bene..  Buongiorno


Quoto ,anche dopo essermi fatto l'esame di coscienza,da tradito: riquoto!


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La battuta è divertente, ma alla signora andrà di lusso finchè potrà scegliere; e potrà scegliere finchè la nostra società nel suo complesso, e in particolare le nostre capacità di difenderci e offendere, saranno abbastanza forti da impedire che a scegliere, senza interpellare la signora, siano "i giovani maschi africani".


L'immigrazione non è cosa recente.
Io da sempre abito in quartieri ad alta percentuale di immigrati e posso testimoniare i problemi che questo processo - inevitabile perché legato all'economia - comporta.
A Milano ha cambiato in più fasi e in maniera irreversibile il volto di molti quartieri.
Dove sono cresciuto io, ma prima di me i miei genitori e i miei nonni, si è passati dalla Milano di Carlo Porta a quella di Jannacci, per finire negli anni 70 a Nino D'Angelo e ora alla Milano di Amr Diab, il tutto in pochi decenni e avendo enorme impatto - a volte traumatico - su chi ha vissuto questi cambiamenti dovendosi adattare.
In pratica per molte persone è venuta a mancare l'identità del luogo di appartenenza: quello che viene ora chiamato razzismo era in origine una reazione a una forma di spaesamento per la difficoltà a doversi riconoscere ai cambiamenti subiti. In pratica a doversi integrare sono stati gli abitanti locali quando hanno cominciato a costituire minoranza.
Nel mio quartiere negli anni 70/80 i milanesi erano pochi e quasi tutti anziani.
I napoletani erano la popolazione dominante con usi e costumi direttamente importati dalla loro città.
E purtroppo non solo quelli.
Ricordo molta camorra, faide di cortile, piccole famiglie che spadroneggiavano e picchiavano imponendosi sui locali, droga, spaccio.
Negli anni 90 la camorra cominciò a organizzare l'arrivo dei clandestini che vivevano nei solai e nelle cantine. In massima parte nordafricani, c'era un giro economicamente florido a tutto vantaggio delle famiglie camorristiche, che nel frattempo avevano fatti i soldi e si erano comprati appartamenti e ville in quartiere e paesi meno degradati.
I pochi italiani rimasti - in massima parte meridionali meno abbienti - vivevano sulla loro pelle (lamentandosi) la trasformazione del quartiere. 
C'erano bande di giovani che picchiavano i vigili, facevano scorribande: erano i figli e i nipoti dei meridionali camorristi cresciuti nella massima tutela delle famiglie insieme agli immigrati di seconda generazione sbandati.
I soliti stupidi articoli di giornale, totalmente inutili, il solito riferimento al Bronx, il solito ghetto, i soliti buoni propositi.
In realtà la formula del ghetto piace a tutti perché tiene lontane le realtà scomode, permette di alzare muri, giustifica il razzismo e l'antirazzismo e le continue inutili sterili polemiche di chi queste realtà le conosce solo dai giornali che fanno propaganda, dai tg che sbandierano il morto ammazzato, da chi se ne sta bello tranquillo dietro le sbarre e l'allarme della sua casetta in un quartiere di media borghesia e grido allo scandalo.
Se tu invece ci sei nato in questo quartiere hai un'idea un bel po' diversa delle cose.
Sai che l'immigrato è una persona che può essere buona o cattiva, che hai bisogno tu come lui dello stato, della sua presenza, che in realtà non c'è, questa presenza latita, che la trovi solo nelle parole, nei proclami, a destra, a sinistra, nelle formule magiche delle parole come integrazione.
intanto tu sai che ci sono i caporali, la gente che dorme nelle auto, quelli che spacciano e quelli che si bucano (ancora), quelli che fregano e rubano e quelli che vengono fregati e derubati, ma che tanto a nessuno gliene frega niente, perché l'importante è guadagnarci qualcosa sopra, che sia un voto o un po' di soldi o un po' di consenso.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'immigrazione non è cosa recente.
> Io da sempre abito in quartieri ad alta percentuale di immigrati e posso testimoniare i problemi che questo processo - inevitabile perché legato all'economia - comporta.
> A Milano ha cambiato in più fasi e in maniera irreversibile il volto di molti quartieri.
> Dove sono cresciuto io, ma prima di me i miei genitori e i miei nonni, si è passati dalla Milano di Carlo Porta a quella di Jannacci, per finire negli anni 70 a Nino D'Angelo e ora alla Milano di Amr Diab, il tutto in pochi decenni e avendo enorme impatto - a volte traumatico - su chi ha vissuto questi cambiamenti dovendosi adattare.
> ...


Concordo al 102%.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dubito della capacità della maggioranza delle persone di comprendere certi ragionamenti, ma sono fermamente convinta che sia *estremamente difficile che qualcuno possa sottrarsi alla propria storia e alle proprie proiezioni anche in campo politico.*
> Forse chi è più consapevole ed equilibrato più si sente isolato.
> 
> Penso a certi giudizi su Hilary Clinton.


Infatti nessuno può. Nessuno può accedere direttamente alla realtà: vi ci accede solo per mezzo di rappresentazioni più o meno adeguate, un fatto che è la migliore giustificazione a me nota del pluralismo politico.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno può. Nessuno può accedere direttamente alla realtà: vi ci accede solo per mezzo di rappresentazioni più o meno adeguate, un fatto che è la migliore giustificazione a me nota del pluralismo politico.


Un approccio non filtrato è pericoloso innanzitutto per il soggetto che lo ha.

Per ampliare il discorso di Danny, chi sta peggio è chi ha paura di ogni faccia diversa o di ogni abbigliamento o odore nuovo, non vede persone, ma una massa indistinta di nemici.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Concordo al 102%.


Voglio solo precisare cosa intendo per stato "forte".
Non è solo quello dove le leggi vengono applicate, ma dove chi è debole viene aiutato a esserlo meno o, se possibile, a non esserlo più.
Il padre di famiglia severo che però risparmia sufficientemente per aiutare i figli a comprare la casa o nei momenti di difficoltà.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un approccio non filtrato è pericoloso innanzitutto per il soggetto che lo ha.
> 
> Per ampliare il discorso di Danny, chi sta peggio è chi ha paura di ogni faccia diversa o di ogni abbigliamento o odore nuovo, non vede persone, ma una massa indistinta di nemici.


Io temo che questo sia (da sempre) conseguenza della creazione dei ghetti.
In questi ambiti ha paura (dei cambiamenti, della perdita di identità etc) chi ci abita e si trova in minoranza, e chi resta fuori  teme cambiamenti o differenze così radicali.
La popolazione andrebbe mescolata.
Un tempo i ricchi vivevano ai piani bassi, i poveri ai piani alti.
I quartieri del centro erano abitati da molta gente povera (esattamente come a Napoli con i quartieri spagnoli) e gente benestante, il tutto a poca distanza e con ampie possibilità di interferenza.
La formula (utilissima, per carità, se rapportata alla situazione attuale) dei quartieri di case popolari è stata funzionale alla creazione di ghetti fin da quando l'immigrazione, a Milano per esempio, era originaria delle campagne.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io temo che questo sia (da sempre) conseguenza della creazione dei ghetti.
> In questi ambiti ha paura (dei cambiamenti, della perdita di identità etc) chi ci abita e si trova in minoranza, e chi resta fuori  teme cambiamenti o differenze così radicali.
> La popolazione andrebbe mescolata.
> Un tempo i ricchi vivevano ai piani bassi, i poveri ai piani alti.
> ...


Credo  anch'io che la mescolanza reale sia la cosa migliore.
Ma il mercato immobiliare è quello che è. Quando dico che mi piace un quartiere popolare mi dicono che sono matta.
Poi ci sono piccoli provvedimenti che creano un effetto domino enorme. Ad esempio l'abolizione del bacino di utenza nelle scuole che consente di scegliere la scuola meglio frequentata per i propri figli crea i ghetti scolastici e l'impossibilità di vivere la mescolanza.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ero a buchuresti e sono andato la domenica a Galati,che non è lontano da Costanza.


Trilo la smetti di rincorrerlo? Hai cambiato gusti?


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Di questo trend avevamo disquisito qualche giorno fa io e Blaise,ma non credevo che il rischio mandingo imposto fosse così vicino...


Ma si parlava di caffè  "nero e lungo"


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non ci sono più papà nelle case, solo due mezze mamme.
> Un disastro.


Q U O T O N E


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io temo che questo sia (da sempre) conseguenza della creazione dei ghetti.
> In questi ambiti ha paura (dei cambiamenti, della perdita di identità etc) chi ci abita e si trova in minoranza, e chi resta fuori  teme cambiamenti o differenze così radicali.
> La popolazione andrebbe mescolata.
> Un tempo i ricchi vivevano ai piani bassi, i poveri ai piani alti.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo  anch'io che la mescolanza reale sia la cosa migliore.
> Ma il mercato immobiliare è quello che è. Quando dico che mi piace un quartiere popolare mi dicono che sono matta.
> Poi ci sono piccoli provvedimenti che creano un effetto domino enorme. Ad esempio l'abolizione del bacino di utenza nelle scuole che consente di scegliere la scuola meglio frequentata per i propri figli crea i ghetti scolastici e l'impossibilità di vivere la mescolanza.


L'acqua e l'olio non sono solvibili, solo mescolabili. 
Non esistono modelli di integrazione senza accettazione di regole comuni, lo si dice inascoltati da tempo. Come non esiste nessuna integrazione se c'è una abdicazione al pricipio di sovranità e rispetto delle leggi da parte di uno stato. In Italia questi fenomeni non sono mai stati governati per incapacità manifesta e quello che si stanno preparando sono delle polveriere.
E sono abbastanza stanco per la verità di essere governato da persone che hanno deciso a priori cosa è bene o male per la società senza consultarmi. Questa non è democrazia, la nostra non è democrazia.
Il fatto che l''immigrazione incontrollata sia un fenomeno ingovernabile è una cagata pazzesca, per dirlo alla fantozzi, provate a fare un discorso del genere a Sydney ad esempio, vi rideranno in faccia.
Ma lì lo stato evidentemente c'è.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L'acqua e l'olio non sono solvibili, solo mescolabili.
> Non esistono modelli di integrazione senza accettazione di regole comuni, lo si dice inascoltati da tempo. Come non esiste nessuna integrazione se c'è una abdicazione al pricipio di sovranità e rispetto delle leggi da parte di uno stato. In Italia questi fenomeni non sono mai stati governati per incapacità manifesta e quello che si stanno preparando sono delle polveriere.
> E sono abbastanza stanco per la verità di essere governato da persone che hanno deciso a priori cosa è bene o male per la società senza consultarmi. Questa non è democrazia, la nostra non è democrazia.
> Il fatto che l''immigrazione incontrollata sia un fenomeno ingovernabile è una cagata pazzesca, per dirlo alla fantozzi, provate a fare un discorso del genere a Sydney ad esempio, vi rideranno in faccia.
> Ma lì lo stato evidentemente c'è.


Chi è ingovernabile...sono gli italiani.
Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con la consultazione popolare. Siamo, grazie ai padri costituenti, una democrazia rappresentativa è il fatto che la classe dirigente sia sempre meno preparata, autorevole e diversa dagli elettori lo considero un problema che non è risolvibile affidando le scelte ai cittadini ancor meno preparati.


Comunque io dicevo un'altra cosa che non hai assolutamente considerato e non hai tenuto conto che di mescolanza magari ne so più io di chi vive in una ridente campagna.
La reale mescolanza fa comprendere che le diversità sono individuali e proprio per questo possono essere un arricchimento *reciproco*, altro che integrazione intesa come assimilazione.

Oggi ho mangiato falafel con salsa di hummus e yogurt con radicchio variegato e pomodorini datterini.
Mi sono arricchita...:mexican:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L'acqua e l'olio non sono solvibili, solo mescolabili.
> Non esistono modelli di integrazione senza accettazione di regole comuni, lo si dice inascoltati da tempo. Come non esiste nessuna integrazione se c'è una abdicazione al pricipio di sovranità e rispetto delle leggi da parte di uno stato. In Italia questi fenomeni non sono mai stati governati per incapacità manifesta e quello che si stanno preparando sono delle polveriere.
> E sono abbastanza stanco per la verità di essere governato da persone che hanno deciso a priori cosa è bene o male per la società senza consultarmi. Questa non è democrazia, la nostra non è democrazia.
> *Il fatto che l''immigrazione incontrollata sia un fenomeno ingovernabile è una cagata pazzesca*, per dirlo alla fantozzi, provate a fare un discorso del genere a Sydney ad esempio, vi rideranno in faccia.
> Ma lì lo stato evidentemente c'è.


Non c'è nulla di spontaneo o di inevitabile. *Tutto quello che accade è frutto di decisioni politiche ben precise*, prese però in sede diverse da quelle istituzionali (che fungono da meri esecutori di ordini).
E se adesso l'immigrazione è cambiata, *è diventata un traghettare giovano maschi africani*, allora sappiamo che la volontà politica di governa è di portare in Europa milioni di giovani maschi africani.
Altrimenti li prendevano a cannonate e li affondavano. Anzi, non partivano proprio.
Il problema è a questo punto capire il perché: vista l'esperienza dell'America Latina, il dubbio (atroce) è che vogliano in Europa mulatta. E non penso che sarà partorita in uno scenario idilliaco: ma nella violenza, nella brutalità, nella coercizione.
Quando escludi da tutto fasce sempre più vaste della popolazione e integri elementi estranei al contesto, significa che il tuo piano non promette nulla di buono.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Certo che l'accenno al codice paterno ha evidenziato un bisogno di padri autorevoli e capaci di mediare nel l'incontro con il mondo.

Come ci siamo arrivati partendo dalla domanda sulle amanti di uomini sposati?
Gli uomini che tradiscono tradiscono innanzi tutto il loro ruolo con se stessi.
E le amanti di uomini sposati?
Siamo certi che siano semplicemente sempre e solo attratte da uomini che casualmente sono sposati?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di spontaneo o di inevitabile. *Tutto quello che accade è frutto di decisioni politiche ben precise*, prese però in sede diverse da quelle istituzionali (che fungono da meri esecutori di ordini).
> E se adesso l'immigrazione è cambiata, *è diventata un traghettare giovano maschi africani*, allora sappiamo che la volontà politica di governa è di portare in Europa milioni di giovani maschi africani.
> Altrimenti li prendevano a cannonate e li affondavano. Anzi, non partivano proprio.
> Il problema è a questo punto capire il perché: vista l'esperienza dell'America Latina, il dubbio (atroce) è che vogliano in Europa mulatta. E non penso che sarà partorita in uno scenario idilliaco: ma nella violenza, nella brutalità, nella coercizione.
> Quando escludi da tutto fasce sempre più vaste della popolazione e integri elementi estranei al contesto, significa che il tuo piano non promette nulla di buono.


:rotfl::rotfl:il complotto kalergi


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

E le scie chimiche?:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E le scie chimiche?:rotfl::carneval:


Le scie chimiche sono una stronzata, quella roba che hai nominato tu prima è invece sotto i nostri occhi.
Tu puoi ridere quanto vuoi, non mi tocca: ormai mi sono completamente distaccato dalla cosa. Il processo può essere invertito solo da chi l'ha messo in moto: e se chi ha il potere non rinsavisce non c'è nulla da fare.
Tanto, se hai ragione tu tra dieci anni rideremo insieme. Altrimenti tra dieci anni non... punto


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è ingovernabile...sono gli italiani. Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con la consultazione popolare. Siamo, grazie ai padri costituenti, una democrazia rappresentativa è il fatto che la classe dirigente sia sempre meno preparata, autorevole e diversa dagli elettori lo considero un problema che non è risolvibile affidando le scelte ai cittadini ancor meno preparati.   Comunque io dicevo un'altra cosa che non hai assolutamente considerato e non hai tenuto conto che di mescolanza magari ne so più io di chi vive in una ridente campagna. La reale mescolanza fa comprendere che le diversità sono individuali e proprio per questo possono essere un arricchimento *reciproco*, altro che integrazione intesa come assimilazione.  Oggi ho mangiato falafel con salsa di hummus e yogurt con radicchio variegato e pomodorini datterini. Mi sono arricchita...:mexican:


  L'idea di democrazia paternalistica e sulla pelle di chi poi i problemi li deve affrontare e vivere a me non piace affatto e il recente crescente disinteresse alla politica qualcuno dovrebbe far riflettere... Ti faccio presente che a proposito della ridente campagna dove vivo, visto che pensi solo tu di avere ricette per risolvere i problemi dell' immigrazione, è un modello di integrazione e di (quasi) piena occupazione anche per le comunità di recente innesto che ci vivono.  Sono abbastanza sicuro che il sindaco del mio comune, (sporco razzista lehista, per le tue idee), si sta adoperando in ogno modo fattivamente e non con le chiacchere di garantire istruzione, alloggio e servizi per tutti, residenti e nuovi. Tu aricchisciti pure con che cazzo ti pare. Io sottolineo che vorrei sciegliere per me e senza imposizioni come aricchirmi culturalmente. Visto che non sto parlando palesemente di cibo ma di valori culturali vorrei capire dove si ferma la pretesa di accettare tutto quello che fa brodo, da culture dove ad esempio le donne possono essere bastonate e infibulate ad esempio. La democrazia ed il governo sono (sempre) una faccenda di numeri, vedremo in futuro (e già adesso ci sono gli assaggi) cosa significa vivere in una società ancora più frammentata di quella di adesso. Solo gli stolti pensano che il futuro sia un problema che non li riguarda e non sopporto questa abdicazione e questo disinteresse per quella che sarà la società che si prefiura, visto che i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono arricchita...:mexican:


Povero WC, stasera si arricchisce anche lui


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L'acqua e l'olio non sono solvibili, solo mescolabili.
> Non esistono modelli di integrazione senza accettazione di regole comuni, lo si dice inascoltati da tempo. Come non esiste nessuna integrazione se c'è una abdicazione al pricipio di sovranità e rispetto delle leggi da parte di uno stato. In Italia questi fenomeni non sono mai stati governati per incapacità manifesta e quello che si stanno preparando sono delle polveriere.
> E sono abbastanza stanco per la verità di essere governato da persone che hanno deciso a priori cosa è bene o male per la società senza consultarmi. Questa non è democrazia, la nostra non è democrazia.
> *Il fatto che l''immigrazione incontrollata sia un fenomeno ingovernabile è una cagata pazzesca*, per dirlo alla fantozzi, provate a fare un discorso del genere a Sydney ad esempio, vi rideranno in faccia.
> Ma lì lo stato evidentemente c'è.


Non vi è nulla di incontrollabile, neppure il mercato lo è, basti vedere come veniva gestita l'economia nei paesi sovietici, per esempio. 
Ci sono scelte ben precise a livello politico che fanno comprendere certe dinamiche.
In linea di massima, l'immigrazione va verso i paesi dalla valuta dotata di un buon potere di acquisto e fugge da quelli dove essa è svalutata. Si può dire che prescinde addirittura dalla ricerca del lavoro di qualità, ove non sia contemplato come necessità dalle leggi vigenti per garantire il soggiorno.
A un immigrato può essere sufficientemente allettante anche l'attrattiva di un posto di lavoro in nero, per dire.
L'immigrazione ricopre la funzione di contenimenti dei salari per rendere competitivo lo stato dalla valuta forte, in pratica opera una svalutazione dei salari che compensi la crescita di quella valutaria.
Questa necessità si è avuta con l'adozione dell'euro (e l'impossibilità di effettuare svalutazioni come si faceva abitualmente con la lira).
Così come a noi italiani può risultare conveniente emigrare in Inghilterra o in Germania (dove i salari sono superiori) a un egiziano o a un filippino può risultare allettante qualsiasi paese dell'area euro, in quanto col cambio potrà godere di maggiori vantaggi nelle rimesse.
Più si creano disparità salariali maggiori sono i flussi dell'immigrazioni, che corrono parallelamente a quelli delle merci, seguendo la stessa logica di mercato.
Se destabilizzo, con l'introduzione di realtà produttive legate a multinazionali o a guerre, le economie di alcuni paesi, nell'economia globale avrò generato la necessità di flussi migratoti.
In pratica, l'economia funziona in maniera similare agli ecosistemi.
Se distruggo una foresta, per fare campi per l'allevamento di bovini, dove vivono determinati animali, come il tucano, ne genero la fuga alla ricerca di altri ambienti dove insediarsi. In pratica avrò esportato mucche per importare carne e tucani.
La presunta ricchezza è solo presunta. Avere tucani in Europa può creare problemi alla fauna locale, così come avere mucche in Brasile ha provocato problemi ai tucani.
Il mondo preglobale era fatto di tanti ecosistemi che ora stanno saltando.
Prima di trincerarci dietro razzismi e antirazzismi bisognerebbe guardare in faccia la realtà di un processo che non sarà indolore e che andrebbe gestito meglio.
Con quali risorse però non lo si sa perché le ricchezze che genera sono sempre più in mano a pochi.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi ho mangiato falafel con salsa di hummus e yogurt con radicchio variegato e pomodorini datterini.
> Mi sono arricchita...:mexican:


L'arricchimento c'è quando esci sotto casa, ti compri una michetta che riempirai con la mortadella dal panettiere, una cassata siciliana dal pasticciere e per dare il colpo di grazia (è tutta salute con questa alimentazione...) la _piadina_ con kebab.
Non lo è più quando vai sotto casa e trovi solo negozi di kebab.
Per la cassata siciliana devi prendere la macchina e farti 20km.
La michetta non la fa più nessuno.

In effetti la michetta non la fa più nessuno. Ma io l'adoro.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non vi è nulla di incontrollabile, neppure il mercato lo è, basti vedere come veniva gestita l'economia nei paesi sovietici, per esempio.
> Ci sono scelte ben precise a livello politico che fanno comprendere certe dinamiche.
> In linea di massima, l'immigrazione va verso i paesi dalla valuta dotata di un buon potere di acquisto e fugge da quelli dove essa è svalutata. Si può dire che prescinde addirittura dalla ricerca del lavoro di qualità, ove non sia contemplato come necessità dalle leggi vigenti per garantire il soggiorno.
> A un immigrato può essere sufficientemente allettante anche l'attrattiva di un posto di lavoro in nero, per dire.
> ...


Mio caro, non so se abbia ancora senso parlare di destra e di sinistra (Bobbio qualche anno fa ha scritto un saggio illuminante in proposito) ma a me sembra tanto che certa parte della sinistra sia diventata più liberista su certi argomenti dei neoliberisti....


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mio caro, non so se abbia ancora senso parlare di destra e di sinistra (Bobbio qualche anno fa ha scritto un saggio illuminante in proposito) ma a me sembra tanto che certa parte della sinistra sia diventata più liberista su certi argomenti dei neoliberisti....


E' un'impressione comune...


----------



## Frithurik (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La prima -  e unica -  persona che non ha difeso - se proprio vogliamo usare questo termine - il rapporto è stato il coniuge che ha tradito. Ed è con lui che devo confrontarmi.
> *Chi se ne frega dell'amante: non me lo sono sposato, non ci ho fatto un figlio, non me lo porto a letto, non ci mangio insieme, è un perfetto estraneo.
> E tale deve restare.*




Per te no, ma per tua moglie e' di famiglia.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'arricchimento c'è quando esci sotto casa, ti compri una michetta che riempirai con la mortadella dal panettiere, una cassata siciliana dal pasticciere e per dare il colpo di grazia (è tutta salute con questa alimentazione...) la _piadina_ con kebab.
> Non lo è più quando vai sotto casa e trovi solo negozi di kebab.
> Per la cassata siciliana devi prendere la macchina e farti 20km.
> La michetta non la fa più nessuno.
> ...


Ok, faccio un outing (si dice così?) anch' io.
Qualcuno mi deve spiegare dove sia l'arricchimento nel mangiare sushi, crudo scondito e insipido. Ah già, fa figo e va di moda.....

Che i vae in mona, dicono dalle mie parti, stasera sardelle in saor, risotto de capelonghe e baccalà fritto.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Su, non piangere per così poco...Non sono ironico, registro un fatto. Gli sport sono allegorie della guerra, e la guerra si è sempre fatta da che mondo è mondo per una ragione fondamentale: per appropriarsi delle risorse altrui (o per impedire che altri si approprino delle nostre). Le risorse fondamentali sono il territorio e le donne, perchè entrambe danno frutti. Si può deprecare, ma è così.


Più che deprecare mi fa ridere cercare un signicato nella palke che va in rete...ma davvero però


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, faccio un outing (si dice così?) anch' io.
> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare dove sia l'arricchimento nel mangiare *sushi*, crudo scondito e insipido. Ah già, fa figo e va di moda.....
> 
> Che i vae in mona, dicono dalle mie parti, stasera sardelle in saor, risotto de capelonghe e baccalà fritto.


Bono


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti senti chiamata in causa?


In che senso?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L'idea di democrazia paternalistica e sulla pelle di chi poi i problemi li deve affrontare e vivere a me non piace affatto e il recente crescente disinteresse alla politica qualcuno dovrebbe far riflettere... Ti faccio presente che a proposito della ridente campagna dove vivo, visto che pensi solo tu di avere ricette per risolvere i problemi dell' immigrazione, è un modello di integrazione e di (quasi) piena occupazione anche per le comunità di recente innesto che ci vivono.  Sono abbastanza sicuro che il sindaco del mio comune, (sporco razzista lehista, per le tue idee), si sta adoperando in ogno modo fattivamente e non con le chiacchere di garantire istruzione, alloggio e servizi per tutti, residenti e nuovi. Tu aricchisciti pure con che cazzo ti pare. Io sottolineo che vorrei sciegliere per me e senza imposizioni come aricchirmi culturalmente. Visto che non sto parlando palesemente di cibo ma di valori culturali vorrei capire dove si ferma la pretesa di accettare tutto quello che fa brodo, da culture dove ad esempio le donne possono essere bastonate e infibulate ad esempio. La democrazia ed il governo sono (sempre) una faccenda di numeri, vedremo in futuro (e già adesso ci sono gli assaggi) cosa significa vivere in una società ancora più frammentata di quella di adesso. Solo gli stolti pensano che il futuro sia un problema che non li riguarda e non sopporto questa abdicazione e questo disinteresse per quella che sarà la società che si prefiura, visto che i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


Hai un problema di controllo pure tu.
Perché consideri paternalistica una politica autorevole che contemporaneamente richiedi a gran voce e apprezzi quando paternamente il tuo sindaco provvede a tutto.
Ti rendi conto che sei all'estremo pensando alle donne bastonate e infibulate ("nessuno pensa alle donne" è il nuovo "nessuno pensa ai bambini "? ) così come lo sono quelli che immaginano le donne occidentali senza pudore impegnate in orge e porno e strappate al ruolo riproduttivo?
Io avevo proposto una minore frammentazione attraverso la conoscenza, ti sembra paternalistico?
Semmai è materno.
In realtà io lo penso all'interno di regole chiare e precise e fatte rispettare a tutti.
La società che si prefigura io la vedo molto bella.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Povero WC, stasera si arricchisce anche lui


Anche quando mangio gli spaghetti con la pummarola o il risotto giallo o il bonet.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche quando mangio gli spaghetti con la pummarola o il risotto giallo o il bonet.


Eh, ma il falafel con la salsina yogurt... mmmm...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'arricchimento c'è quando esci sotto casa, ti compri una michetta che riempirai con la mortadella dal panettiere, una cassata siciliana dal pasticciere e per dare il colpo di grazia (è tutta salute con questa alimentazione...) la _piadina_ con kebab.
> Non lo è più quando vai sotto casa e trovi solo negozi di kebab.
> Per la cassata siciliana devi prendere la macchina e farti 20km.
> La michetta non la fa più nessuno.
> ...


La michetta la fa il mio panettiere, ma mangio poco pane.
Purtroppo la piccola distribuzione non è più interessate per i clienti, mentre questo si attua per la ristorazione.
Naturalmente, benché sia quello che ho mangiato oggi, era una metafora dell'incontro di culture che vivo da anni.
Nonostante tutte le paure, come dicevo, ha vinto Happy days e se ne era preoccupato solo Pasolini.
Purtroppo esistono due fenomeni il primo è la mancanza si memoria e il secondo la rielaborazione del passato alla luce del presente. È quel fenomeno che ci rende convinti di avere avuto pensieri a 7 anni che un bambino non è in grado di formulare. Analogamente avviene per i fenomeni sociali e storici per cui persino chi ha vissuto personalmente l'immigrazione, sia come immigrato sia come autoctono, non ricorda o ricorda rielaborato come era vissuto il fenomeno.
Faccio un esempio. L'immigrazione dal sud e dall'est dell'Italia era vista dai milanesi in modo simile a come viene vista dagli attuali residenti in Milano e hinterland quella degli immigrati da varie parti del mondo.
E le cose che venivano dette gli uni nei confronti degli altri da entrambe le parti era identico a quello che viene detto adesso. Invece dell'invasione di kebab si vedeva l'invasione prima dei trani (locali, tra la vineria e la trattoria, a gestione pugliese con vino a basso costo e bassa qualità...allora) e delle pizzerie. Mio padre trovava assurdo il minestrone con la pasta ed "esotiche" la pizza e la parmigiana. I meridionali erano disgustati dalla libertà (tutto è relativo ) delle ragazze del nord e cercavano di isolare le figlie dalle coetanee corruttrici. I settentrionali ridicolizzavano questi comportamenti.
Ci sono ancora residui di questi scontri nel repertorio comico attuale e nell'autoironia meridionale sulle cene della vigilia di Natale e sui pasti in spiaggia.
Per quale motivo qualcuno vuole vedere i fenomeni attuali tanto diversi non lo capisco.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Eh, ma il falafel con la salsina yogurt... mmmm...


Provali! Sono all'esselunga reparto vegano. La salsina l'ho inventata io con quello che avevo in frigorifero per rendere meno asciutto il pasto.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai un problema di controllo pure tu.
> Perché consideri paternalistica una politica autorevole che contemporaneamente richiedi a gran voce e apprezzi quando paternamente il tuo sindaco provvede a tutto.
> Ti rendi conto che sei all'estremo pensando alle donne bastonate e infibulate ("nessuno pensa alle donne" è il nuovo "nessuno pensa ai bambini "? ) così come lo sono quelli che immaginano le donne occidentali senza pudore impegnate in orge e porno e strappate al ruolo riproduttivo?
> Io avevo proposto una minore frammentazione attraverso la conoscenza, ti sembra paternalistico?
> ...


La politica che io apprezzo è quella che ascolta e risponde ai bisogni, il mio sindaco io lo apprezzo perchè ascolta, non perchè paternalisticamente provvede soltanto. 

Il punto focale della faccenda è il neretto, chiediti quanto queste regole vengono fatte rispettare e datti una risposta.
E visto che ci sei, chiediti quanti italiani apprezzano veramente il modello di immigrazione in massa di cui sono protagonisti, visto che è comunque facile essere democratici a parole.

La società che si prefigura tu non sei in grado di vederla, come non lo sono io. Tu puoi solo immaginare e augurarti che sia  bella, ma i presupposti per me, di questo passo non ci sono.
 Certa parte della politica ultimamente si spreca solo a dare del razzista e dell' intollerante a chi semplicemente non crede in quel luminoso futuro che in definitiva servirà solo ad arricchire chi è ancora più ricco e a moltiplicare il numero di schiavi che lo rendano tale.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> La politica che io apprezzo è quella che ascolta e risponde ai bisogni, il mio sindaco io lo apprezzo perchè ascolta, non perchè paternalisticamente provvede soltanto.
> 
> Il punto focale della faccenda è il neretto, chiediti quanto queste regole vengono fatte rispettare e datti una risposta.
> E visto che ci sei, chiediti quanti italiani apprezzano veramente il modello di immigrazione in massa di cui sono protagonisti, visto che è comunque facile essere democratici a parole.
> ...


Io la vedo perché la mia realtà è avanti qualche decennio rispetto a quella vissuta in altri luoghi e tutti quelli che la vivono la vedono diversamente, ovviamente se hanno un minimo di strumenti per non sentirsi destabilizzati.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la vedo perché la mia realtà è avanti qualche decennio rispetto a quella vissuta in altri luoghi e tutti quelli che la vivono la vedono diversamente, ovviamente se hanno un minimo di strumenti per non sentirsi destabilizzati.


La tua realtà "avanti" non è quella che descrive Danny (e altri) ad esempio, mettevi d'accordo che poi magari dal fondo della mia sfigata periferia decido a chi credere.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Merda!Lo vedi?In gioventù il mio sport è stato il motocross agonistico,ecco perché non ho mai tradito e le femmine non libere non mi hanno mai attratto...e mi fa pure schifo il calcio.
> Ero proprio un cornuto predestinato...


Anch'io come te.....sarà sintomatico?
Io credo che il non provarci con una donna sposata che pure ci attragga dipenda dall'educazione soprattutto; forse anche dalla genetica. Il non farsi scrupoli discende dall'educazione e dagli esempi familiari ricevuti,in negativo naturalmente.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lo diceva anche Gianni Brera, uguale uguale.
> Oggi non si insegna più, nella storia, quanto fosse importante la necessità di procurarsi delle donne nelle spedizioni di conquista.
> Ho già scritto che in tutte le comunità umane, in età riproduttiva, ci sono *103-107 maschi per 100 femmine*. In questo gioco ci sono degli esclusi. Nel XVI secolo, gli esclusi spagnoli e portoghesi partivano per il nuovo mondo, dove conquistavano territorio, uccidevano o sottomettevano gli uomini e si appropriavano delle donne. In una sola generazione nacque l'America Latina: addio agli amerindi e via ai "mestizos", tutti figli di padre spagnolo e madre amerinda.
> Il fatto che le ONG ci stiano inondando di giovani maschi africani in età riproduttiva (che in Svezia ha già portato quel rapporto a 114 maschi per 100 femmine) deve far riflettere.


Piano Kalergi?
Paneuropa?
L'uomo nacque in Africa....e sta compiendo nel terzo millennio la colonizzazione.
I cinesi stanno colonizzando l'Africa....ma loro discendono da altre etnie aliene....


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso?


come tifosa, non so se sei aggressiva


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lo diceva anche Gianni Brera, uguale uguale.
> Oggi non si insegna più, nella storia, quanto fosse importante la necessità di procurarsi delle donne nelle spedizioni di conquista.
> Ho già scritto che in tutte le comunità umane, in età riproduttiva, ci sono *103-107 maschi per 100 femmine*. In questo gioco ci sono degli esclusi. Nel XVI secolo, gli esclusi spagnoli e portoghesi partivano per il nuovo mondo, dove conquistavano territorio, uccidevano o sottomettevano gli uomini e si appropriavano delle donne. In una sola generazione nacque l'America Latina: addio agli amerindi e via ai "mestizos", tutti figli di padre spagnolo e madre amerinda.
> Il fatto che le ONG ci stiano inondando di giovani maschi africani in età riproduttiva (che in Svezia ha già portato quel rapporto a 114 maschi per 100 femmine) deve far riflettere.


Ma...ai miei tempi si diceva che vi fossero sette donne per ogni uomo....
Tutta colpa dei cinesi e della media statistica del pollo.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A me non piace nessuno di quegli sport, ma amo la bicicletta e le arti marziali.
> Però la figa mi piace, eh.
> 
> (preciso che non si sa mai)


Per questo come trilo e me sei cornuto....
Blaise sicuramente faceva il centravanti di sfondamento: con la testa di.....ariete....


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vero. Il problema è che tutti, almeno qualche volta, siamo "gli altri".


Infatti,quando attraverso le strisce pedonali mi fermo sempre con l'auto  ,per farmi passare....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come tifosa, non so se sei aggressiva


No poi negli anni mi sono anche ridimensionata.
Ridevo per altro ho spiegato prima


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Per questo come trilo e me sei cornuto....
> Blaise sicuramente faceva il centravanti di sfondamento: con la testa di.....ariete....


Ero terzino e segavo le corna ....pardon le gambe.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di nuovo...
> Ma l'esempio della sconfitta della Juve l'ho fatto io. Sei tu che non cogli l'aspetto ironico, infatti mi rispondi in modo incongruente.
> Tra l'altro il tuo modo di rapportarti con le donne non è proprio sano.


È proprio un negraccio rozzo e corpulento....fedele solo al proprio padrone.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> La tua realtà "avanti" non è quella che descrive Danny (e altri) ad esempio, mettevi d'accordo che poi magari dal fondo della mia sfigata periferia decido a chi credere.


È uguale!
Perché gli immigrati sono esseri umani e ci sono stronzi e criminali e santi e in mezzo gli altri come me e te. Naturalmente i poveri cadono più facilmente nella microcriminalità e tra i molto ricchi nella cinica stronza indifferenza. Infatti gli emiri e Trump si trovano bene e così i criminali collaborano, ma la maggioranza siamo belle e buone persone di tanti colori.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ero terzino e segavo le corna ....pardon le gambe. &#55357;&#56834;


Poi sei rinsavito negli anni, ed hai cominciato a farle crescere....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Piano Kalergi?
> Paneuropa?
> L'uomo nacque in Africa....e sta compiendo nel terzo millennio la colonizzazione.
> I cinesi stanno colonizzando l'Africa....ma loro discendono da altre etnie aliene....


:rotfl:


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda che al limite a lei va di lusso.:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Avrà più uomini - e tra l'altro sulle doti nascoste dei giovani maschi africani se ne dicono delle belle - tra cui scegliere.


Sempre più frequentemente si vedono africani aitanti accompagnarsi a donne italiane non più giovani,e a volte neanche cesse...


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento scatena un attacco all' identità del tradito che in quella circostanza è tutto meno che razionale.


Io per capirmi per un certo periodo mi sono identificato con l'altro!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'uomo nacque in Africa....


Questa cosa è più un mito che una teoria scientifica.
Ma ognuno può credere in quello che gli pare, nessun problema


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io per capirmi per un certo periodo mi sono identificato con l'altro!


Non so fino a che punto sei arrivato, ma cercare di cambiare punto di vista è sempre un buon esercizio.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Devo confessare che ho un profondo interesse per le giocatrici di beach volley...


Infatti tu vorresti essere sedotto, e non sedurre.....Attento al gioco che ti propongono però queste ragazze con le palle....


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Questa cosa è più un mito che una teoria scientifica.
> Ma ognuno può credere in quello che gli pare, nessun problema


Infatti...io credo che siamo un esperimento genetico....deriviamo dagli alieni.Altro che teoria evoluzionistica...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti sei mai chiesto perchè tante persone, soprattutto maschi, si appassionano fino al delirio per le partite di calcio, rugby, pallanuoto, e in generale per gli sport dove si tratta di "invadere il territorio altrui" e di ficcare un oggetto dentro un'apertura?


Non più di tanto in verità..

Mi piacciono e ho praticato e pratico ancora oggi alcuni sport... Io penso per un puro fattore competitivo

Che del resto è il presupposto di ogni sport, anche quello dove non ci sono oggetti da ficcare, come il nuoto o gli scacchi, quello di tentarr di difendere e provare a aggredire

Peraltro nel calcio come nel rugby non esiste alcun territorio proprio, ma un terreno comune di gioco

La unica cosa propria è la porta, nel calcio sono due pali fermi uniti da una bella rete, da difendere la propria e da aggredire la altrui

Ma.. se volevi fare un paragone al femminile, mi pare quanto meno avventuroso pensare a una donna come due cosce inanimate come due pali, larghe e inermi, da proteggere di fronte alle zuccate degli attaccanti e alle sberciate dei terzini avversari, da "difendere" mentre resta li.. inerme e impalata 

Perché quello è


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti...io credo che siamo un esperimento genetico....deriviamo dagli alieni.Altro che teoria evoluzionistica...


Che pazienza che ci vuole... la lavatrice televisiva funziona che è un piacere...


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so fino a che punto sei arrivato, ma cercare di cambiare punto di vista è sempre un buon esercizio.


Sono stato sempre molto pigro....mia madre mi diceva che sono nato stanco....
Sono arrivato al punto che mi son talmente identificato con lui che,se ha voglia,lo lascio fare....
Eh...eh..eh....oggi mi sento ironico,dissacrante,caustico e spero non sarcastico.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È uguale!
> Perché gli immigrati sono esseri umani e ci sono stronzi e criminali e santi e in mezzo gli altri come me e te. Naturalmente i poveri cadono più facilmente nella microcriminalità e tra i molto ricchi nella cinica stronza indifferenza. Infatti gli emiri e Trump si trovano bene e così i criminali collaborano, ma la maggioranza siamo belle e buone persone di tanti colori.


Ti metti a fare lezioni di antirazzismo a me, essu.... 
Dal profondo isolamento della terra del prosecco riesco ancora a distinguere le persone dalle loro culture.
 Parlavo di politiche di immigrazione che io considero inadeguate, tu evidentemente no.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che pazienza che ci vuole... la lavatrice televisiva funziona che è un piacere...


Quando centrifuga però capisco poco....
Che mi  dici delle scie chimiche,haarp ecc....eh..eh..


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La michetta la fa il mio panettiere, ma mangio poco pane.
> Purtroppo la piccola distribuzione non è più interessate per i clienti, mentre questo si attua per la ristorazione.
> Naturalmente, benché sia quello che ho mangiato oggi, era una metafora dell'incontro di culture che vivo da anni.
> Nonostante tutte le paure, come dicevo, ha vinto Happy days e se ne era preoccupato solo Pasolini.
> ...


Io la memoria ce l'ho e so bene che non sono stati rose e fiori. 
La perdita dell'identità milanese è stata totale, per esempio.
Conosci ancora qualcuno che parla milanese?
Mi è molto più facile ascoltare accenti e termini pugliesi, campani, siciliani.
Le amiche di mia figlia hanno accenti sudamericani, filippini, nigeriani, sudafricani etc.
A mia figlia il milanese suona più estraneo di una qualsiasi lingua straniera il cui suono ormai conosce bene. 
Questo cambiamento ( negazione dell'identità) può creare problemi in molte persone invece più anziane e non va minimizzato.
Certo, tutti invecchiamo e moriamo e pochi superstiti rimpiangeranno tra qualche anno di non comprendere le canzoni di Jannacci.
Alle nuove generazioni di quello in cui credevano le vecchie non importera' affatto.
Questo potrà riguardare anche il sustema di valori e il riconoscimento dei diritti.
Non pensiamo restino immutati anche loro senza sostenerli.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non più di tanto in verità..
> 
> Mi piacciono e ho praticato e pratico ancora oggi alcuni sport... Io penso per un puro fattore competitivo
> 
> ...



E le due  metà campo? Parafrasando le lasciamo invadere,calpestare,frequentare, ma quando i nostri avversari si avvicinano troppo al "buco" cerchiamo di chiudere le maglie (le cosce ),anche in modo cruento,tant'è che il "fallo" più grave avviene in difesa dell'apertura sguarnita....il rigore.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> La tua realtà "avanti" non è quella che descrive Danny (e altri) ad esempio, mettevi d'accordo che poi magari dal fondo della mia sfigata periferia decido a chi credere.


Io ho abitato per 25 anni nelle case popolari della periferia di Milano più degradata.
È un punto di vista privilegiato... 
Ora abito in un quartiere di immigrati ma un po' più su.
La mafia però c'è anche qui.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti tu vorresti essere sedotto, e non sedurre.....Attento al gioco che ti propongono però queste ragazze con le palle....


Eh sì.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quando centrifuga però capisco poco....
> Che mi  dici delle scie chimiche,haarp ecc....eh..eh..


Lavori per il grande fratello? o per "mai dire grande fratello"? Sono indeciso.
Certo che argomenti bene... :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2017)

Ditemi il nome del vostro fornitore perché secondo me vende roba buona


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lavori per il grande fratello? o per "mai dire grande fratello"? Sono indeciso.
> Certo che argomenti bene... :rotfl:


Non ho tempo per approfondire....Ti dico solo che sono come san Tommaso.....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti metti a fare lezioni di antirazzismo a me, essu....
> Dal profondo isolamento della terra del prosecco riesco ancora a distinguere le persone dalle loro culture.
> Parlavo di politiche di immigrazione che io considero inadeguate, tu evidentemente no.


Ma quali sono quelle adeguate?
Chi le propone senza cavalcare le paure irrazionali?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io la memoria ce l'ho e so bene che non sono stati rose e fiori.
> La perdita dell'identità milanese è stata totale, per esempio.
> Conosci ancora qualcuno che parla milanese?
> Mi è molto più facile ascoltare accenti e termini pugliesi, campani, siciliani.
> ...


Il problema è che vacilla ciò che non è sicuro.
Chi parla latino? Neanche più in chiesa!
Tutto cambia e passa attraverso il setaccio del tempo, del buono e dell'utile.
Non abbiamo il controllo del presente e neanche del futuro.
Si lavoro nella nostra piccola cerchia e nei limiti delle nostre capacità per setacciare e cercare di tenere ciò a cui teniamo e ...Jannacci era pugliese.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che vacilla ciò che non è sicuro.
> Chi parla latino? Neanche più in chiesa!
> Tutto cambia e passa attraverso il setaccio del tempo, del buono e dell'utile.
> Non abbiamo il controllo del presente e neanche del futuro.
> Si lavoro nella nostra piccola cerchia e nei limiti delle nostre capacità per setacciare e cercare di tenere ciò a cui teniamo e ...Jannacci era pugliese.


I genitori di Jannacci.
Lui era milanese, essendo figlio di immigrati ma nato a Milano.
E la forza della cultura milanese di allora era tale da renderlo uno degli interpreti più noti di canzoni in dialetto milanese.
Un evidente esempio di integrazione.
Oggi... i ragazzi di tutto il mondo ascoltano Kate Perry e si vestono Zara.
Eppure sembra che le differenze siano più forti di un tempo.
Questo perché le identità culturali in tutto il mondo si sono indebolite e questo crea sacche di insofferenza. Però questo è un problema legato alla globalizzazione più che all'immigrazione.
Il ruolo dell'appartenenza e dell'identità culturale viene sempre sottovalutato ma è spesso causa di disagio.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quali sono quelle adeguate?
> Chi le propone senza cavalcare le paure irrazionali?


Dalla terra del mais mi rendo conto che il "chi" ultimamente è più importante del "cosa" propone.

E occhio a non sgarrare, quel becero fascista di Minniti ha osato persino dire che chi non ha titolo a stare qui a spese della comunità deve essere rimpatriato, pensa un po.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che vacilla ciò che non è sicuro.
> Chi parla latino? Neanche più in chiesa!
> Tutto cambia e passa attraverso il setaccio del tempo, del buono e dell'utile.
> Non abbiamo il controllo del presente e neanche del futuro.
> Si lavoro nella nostra piccola cerchia e nei limiti delle nostre capacità per setacciare e cercare di tenere ciò a cui teniamo e ...Jannacci era pugliese.


Un fatto è certo, è il territorio che condiziona il soggetto e non il contrario; questo se non avviene la sostituzione di una civiltà in un unica soluzione (cosa improbabile) ma gradatamente. Certo che nelle metropoli prevalendo l'eterogenia degli abitanti,non viene conservato il dialetto,oppure altre tradizioni legate ad eventi commemorativi. Commovente è stato sentire parlare giovani musulmani con accento bergamasco  e trevigiano l'altra sera in tivvù (o era la lavatrice?), mentre esponevano pareri sull'Isis...Se chiudevo gli occhi potevo credere di sentire parlare uno delle valli bergamasche  oppure di Treviso....


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti...io credo che siamo un esperimento genetico....deriviamo dagli alieni.Altro che teoria evoluzionistica...


Tale che dalla figura di merda non si fanno vedere, con gli umani hanno toppato


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I genitori di Jannacci.
> Lui era milanese, essendo figlio di immigrati ma nato a Milano.
> E la forza della cultura milanese di allora era tale da renderlo uno degli interpreti più noti di canzoni in dialetto milanese.
> Un evidente esempio di integrazione.
> ...


Le differenze le vede chi le vede.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Dalla terra del mais mi rendo conto che il "chi" ultimamente è più importante del "cosa" propone.
> 
> E occhio a non sgarrare, quel becero fascista di Minniti ha osato persino dire che chi non ha titolo a stare qui a spese della comunità deve essere rimpatriato, pensa un po.


Stai facendo una campagna elettorale contro di me, ma io non sono candidata non ho più l'età è i boccoli.


----------



## Divì (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno può. Nessuno può accedere direttamente alla realtà: vi ci accede solo per mezzo di rappresentazioni più o meno adeguate, un fatto che è la migliore giustificazione a me nota del pluralismo politico.


Schopenhauer: il mondo come realtà e rappresentazione .... 
Un diverso approccio all'idea di relativismo ....


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tale che dalla figura di merda non si fanno vedere, con gli umani hanno toppato &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


Vero....si vergognano! Per noi....


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai facendo una campagna elettorale contro di me, ma io non sono candidata non ho più l'età è i boccoli.


  No, Dalla terra del tiramisù e dello sgroppino in verità ti dico che sto solo amabilmente discutendo di alcuni punti di vista che non condivido. Ora me ne torno a prendere la mia dose giornaliera d' inferno. Sciao.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E le due  metà campo? Parafrasando le lasciamo invadere,calpestare,frequentare, ma quando i nostri avversari si avvicinano troppo al "buco" cerchiamo di chiudere le maglie (le cosce ),anche in modo cruento,tant'è che il "fallo" più grave avviene in difesa dell'apertura sguarnita....il rigore.



Il campo di gioco non è di nessuno, da nessuna parte

È terreno di scontro

Non conosco arbitro che fischi quando un giocatore "invade" una qualsiasi parte di campo

E a pallone io ci ho giocato 20 anni, quindi lo so 

PS sto parlando di calcio

Ergo: il parallelismo è a dir poco avventuroso

A dir poco...


----------



## mistral (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Altro caso di amante che non sa stare al suo posto.
> in questo caso, comprendo la reazione del tradito.


Allora io sarei dovuta andare al parcheggio e aspettarla con un crik.Avrei pure avuto l'assoluzione


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Allora io sarei dovuta andare al parcheggio e aspettarla con un crik.Avrei pure avuto l'assoluzione


:carneval:

Io credo che il clima di comprensione per le reazioni degli uomini sia quello che favorisce le azioni violente e che arrivano fino al femminicidio.
Infatti a fronte di un maggior controllo sociale dei comportamenti. Un tempo vi erano molte più reazioni violente perché la legislazione era comprensiva. 

Ho la massima comprensione per lo stato confusionale di chi si scopre tradito, ma non per la violenza.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Voglio solo precisare cosa intendo per stato "forte".
> Non è solo quello dove le leggi vengono applicate, ma dove chi è debole viene aiutato a esserlo meno o, se possibile, a non esserlo più.
> Il padre di famiglia severo che però risparmia sufficientemente per aiutare i figli a comprare la casa o nei momenti di difficoltà.


Certo. Ci sono molti stili, molti modi di usare la forza. Usarla per proteggere i deboli è molto bello e cavalleresco (il cavaliere medievale lo giurava al momento dell'investitura). Inoltre, più si è forti meno bisogno di ha di esibire la forza: Mike Tyson non ha bisogno di alzare la voce. L'importante, però, è avercela, la forza, e quando si deve, usarla.


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il campo di gioco non è di nessuno, da nessuna parte
> 
> È terreno di scontro
> 
> ...


Supportavo la tesi di twinpeaks....
Comunque anche se hai giocato vent'anni non ti sei accorto che la metà campo era tua pro tempore:quando la occupi  devi difenderla (non a caso ho parlato di consentirne la frequentazione anche agli avversari,altrimenti sarebbe un altro sport). Il parallelismo con il prevenire un tradimento,conservando una limitazione degli spazi del partner,limitandone l'approccio e la contaminazione da chi in quel momento attacchi il "nostro" campo,proprio come farebbe un terzino nella propria metà campo o area,mi pare calzante....Anche il "possesso" e l'identificazione "temporanea" di quel territorio,(come è, o può essere temporanea una relazione esclusiva) mi pare del tutto pertinente.....Il riferimento al depositare un oggetto nella rete ,è pleonastico....
Ma eri attaccante o difensore,o altro....


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo. Ci sono molti stili, molti modi di usare la forza. Usarla per proteggere i deboli è molto bello e cavalleresco (il cavaliere medievale lo giurava al momento dell'investitura). Inoltre, più si è forti meno bisogno di ha di esibire la forza: Mike Tyson non ha bisogno di alzare la voce. L'importante, però, è avercela, la forza, e quando si deve, usarla.


Inoltre ,con la vocina  che si ritrova....del genere che se non vedi rischi di dirgli: "ehi ragazzino smettila di parlare che rompi"; salvo poi trovarti un energumeno di cento chili,alto"solo" 183 cm (come me) o 180-non ricordo - insomma un peso massimo con la velocità di un medio (era ciò che lo rendeva unico)....questo per dire che non sempre l'abito fa il monaco (ma quasi) .


----------



## stany (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il campo di gioco non è di nessuno, da nessuna parte
> 
> È terreno di scontro
> 
> ...


Poi, ho mai detto che l'arbitro fischia "l'invasione" del campo avversario (le regole le conosco anch'io eh! Anche quella del fuori gioco .che non tutti...), ho detto che il fallo avviene quando il rischio di subire il goal è imminente ed oggettivamente probabile,in quanto non si è provveduto a prevenire e ad arginare la possibilità che il nostro contendente arrivasse così vicino a ferirci con un goal (e la metafora del tradimento e della prevenzione è chiara).


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Poi, ho mai detto che l'arbitro fischia "l'invasione" del campo avversario (le regole le conosco anch'io eh! Anche quella del fuori gioco .che non tutti...), ho detto che il fallo avviene quando il rischio di subire il goal è imminente ed oggettivamente probabile,in quanto non si è provveduto a prevenire e ad arginare la possibilità che il nostro contendente arrivasse così vicino a ferirci con un goal (e la metafora del tradimento e della prevenzione è chiara).


Va bene 

Il paragone è perfetto..

Spero così possa andar bene...


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene
> 
> Il paragone è perfetto..
> 
> Spero così possa andar bene...


Si può fare gol anche da centrocampo....


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si può fare gol anche da centrocampo....


E si può fare anche autogol...


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E si può fare anche autogol...


Touche'


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le differenze le vede chi le vede.


Credo tutti.
Un Troisi aveva una comicità diversa da un Pozzetto, un Totò da un Govi etc.
Non avrebbero neppure fatto film come un "Grosso grasso matrimonio greco" (ma anche "Il padrino"...) se non vi fossero caratteri identitari forti legati al luogo di nascita che definiscono l'individuo e il suo rapportarsi con gli altri. 
La ragione per cui a un greco non puoi dire che esiste la Macedonia slava perché per lui la Macedonia è solo greca, e per la quale Istanbul  in Grecia si chiama ancora Costantinopoli, il kebab pitta me giro mentre il caffè espresso è solo per i turisti incapaci di bere quello greco, la ragione per cui Napoli è diversissima da Milano e Torino da Venezia e Firenze da Palermo.
Questa è la ricchezza. 
Le nostre identità, che vanno conservate, preservate, perché cultura ma anche forza, per l'individuo.
E' cultura il ramadan come tutta l'alimentazione di tutto il mondo, lo stato vaticano come i pope della chiesa ortodossa, sono cultura i riti, le feste, le differenze, le peculiarità, la concezione della famiglia, della vita, della morte. (basti pensare all'origine dei culti animisti, della santeria in sudamerica)
Ma addirittura la pornografia, per gli stati come la Danimarca dove è stata per prima resa legale e che infatti vanta a Copenaghen un museo in centro dove puoi vedere i primi film porno di 50 anni fa, e tanti altri reperti sull'erotismo.
Non è cultura Mac Donald o Starbucks, l'omologazione globale, la finta mescolanza globale che cancella la ricchezza di secoli di storia inseguendo un reddito  da qualche parte nel mondo per comprarsi le maglietta da Zara o il cuscus vegano al Carrefour o al Lidl.
Se si va a Londra, zona 1, non si troveranno nessuno dei caratteri che noi consideriamo "tipici" degli inglesi e che Sordi descrisse in "Fumo di Londra".
La fila ordinata nell'area centrale di Londra non esiste più.
Perché non ci sono più inglesi (tutti stranieri, italiani compresi). Non esiste più un'identità forte, percepibile, comprensibile.
La perdita di identità (unità nella molteplicità secondo Aristotele) per tutti, immigrati compresi,  produce alienazione. Questo accade quando vi è una privazione e non vi è riconoscimento di quanto invece si è acquistato (è il caso dell'incontro tra due culture profondamente diverse, come nel  colonialismo). 
L'incontro tra due identità differenti deve produrre uno scambio che sia pari, tra quanto si perde e quanto si acquista e non generare conflitti di identità (straniero che assume l'identità del paese ospitante, identità che però è anche razzista nei suoi confronti).
Se non vi è, subentra la nascita di risposte identitarie.
E' il motivo per cui i terroristi degli ultimi attentati sono immigrati di seconda generazione, nati e cresciuti negli stati in cui hanno effettuato attentati e che hanno cercato una soluzione al loro credito di identità cercando l'estremismo.
E' il motivo della diffusione del brigantaggio e della successiva mafia (anzi, delle mafie, perché ogni territorio ha creato la sua).
E non è un caso che Jannacci, che poteva benissimo cantare solo in italiano o dedicarsi alla canzone pugliese, fece canzoni meravigliose in milanese.
O che Piero Mazzarella fu uno degli interpreti più npti della commedia in dialetto (anche lui, però senza avere alle spalle una milanesità generazionale pura...).


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2017)

Da leggere Franz Fanon "Pelle nera maschere bianche" sul tema, per cogliere il profondo conflitto di identità dell'autore.

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frantz_Fanon

"Il Nero delle Antille sarà tanto più bianco, cioè si avvicinerà tanto più al vero uomo, quanto più avrà fatto sua la lingua francese. […] Un uomo che possiede il linguaggio possiede per immediata conseguenza il mondo espresso e implicato da questo linguaggio. […] Ogni popolo colonizzato, cioè ogni popolo in cui si sia instaurato un complesso di inferiorità a causa dell’avvenuta distruzione dell’originalità culturale locale, è posto di fronte al linguaggio della nazione civilizzatrice, cioè della cultura metropolitana. Il colonizzato si allontanerà tanto maggiormente dalla ‘foresta’ che gli è propria, quanto più avrà fatto suoi i valori culturali della metropoli. Sarà tanto più bianco quanto più avrà rigettato la sua nerezza, la sua ‘foresta’"


@twinpeaks  che mi dici di Fanon?


----------



## patroclo (22 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il campo di gioco non è di nessuno, da nessuna parte
> 
> È terreno di scontro
> 
> ...


..... non ho mai giocato a calcio....per me il concetto è sempre stato l'attacco a tutto campo.....il campo dell'avversario è "roba mia".......e di bastonate sportive ne ho prese tante ma l'arroccamento in difesa non fa per me....per non parlare della "melina"

....e questo farebbe di me un accanito tentatore di mogli incorruttibili?????


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... non ho mai giocato a calcio....per me il concetto è sempre stato l'attacco a tutto campo.....il campo dell'avversario è "roba mia".......e di bastonate sportive ne ho prese tante ma l'arroccamento in difesa non fa per me....per non parlare della "melina"
> 
> ....e questo farebbe di me un accanito tentatore di mogli incorruttibili?????


Dicono di si..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo tutti.
> Un Troisi aveva una comicità diversa da un Pozzetto, un Totò da un Govi etc.
> Non avrebbero neppure fatto film come un "Grosso grasso matrimonio greco" (ma anche "Il padrino"...) se non vi fossero caratteri identitari forti legati al luogo di nascita che definiscono l'individuo e il suo rapportarsi con gli altri.
> La ragione per cui a un greco non puoi dire che esiste la Macedonia slava perché per lui la Macedonia è solo greca, e per la quale Istanbul  in Grecia si chiama ancora Costantinopoli, il kebab pitta me giro mentre il caffè espresso è solo per i turisti incapaci di bere quello greco, la ragione per cui Napoli è diversissima da Milano e Torino da Venezia e Firenze da Palermo.
> ...


L'identità milanese, per parlare di qualcosa che viviamo, è il risultato di mescolanza di culture, basta sentire il dialetto, così come la topografia e l'architettura e le tradizioni alimentari.
Il vino in Piemonte che ci sembra fortemente radicato ha una tradizione di pochissimi secoli.
Quello che è cambiato nel passato ora ci sembra identitario.
Ci saranno nuove identità.
È naturale che ci siano paure e incomprensioni e conflitti, ma non mi fanno paura.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta;1813849[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]L'identità milanese[/B], per parlare di qualcosa che viviamo, è il risultato di mescolanza di culture, basta sentire il dialetto, così come la topografia e l'architettura e le tradizioni alimentari.
> Il vino in Piemonte che ci sembra fortemente radicato ha una tradizione di pochissimi secoli.
> Quello che è cambiato nel passato ora ci sembra identitario.
> Ci saranno nuove identità.
> È naturale che ci siano paure e incomprensioni e conflitti, ma non mi fanno paura.


L'identità milanese è frutto di dominazioni protratte per secoli:
spagnola, francese, austriaca.
Malgrado siano sopravvissute per secoli e siano passati secoli da quando sono terminate, noi non siamo divenuti né spagnoli, né austriaci, né francesi, pur essendo sottoposti alle loro leggi.
L'identità si è conservata semplicemente aggiungendo elementi culturali ma non sostituendo quelli di base.
Vuol dire che un milanese oggi rimane facilmente distinguibile da un austriaco, che Milano non è Vienna, che anche se io porto un cognome di origine spagnola non ho nulla che mi possa far definire spagnolo.
L'identità culturale sopravvive, si tramanda in linea parentale, promuove la ricerca di chi è più simile.
E' il motivo per cui mia zia che ha vissuto quasi 50 anni in Belgio è rimasta italiana e da vedova è tornata qui.
Il motivo per cui migliaia di persone nate in Italia ma aventi genitori albanesi sono andate a vivere in Albania (tornare è il verbo sbagliato). http://www.eastjournal.net/archives/79174
Il motivo per cui anche negli Stati Uniti oggi puoi facilmente distinguere la composizione della popolazione
(che è a maggioranza (40%)  tedesca, esattamente come Trump).


----------



## trilobita (22 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'identità milanese è frutto di dominazioni protratte per secoli:
> spagnola, francese, austriaca.
> Malgrado siano sopravvissute per secoli e siano passati secoli da quando sono terminate, noi non siamo divenuti né spagnoli, né austriaci, né francesi, pur essendo sottoposti alle loro leggi.
> L'identità si è conservata semplicemente aggiungendo elementi culturali ma non sostituendo quelli di base.
> ...


Volevo fare solo una precisazione.
Il vino,nella penisola italica ha una tradizione che supera i 2000 anni,Piemonte compreso.il vitigno del Cirò,credo sia in assoluto il più vecchio conosciuto.
La vinificazione che ha aumentato la qualità dei vini ha solo qualche secolo ed è importata dalla Francia da un certo Camillo Benso conte di Cavour.
Quindi è il metodo di vinificazione che relativamente recente.
Nessun bordeaux o altri vitigni francesi in italia.
Merlot e cabernet,vitigni ormai universali,unici superstiti dell'importazione post bellica.
Ora vi è la rincorsa a ritrovare vitigni autoctoni estinti per ricreare ciò che era.
Dai francesi abbiamo importato solo il modo di rendere più buono il Nostro vino.
Scusa l',OT.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'identità milanese è frutto di dominazioni protratte per secoli:
> spagnola, francese, austriaca.
> Malgrado siano sopravvissute per secoli e siano passati secoli da quando sono terminate, noi non siamo divenuti né spagnoli, né austriaci, né francesi, pur essendo sottoposti alle loro leggi.
> L'identità si è conservata semplicemente aggiungendo elementi culturali ma non sostituendo quelli di base.
> ...


Se così è (ovvero che si mantiene una identità acquisita dalla famiglia) nonostante DOMINAZIONI che arrivano a imporre leggi e lingua, continuerà ad avvenire allo stesso modo solo con arricchimento reciproco.
Un motivo in più per non aver paura.


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Volevo fare solo una precisazione.
> Il vino,nella penisola italica ha una tradizione che supera i 2000 anni,Piemonte compreso.il vitigno del Cirò,credo sia in assoluto il più vecchio conosciuto.
> La vinificazione che ha aumentato la qualità dei vini ha solo qualche secolo ed è importata dalla Francia da un certo Camillo Benso conte di Cavour.
> Quindi è il metodo di vinificazione che relativamente recente.
> ...


Il barbera mi pare fosse un vitigno del nord Europa (territori barbari), importato dagli antichi romani nei tempi delle dominazioni di quei territori. Oggi ,è il vino popolare piemontese per antonomasia.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se così è (ovvero che si mantiene una identità acquisita dalla famiglia) nonostante DOMINAZIONI che arrivano a imporre leggi e lingua, continuerà ad avvenire allo stesso modo solo con arricchimento reciproco.
> Un motivo in più *per non aver paura*.



Non è questione di paura, ma di saper affrontare le diversità (tutte) in maniera da riuscire a limitare i problemi.
In quest'articolo ti porto un esempio, uno dei tanti, della nostra impreparazione di fronte a fenomeni nuovi e diversi.
https://medium.com/@mariateresasantaguida/pesca-di-frodo-23bf984da90e

Pescatori di frodo organizzatissimi fuggiti dal Danubio dove le leggi e i controlli troppo restrittivi avevano impedito loro di fare quello che ora stanno tranquillamente facendo in Italia.
Interessante anche vedere dove finisce quel pesce...
(io comunque ieri sul Po ho avuto paura... ce ne siamo fuggiti prima)


----------



## Paolo78mi (26 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Io, traditrice per natura, stufa di menzogne e giri di parole, da diversi anni schivo relazioni ufficiali. Dando l'immagine della donna in carriera, dal 2010 mi sono concentrata su me stessa riufiutando qualasisi impegno.
> 
> ...


eheheheheheeh
l'Amour............


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Da leggere Franz Fanon "Pelle nera maschere bianche" sul tema, per cogliere il profondo conflitto di identità dell'autore.
> 
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frantz_Fanon
> 
> ...


Scusa il ritardo, ti rispondo in breve.
Ho letto Fanon molti anni fa, e non sono sicuro di ricordare perfettamente tutto l'essenziale. Dal punto di vista politico, penso che ogni popolo, quando si riconosce come tale e riesce a organizzarsi, abbia il diritto di rendersi indipendente, usando i mezzi necessari: che quasi mai sono mezzi pacifici. D'altro canto, i popoli e le civiltà da sempre tendono, di fatto, a espandere la loro sfera d'influenza, in ragione della loro forza materiale e non solo materiale. 
Dal punto di vista psicologico, una risposta richiederebbe uno studio di qualche centinaio di pagine. Il tema è più che interessante, perchè uno degli elementi costitutivi fondamentali della psiche è proprio la cultura, in particolare nei suoi aspetti più legati alle dimensioni ancestrali dell'etnia, della religione, del linguaggio materno, che alimentano il sistema simbolico, cioè l'aria di cui gli uomini hanno bisogno per respirare la vita.
Lo sradicamento provocato dalla colonizzazione, anche non violenta, sconvolge nel profondo la psiche dei colonizzati. La tesi di Fanon, secondo il quale il colonizzato ha bisogno di usare una violenza estrema per liberarsi dalla colonizzazione interiore, è psicologicamente inesatta ma fattualmente corretta. Mi spiego. Psicologicamente inesatta, perchè la violentissima rivolta del colonizzato contro il colonizzatore diventa una lotta tra due fantasmi: il fantasma edenico che il colonizzato inventa per definire sè stesso e il suo popolo, situandolo di solito in un passato mitico di grandezza e/o di serenità, e il fantasma infernale, l'Ombra, che il colonizzato proietta sul colonizzatore. Dalla lotta tra due fantasmi di solito non risultano liberazioni interiori.
Fattualmente corretto, perchè molto spesso le lotte di liberazione cololoniale si svolgono proprio così, speciel quando la distanza culturale tra colonizzatore e colonizzato è molto grande: il che favorisce sempre la disumanizzazione del nemico.
Per concludere: per il colonizzato che si libera, il più difficile comincia sempre dopo.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Scusa il ritardo, ti rispondo in breve.
> Ho letto Fanon molti anni fa, e non sono sicuro di ricordare perfettamente tutto l'essenziale. Dal punto di vista politico, penso che ogni popolo, quando si riconosce come tale e riesce a organizzarsi, abbia il diritto di rendersi indipendente, usando i mezzi necessari: che quasi mai sono mezzi pacifici. D'altro canto, i popoli e le civiltà da sempre tendono, di fatto, a espandere la loro sfera d'influenza, in ragione della loro forza materiale e non solo materiale.
> Dal punto di vista psicologico, una risposta richiederebbe uno studio di qualche centinaio di pagine. *Il tema è più che interessante, perchè uno degli elementi costitutivi fondamentali della psiche è proprio la cultura, in particolare nei suoi aspetti più legati alle dimensioni ancestrali dell'etnia, della religione, del linguaggio materno, che alimentano il sistema simbolico, cioè l'aria di cui gli uomini hanno bisogno per respirare la vita.*
> Lo sradicamento provocato dalla colonizzazione, anche non violenta, sconvolge nel profondo la psiche dei colonizzati. La tesi di Fanon, secondo il quale il colonizzato ha bisogno di usare una violenza estrema per liberarsi dalla colonizzazione interiore, è psicologicamente inesatta ma fattualmente corretta. Mi spiego. Psicologicamente inesatta, perchè la violentissima rivolta del colonizzato contro il colonizzatore diventa una lotta tra due fantasmi: il fantasma edenico che il colonizzato inventa per definire sè stesso e il suo popolo, situandolo di solito in un passato mitico di grandezza e/o di serenità, e il fantasma infernale, l'Ombra, che il colonizzato proietta sul colonizzatore. Dalla lotta tra due fantasmi di solito non risultano liberazioni interiori.
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Scusa il ritardo, ti rispondo in breve.
> Ho letto Fanon molti anni fa, e non sono sicuro di ricordare perfettamente tutto l'essenziale. Dal punto di vista politico, penso che ogni popolo, quando si riconosce come tale e riesce a organizzarsi, abbia il diritto di rendersi indipendente, usando i mezzi necessari: che quasi mai sono mezzi pacifici. D'altro canto, i popoli e le civiltà da sempre tendono, di fatto, a espandere la loro sfera d'influenza, in ragione della loro forza materiale e non solo materiale.
> Dal punto di vista psicologico, una risposta richiederebbe uno studio di qualche centinaio di pagine. Il tema è più che interessante, perchè uno degli elementi costitutivi fondamentali della psiche è proprio la cultura, in particolare nei suoi aspetti più legati alle dimensioni ancestrali dell'etnia, della religione, del linguaggio materno, che alimentano il sistema simbolico, cioè l'aria di cui gli uomini hanno bisogno per respirare la vita.
> Lo sradicamento provocato dalla colonizzazione, anche non violenta, sconvolge nel profondo la psiche dei colonizzati. La tesi di Fanon, secondo il quale il colonizzato ha bisogno di usare una violenza estrema per liberarsi dalla colonizzazione interiore, è psicologicamente inesatta ma fattualmente corretta. Mi spiego. Psicologicamente inesatta, perchè la violentissima rivolta del colonizzato contro il colonizzatore diventa una lotta tra due fantasmi: il fantasma edenico che il colonizzato inventa per definire sè stesso e il suo popolo, situandolo di solito in un passato mitico di grandezza e/o di serenità, e il fantasma infernale, l'Ombra, che il colonizzato proietta sul colonizzatore. Dalla lotta tra due fantasmi di solito non risultano liberazioni interiori.
> ...


Diciamo che non è stato difficile disumanizzare i colonizzatori.


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che non è stato difficile disumanizzare i colonizzatori.


La conquista di popoli e nazioni ad opera di altri popoli e nazioni è una regolarità storica da che mondo è mondo. Sono disumani tutti gli uomini? Disumano solo chi vince, umano solo chi perde? E se uno prima perde e poi vince, da umano diventa disumano, e viceversa?

"Disumanizzare il nemico" significa attribuirgli caratteri esclusivamente malvagi e/o inferiori, così giustificando agli occhi propri e altrui l'uso, nei suoi riguardi, della crudeltà più atroce, anche al di là delle necessità militari o politiche. 

E' un fenomeno ricorrente, che ha conseguenze terribili, e dal quale nessuna etnia, nessun popolo, nessuna nazione, ideologia, religione va esente. E' quindi consigliabile cercare di prevenirlo, con tutti i mezzi atti allo scopo. Anzitutto, non si deve attribuire l'esclusiva della colpa a intere categorie sociali, popoli, nazioni, etnie, etc., a prescindere che siano storicamente più deboli o più forti, nel caso in esame colonizzatori o colonizzati.

Un esempio da meditare è il Sudafrica, dove, dopo la (benemerita) fine dell'apartheid, i bianchi vengono massacrati all'ingrosso da bande armate di neri, alcune delle quali politicizzate, altre di semplici criminali, con il tacito consenso del governo (infatti i bianchi che possono svendono tutto e se la danno a gambe).


----------



## trilobita (28 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La conquista di popoli e nazioni ad opera di altri popoli e nazioni è una regolarità storica da che mondo è mondo. Sono disumani tutti gli uomini? Disumano solo chi vince, umano solo chi perde? E se uno prima perde e poi vince, da umano diventa disumano, e viceversa?
> 
> "Disumanizzare il nemico" significa attribuirgli caratteri esclusivamente malvagi e/o inferiori, così giustificando agli occhi propri e altrui l'uso, nei suoi riguardi, della crudeltà più atroce, anche al di là delle necessità militari o politiche.
> 
> ...


Paro paro ai partigiani del CLN,che a guerra finita decretarono aperta la caccia ai preti e ai simpatizzanti,veri e presunti,del fascismo,compiendo veri e propri omicidi di massa.


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Paro paro ai partigiani del CLN,che a guerra finita decretarono aperta la caccia ai preti e ai simpatizzanti,veri e presunti,del fascismo,compiendo veri e propri omicidi di massa.


La cosa importante è questa: che il conflitto si può limitare solo quando tutti ammettono che è una dimensione permanente della vita e della storia. Se si pensa che senza questa o quella categoria sociale, razza, religione, il conflitto cesserebbe e sopravverrebbe l'armonia universale; se si pensa che basti sottacere o negare il conflitto perchè questo non si verifichi; se insomma non lo si assume e non lo si integra nella cultura e nel linguaggio ufficiale, il conflitto si manifesterà, prima o poi, con forza moltiplicata, devastante. La stessa cosa avviene nella personalità individuale, che sino a quando non ha almeno iniziato a fare i conti con le sue dimensioni meschine, malvage, ripugnanti, terribili (nel linguaggio junghiano, con l'Ombra) non sarà più buona e innocente, ma al contrario sarà più pericolosamente persuasa di aver ragione anche nella bassezza e nella crudeltà, che proietterà sugli altri, così giustificandola; mentre, quanto meglio avrà integrato l'Ombra, tanto più sarà in grado di dominare e anche di volgere a proprio e altrui vantaggio anche gli aspetti inferi della sua personalità.


----------



## stany (28 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Paro paro ai partigiani del CLN,che a guerra finita decretarono aperta la caccia ai preti e ai simpatizzanti,veri e presunti,del fascismo,compiendo veri e propri omicidi di massa.


Leggi troppo pansa ....un revisionista prezzolato....


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La cosa importante è questa: che il conflitto si può limitare solo quando tutti ammettono che è una dimensione permanente della vita e della storia. Se si pensa che senza questa o quella categoria sociale, razza, religione, il conflitto cesserebbe e sopravverrebbe l'armonia universale; se si pensa che basti sottacere o negare il conflitto perchè questo non si verifichi; se insomma non lo si assume e non lo si integra nella cultura e nel linguaggio ufficiale, il conflitto si manifesterà, prima o poi, con forza moltiplicata, devastante. La stessa cosa avviene nella personalità individuale, che sino a quando non ha almeno iniziato a fare i conti con le sue dimensioni meschine, malvage, ripugnanti, terribili (nel linguaggio junghiano, con l'Ombra) non sarà più buona e innocente, ma al contrario sarà più pericolosamente persuasa di aver ragione anche nella bassezza e nella crudeltà, che proietterà sugli altri, così giustificandola; mentre, quanto meglio avrà integrato l'Ombra, tanto più sarà in grado di dominare e anche di volgere a proprio e altrui vantaggio anche gli aspetti inferi della sua personalità.


D'accordo.
Ma come?
Per esempio, alla scoperta di un tradimento, come evitare che la reazione possa essere violenta (sugli altri) o si rifletta sul fisico (con malattie psicosomatiche)?


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> D'accordo.
> Ma come?
> Per esempio, alla scoperta di un tradimento, come evitare che la reazione possa essere violenta (sugli altri) o si rifletta sul fisico (con malattie psicosomatiche)?


La scoperta di un tradimento ti fa incontrare l'Ombra dell'altro, non la tua. Se con la tua hai già fatto un po' di conti, il colpo resta durissimo, ma è possibile che tu continui a considerare il traditore/trice come un essere umano e non come un mostro. Poi puoi anche decidere di farlo fuori, ma decidi di farlo fuori consapevolmente, non lo fai fuori in un raptus.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2017)

*...*



twinpeaks ha detto:


> La cosa importante è questa: che il conflitto si può limitare solo quando tutti ammettono che è una dimensione permanente della vita e della storia. Se si pensa che senza questa o quella categoria sociale, razza, religione, il conflitto cesserebbe e sopravverrebbe l'armonia universale; se si pensa che basti sottacere o negare il conflitto perchè questo non si verifichi; se insomma non lo si assume e non lo si integra nella cultura e nel linguaggio ufficiale, il conflitto si manifesterà, prima o poi, con forza moltiplicata, devastante. La stessa cosa avviene nella personalità individuale, che sino a quando non ha almeno iniziato a fare i conti con le sue dimensioni meschine, malvage, ripugnanti, terribili (nel linguaggio junghiano, con l'Ombra) non sarà più buona e innocente, ma al contrario sarà più pericolosamente persuasa di aver ragione anche nella bassezza e nella crudeltà, che proietterà sugli altri, così giustificandola; mentre, quanto meglio avrà integrato l'Ombra, tanto più sarà in grado di dominare e anche di volgere a proprio e altrui vantaggio anche gli aspetti inferi della sua personalità.


tutto verissimo, ma... in una società e in singoli individui che hanno e vivono nel costante bisogno di rassicurare ed essere rassicurati praticamente su tutto, a partire dal rapporto con il prossimo, per finire ai rapporti in genere con la società in cui vive, temo sia infattibile nel concreto.

n.b. è appena stato aperto un 3d sulla "fiducia"

c'è disperato bisogno di essere rassicurati.. accettare l'ombra (sugli altri - su di se) è esercizio drammatico e praticamente impossibile


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> tutto verissimo, ma... in una società e in singoli individui che hanno e vivono nel costante bisogno di rassicurare ed essere rassicurati praticamente su tutto, a partire dal rapporto con il prossimo, per finire ai rapporti in genere con la società in cui vive, temo sia infattibile nel concreto.


Eh...l'una cosa dipende proprio dall'altra: l'incapacità di integrare l'Ombra produce costante bisogno di rassicurazione e insieme costante conflittualità irriflessa. Terra terra: far finta di essere buoni fa diventare più deboli e più cattivi.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Eh...l'una cosa dipende proprio dall'altra: l'incapacità di integrare l'Ombra produce costante bisogno di rassicurazione e insieme costante conflittualità irriflessa. Terra terra: far finta di essere buoni fa diventare più deboli e più cattivi.


eh si...


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> tutto verissimo, ma... in una società e in singoli individui che hanno e vivono nel costante bisogno di rassicurare ed essere rassicurati praticamente su tutto, a partire dal rapporto con il prossimo, per finire ai rapporti in genere con la società in cui vive, temo sia infattibile nel concreto.
> 
> n.b. è appena stato aperto un 3d sulla "fiducia"
> 
> c'è disperato bisogno di essere rassicurati.. *accettare l'ombra (sugli altri - su di se)* è esercizio drammatico e praticamente impossibile



Aggiungo che l'Ombra non "si accetta", ed è anzi molto consigliabile non "accettarla" nel senso di ritenerla un simpatico compagno di briscola, perchè non lo è affatto. Si "incontra", nel senso che se ne scopre l'esistenza in noi (negli altri non vale) e la si integra quando la nostra coscienza non rifugge dai pensieri e dalle azioni che l'Ombra ci fa pensare ed agire; non ne rifugge, nel senso che non li attribuisce a infanzia difficile, coniuge insopportabile, momento di debolezza e altre cantafavole, ma li considera come a pieno titolo rappresentativi del preg.mo titolare della ditta Io, senza inventarsi giustificazioni filosofiche tipo "così fan tutti" o "società liquida" o "nichilismo" o "decadenza dell'Occidente" e così via. Dopo, ma solo dopo, può iniziare (non è detto) anche un parziale addomesticamento dell'Ombra, con il dominio via via crescente delle facoltà superiori sulle inferiori, etc. 
Sintesi: chi con l'Ombra ha fatto i conti il male te lo fa a occhi aperti, non senza volere. Può sembrare poco, ma in realtà è moltissimo, perchè il 96% del male che ci facciamo ce lo facciamo "a fin di bene" (nella nostra testa) o in base a infinite scuse & pretesti volti a nasconderci il fatto che stiamo facendo del male a qualcuno. Il caso dei tradimenti è esemplare.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Aggiungo che l'Ombra non "si accetta", ed è anzi molto consigliabile non "accettarla" nel senso di ritenerla un simpatico compagno di briscola, perchè non lo è affatto. Si "incontra", nel senso che se ne scopre l'esistenza in noi (negli altri non vale) e la si integra quando la nostra coscienza non rifugge dai pensieri e dalle azioni che l'Ombra ci fa pensare ed agire; non ne rifugge, nel senso che non li attribuisce a infanzia difficile, coniuge insopportabile, momento di debolezza e altre cantafavole, ma li considera come a pieno titolo rappresentativi del preg.mo titolare della ditta Io, senza inventarsi giustificazioni filosofiche tipo "così fan tutti" o "società liquida" o "nichilismo" o "decadenza dell'Occidente" e così via. Dopo, ma solo dopo, può iniziare (non è detto) anche un parziale addomesticamento dell'Ombra, con il dominio via via crescente delle facoltà superiori sulle inferiori, etc.
> Sintesi: chi con l'Ombra ha fatto i conti il male te lo fa a occhi aperti, non senza volere. Può sembrare poco, ma in realtà è moltissimo, perchè il 96% del male che ci facciamo ce lo facciamo "a fin di bene" (nella nostra testa) o in base a infinite scuse & pretesti volti a nasconderci il fatto che stiamo facendo del male a qualcuno. Il caso dei tradimenti è esemplare.


si si.. sono assolutamente d'accordo..

in effetti ho usato il termine "accettare" come per voler dire "riconoscere".... non tanto accettare a capo chino 
(il famoso "io sono fatto cosi")



anzi, al contrario. accettare che esiste e spolverarla per bene, al fine anche di addomesticare, plasmare, come ben dici


----------



## ipazia (28 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Aggiungo che l'Ombra non "si accetta", ed è anzi molto consigliabile non "accettarla" nel senso di ritenerla un simpatico compagno di briscola, perchè non lo è affatto. Si "incontra", nel senso che se ne scopre l'esistenza in noi (negli altri non vale) e la si integra quando la nostra coscienza non rifugge dai pensieri e dalle azioni che l'Ombra ci fa pensare ed agire; non ne rifugge, nel senso che non li attribuisce a infanzia difficile, coniuge insopportabile, momento di debolezza e altre cantafavole, ma li considera come a pieno titolo rappresentativi del preg.mo titolare della ditta Io, senza inventarsi giustificazioni filosofiche tipo "così fan tutti" o "società liquida" o "nichilismo" o "decadenza dell'Occidente" e così via. Dopo, ma solo dopo, può iniziare (non è detto) anche un parziale addomesticamento dell'Ombra, con il dominio via via crescente delle facoltà superiori sulle inferiori, etc.
> Sintesi: chi con l'Ombra ha fatto i conti il male te lo fa a occhi aperti, non senza volere. Può sembrare poco, ma in realtà è moltissimo, perchè il 96% del male che ci facciamo ce lo facciamo "a fin di bene" (nella nostra testa) o in base a infinite scuse & pretesti volti a nasconderci il fatto che stiamo facendo del male a qualcuno. Il caso dei tradimenti è esemplare.


Eppure io credo che una parte di accettazione, intesa come accoglienza di sè, ci debba essere. Proprio per poter "incontrare" la propria Ombra a occhi aperti e trovare equilibri

C'è una differenza sostanziale, per la mia esperienza, fra chi cerca le cause di sè nei suoi vissuti (infanzia difficile etc etc) e chi, riconosciuti i vissuti (più o meno traumatici) riconosce a se stesso da dove viene e le influenze per riassumersi se stesso in piena responsabilità.

E c'è un passaggio, in cui il capo lo si china, in cui penso sia necessario chinarlo e ammettersi a sè stessi con umiltà

Non so se mi spiego. 

Resto dell'idea che se non si domina l'Ombra, non è una gran bella situazione...non penso basti sapere che c'è per poter integrare le diverse parti in gioco nella complessità di un individuo

Pienamente d'accordo con te che non è un'amichevole compagnuccio di giochi con cui giocare a briscola...proprio per niente. 

Manca di base una cultura e una educazione a riguardo, manca una sana percezione del fatto che la medaglia, per essere tale, ha due facce. 
Le dicotomie vengono ancora, generalizzando ovviamente, messe in contrapposizione fra loro e non in comunicazione...


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Aggiungo che l'Ombra non "si accetta", ed è anzi molto consigliabile non "accettarla" nel senso di ritenerla un simpatico compagno di briscola, perchè non lo è affatto. Si "incontra", nel senso che se ne scopre l'esistenza in noi (negli altri non vale) e la si integra quando la nostra coscienza non rifugge dai pensieri e dalle azioni che l'Ombra ci fa pensare ed agire; non ne rifugge, nel senso che non li attribuisce a infanzia difficile, coniuge insopportabile, momento di debolezza e altre cantafavole, ma li considera come a pieno titolo rappresentativi del preg.mo titolare della ditta Io, senza inventarsi giustificazioni filosofiche tipo "così fan tutti" o "società liquida" o "nichilismo" o "decadenza dell'Occidente" e così via. Dopo, ma solo dopo, può iniziare (non è detto) anche un parziale addomesticamento dell'Ombra, con il dominio via via crescente delle facoltà superiori sulle inferiori, etc.
> Sintesi: chi con l'Ombra ha fatto i conti il male te lo fa a occhi aperti, non senza volere. Può sembrare poco, ma in realtà è moltissimo, perchè il 96% del male che ci facciamo ce lo facciamo "a fin di bene" (nella nostra testa) o in base a infinite scuse & pretesti volti a nasconderci il fatto che stiamo facendo del male a qualcuno. Il caso dei tradimenti è esemplare.


Perfetto.


----------



## trilobita (28 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Leggi troppo pansa ....un revisionista prezzolato....


Mai letto.


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eppure io credo che una parte di accettazione, intesa come accoglienza di sè, ci debba essere. Proprio per poter "incontrare" la propria Ombra a occhi aperti e trovare equilibri
> 
> C'è una differenza sostanziale, per la mia esperienza, fra chi cerca le cause di sè nei suoi vissuti (infanzia difficile etc etc) e chi, riconosciuti i vissuti (più o meno traumatici) riconosce a se stesso da dove viene e le influenze per riassumersi se stesso in piena responsabilità.
> 
> ...


Accettare = riconoscere la sua esistenza, sì
Accettare = fare sempre quel che dice/pensare di farci amicizia, no.

Non è possibile "dominare" l'Ombra più di quanto sia possibile "dominare" la sessualità. Vale a dire che è possibile indirizzarla, educarla, reprimerla, sublimarla, ma non è possibile renderla perfettamente trasparente alla coscienza e piegarla alla propria volontà. 
Molto importante fare la sua conoscenza, e non in astratto, ma proprio personalmente: conoscere la tua Ombra, che per quanto somigli alla mia e alla sua è sempre e solo la tua. E' una conoscenza infinitamente fruttuosa, ma anche pericolosa, perchè l'Ombra può effettivamente prendere il comando della personalità, con conseguenze imprevedibili ma in generale funeste. Per fare un esempio a tutti noto, la straordinaria capacità di Hitler di intuire immediatamente i punti deboli, le zone marce e doloranti, delle persone che lo circondavano e in generale dei suoi alleati e avversari, testimoniata da tutti coloro che l'hanno conosciuto da vicino, e manifestata nella sua veramente eccezionale abilità di tattico politico, viene proprio di lì: c'era l'Ombra al comando, e "ognuno riconosce i suoi". 
Leggendo le biografie, si trovano aneddoti rivelatori in proposito. Una volta, il padre di Albert Speer, l'unica persona che si avvicinò a un rapporto amicale con Hitler (perchè era il tipo di giovane che aveva sognato di essere), incontrò Hitler ed ebbe, quasi immediatamente, un vero crollo nervoso: tremori, balbettio, sudori freddi, mancamento. Il padre di Speer era un uomo rigido, serio, burbero, altero, tutt'altro che impressionabile e per nulla in soggezione davanti a Hitler. Qui la reazione è una reazione primaria, evidentemente la percezione immediata dell'aspetto "infraumano" che è il tipico effetto che fa l'Ombra. Reazione esattamente inversa ebbe suo figlio, che da Hitler rimase profondamente affascinato ascoltandolo parlare in un comizio; perchè l'Ombra è, appunto, l'aspetto non-umano inferiore dell'umano, profondamente raccapricciante e affascinante insieme.


----------



## ipazia (28 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> *Accettare = riconoscere la sua esistenza, sì*
> Accettare = fare sempre quel che dice/pensare di farci amicizia, no.
> 
> Non è possibile "dominare" l'Ombra più di quanto sia possibile "dominare" la sessualità. Vale a dire che *è possibile indirizzarla, educarla, reprimerla, sublimarla, ma non è possibile renderla perfettamente trasparente alla coscienza e piegarla alla propria volontà. *
> ...


Al primo significato grassettato facevo riferimento...credo che senza accettazione non si vada da nessuna parte

E si rischia di finire in quel tribunale interiore di cui si parlava ieri...o per altro estremo alla negazione e al rifiuto di parti di sè, che comunque sono lì e che, come dicevate tu e jung, se negate divengono un evento. 

Quando al "dominare" lo intendevo col significato che hai espresso nel grassetto...penso che sull'Ombra, per sua propria costituzione non possa essere esercitato un dominio di potenza...è al dominio della comprensione che faccio riferimento, e non penso ce ne possa essere un altro
Fra l'altro non penso possa esistere un dominio di un qualche genere basato sulla potenza. Sul lungo termine, un dominio di potenza non può che rivelarsi fallimentare. 

Sono piuttosto convinta che provare a dominare l'Ombra di potenza, si finisca per esserne preda, con conseguenze funeste...e forse anche peggio. 

Già...si vede quel che si conosce e ri-conosce più che altro. 

Eppure twinpeaks, pur con tutti i rischi connessi...io sono convinta che girare largo dalle Ombre non sia produttivo, per niente. 
Penso servirebbe educazione a questo. 

Che l'Ombra, ci compone...ed è il non conoscerla e riconoscerla che secondo me fa danni pesanti. 

Con umiltà...senza dimenticare l'umiltà.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Accettare = riconoscere la sua esistenza, sì
> Accettare = fare sempre quel che dice/pensare di farci amicizia, no.
> 
> Non è possibile "dominare" l'Ombra più di quanto sia possibile "dominare" la sessualità. Vale a dire che è possibile indirizzarla, educarla, reprimerla, sublimarla, ma non è possibile renderla perfettamente trasparente alla coscienza e piegarla alla propria volontà.
> ...


Però c'è chi ha l'ombra di Hitler e chi ha l'ombra che manderebbe affanculo il collega.
O no?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però c'è chi ha l'ombra di Hitler e chi ha l'ombra che manderebbe affanculo il collega.
> O no?


Poi ci sta un'ombra che ti fa andare ( cicchetto veneziano): la migliore


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però c'è chi ha l'ombra di Hitler e chi ha l'ombra che manderebbe affanculo il collega.
> O no?


Sì, come c'è chi compone i "Winterreise" e chi "Voglio una vita spericolata". 

Però, l'Ombra di chi manderebbe affanculo il collega può benissimo entrare in risonanza con l'Ombra di Hitler, come in effetti è accaduto: altrimenti, Hitler se ne restava a dipingere cartoline e a fare discorsi incendiari in un angolo della birreria preferita. 
Se la persona che manderebbe affanculo il collega fa due fruttuose chiacchiere con la sua Ombra a) si accorge che farebbe (e probabilmente ha già fatto) di ben peggio b) quando entra in contatto con l'Ombra di Hitler è molto probabile che si renda conto con chi ha a che fare, il che costituisce la condizione necessaria, seppur non sufficiente, per evitare di farsene incantare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, come c'è chi compone i "Winterreise" e chi "Voglio una vita spericolata".
> 
> Però, l'Ombra di chi manderebbe affanculo il collega può benissimo entrare in risonanza con l'Ombra di Hitler, come in effetti è accaduto: altrimenti, Hitler se ne restava a dipingere cartoline e a fare discorsi incendiari in un angolo della birreria preferita.
> Se la persona che manderebbe affanculo il collega fa due fruttuose chiacchiere con la sua Ombra a) si accorge che farebbe (e probabilmente ha già fatto) di ben peggio b) quando entra in contatto con l'Ombra di Hitler è molto probabile che si renda conto con chi ha a che fare, il che costituisce la condizione necessaria, seppur non sufficiente, per evitare di farsene incantare.


Non andando oltre a Vita spericolata, non credo in me ombre hitleriane. Del resto ogni epoca ha il proprio collettore di scarichi individuali, anche adesso c'è chi alimenta le cloache.


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non andando oltre a Vita spericolata, non credo in me ombre hitleriane. Del resto ogni epoca ha il proprio collettore di scarichi individuali, anche adesso c'è chi alimenta le cloache.



Ho fatto l'esempio di Hitler solo per la notorietà universale del personaggio. Quanto alla cattiveria, non ce n'è mai stata nè mai ce ne sarà carestia: e al sistema fognario siamo collegati tutti.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio di Hitler solo per la notorietà universale del personaggio. Quanto alla cattiveria, non ce n'è mai stata nè mai ce ne sarà carestia: e al sistema fognario siamo collegati tutti.


Twin ti posso "sfottere" in mp?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio di Hitler solo per la notorietà universale del personaggio. Quanto alla cattiveria, non ce n'è mai stata nè mai ce ne sarà carestia: e al sistema fognario siamo collegati tutti.


Infatti io ho trasposto al presente.
Ma pure allora c'era Massimiliano Kolbe.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, come c'è chi compone i "Winterreise" e chi "Voglio una vita spericolata".
> 
> Però, *l'Ombra di chi manderebbe affanculo il collega* può benissimo entrare in risonanza con l'Ombra di Hitler, come in effetti è accaduto: altrimenti, Hitler se ne restava a dipingere cartoline e a fare discorsi incendiari in un angolo della birreria preferita.
> *Se la persona che manderebbe affanculo il collega fa due fruttuose chiacchiere con la sua Ombra a) si accorge che farebbe (e probabilmente ha già fatto) di ben peggio* b) quando entra in contatto con l'Ombra di Hitler è molto probabile che si renda conto con chi ha a che fare, il che costituisce la condizione necessaria, seppur non sufficiente, per evitare di farsene incantare.


http://iltirreno.gelocal.it/italia-...a-di-san-donato-milanese-due-morti-1.15552522


Giusto ieri.


----------



## twinpeaks (30 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> http://iltirreno.gelocal.it/italia-...a-di-san-donato-milanese-due-morti-1.15552522
> 
> 
> Giusto ieri.



Qui stranamente manca, ma hai presente il commento standard sul responsabile dopo le stragi" "Bravo ragazzo, persona ammodo..."?


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Qui stranamente manca, ma hai presente il commento standard sul responsabile dopo le stragi" "Bravo ragazzo, persona ammodo..."?


Qualche défaillance di un tuo collega c'è stata?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Qui stranamente manca, ma hai presente il commento standard sul responsabile dopo le stragi" "Bravo ragazzo, persona ammodo..."?


L'ho letto stamattina da un mio contatto fb che l'aveva conosciuto.


----------



## twinpeaks (1 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho letto stamattina da un mio contatto fb che l'aveva conosciuto.


Grazie, ne sentivo la mancanza.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie, ne sentivo la mancanza.


Si sa  che una persona prima di diventare assassino non lo sia. Altrimenti dovrebbe essere quanto meno pregiudicato.
Il fatto più interessante è che abbiamo la tendenza a considerare la possibilità di compiere un omicidio remotissima è riservata a "mostri" con cui non abbiamo nulla a che fare.
Io ho conosciuto un omicida, proprio un femminicida, che normale non mi sembrava per niente. Quando ho letto che era sospettato un uomo con le sue caratteristiche, ho capito che era lui e non mi sono molto stupita.


----------



## twinpeaks (1 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si sa  che una persona prima di diventare assassino non lo sia. *Altrimenti dovrebbe essere quanto meno pregiudicato.*
> Il fatto più interessante è che abbiamo la tendenza a considerare la possibilità di compiere un omicidio remotissima è riservata a "mostri" con cui non abbiamo nulla a che fare.
> *Io ho conosciuto un omicida, proprio un femminicida, che normale non mi sembrava per niente*. Quando ho letto che era sospettato un uomo con le sue caratteristiche, ho capito che era lui e non mi sono molto stupita.


Sì, però non tutti gli assassini vengono scoperti, e non tutti gli assassini recano qualche segno visibile di squilibrio. Qui naturalmente parliamo di persone che non hanno familiarità con la violenza omicida, come invece i criminali, per i quali uccidere diventa routine; e parliamo di omicidi commessi a caldo, sotto l'impulso delle passioni (l'omicidio premeditato ha dinamiche interiori molto diverse). 

Nell'omicidio a caldo (non per legittima difesa) quel che fa la differenza è la capacità di resistere alle pulsioni, che usualmente dipende dal grado di integrazione della personalità, e (in parte minore) dall'interiorizzazione delle inibizioni etiche o sociali. La stessa identica provocazione può dar luogo all'omicidio, al pugno, allo schiaffo, all'insulto, alla rinuncia a proseguire il confronto, etc.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, però non tutti gli assassini vengono scoperti, e non tutti gli assassini recano qualche segno visibile di squilibrio. Qui naturalmente parliamo di persone che non hanno familiarità con la violenza omicida, come invece i criminali, per i quali uccidere diventa routine; e parliamo di omicidi commessi a caldo, sotto l'impulso delle passioni (l'omicidio premeditato ha dinamiche interiori molto diverse).
> 
> Nell'omicidio a caldo (non per legittima difesa) quel che fa la differenza è la capacità di resistere alle pulsioni, che usualmente dipende dal grado di integrazione della personalità, e (in parte minore) dall'interiorizzazione delle inibizioni etiche o sociali. La stessa identica provocazione può dar luogo all'omicidio, al pugno, allo schiaffo, all'insulto, alla rinuncia a proseguire il confronto, etc.


Quindi un addetto alla ns. sicurezza, anche se è rivoltato come un calzino dagli pscologi(presumo) può fare quello che ha fatto il vigile urbano? Allora se non si individuano problematiche che ci possono essere tra i tutori dell'ordine "stamm'  nguaiati"


----------



## twinpeaks (1 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi un addetto alla ns. sicurezza, anche se è rivoltato come un calzino dagli pscologi(presumo) può fare quello che ha fatto il vigile urbano? Allora se non si individuano problematiche che ci possono essere tra i tutori dell'ordine "stamm'  nguaiati"


Non conosco le procedure di vaglio psicologico a cui sono sottoposti i vigili urbani, non so nemmeno se siano uniformate a livello nazionale. Dubito assai che gli agenti di polizia municipale vengano "rivoltati come un calzino" dagli psicologi, più facilmente verranno sottoposti a qualche test standard, non inutile ma neanche approfondito.
So che sono serie, ripetute periodicamente, individualizzate le procedure di controllo psicologico per gli appartenenti alle forze speciali delle varie Armi, che vengono scartati, fin dall'addestramento, se psicologicamente inadatti .
Il controllo più importante lo esercitano, o dovrebbero esercitarlo, colleghi e superiori. In questo caso, evidentemente, qualcosa è andato storto. Forse il superiore avrebbe dovuto riferire il caso problematico, e la gerarchia indirizzarlo a uno psicologo, o anche soltanto trasferirlo. 
Prevenire questi incidenti non è semplice, qualcuno ce ne sarà sempre, perchè quel che in una persona disarmata poteva ridursi a una scazzottata, quando si porta una pistola può finire così. 
Faccio anche presente che "rivoltare come un calzino", cioè eseuire un esame psicologico approfondito rivolto a prevedere la probabilità di comportamenti devianti nel futuro è difficile, richiede parecchi incontri con uno psichiatra esperto, e non dà sicurezze al 100%. 
L'uomo è un essere di pericolosità ineguagliata.


----------

